# Tory Burch Chat thread



## littlerock

Feel free to keep the general chat, and day to day catching up, in this thread!


----------



## indi3r4

wwooooow, just noticed the tory burch subforum.. and shiny new chat thread


----------



## Gurzzy

NICE!

I ordered some riding boots from the TB Labor Day sale, I will post a pic when I get home from work.


----------



## MJDaisy

ahh yay i didn't know there was a TB subforum! hallelujah


----------



## lindacris

I just saw this.  yea for TB getting a forum.


----------



## Gurzzy

Here are my new boots! I can't wait to wear them!!


----------



## tonij2000

^ Gorgeous boots!


----------



## indi3r4

Gurzzy said:


> Here are my new boots! I can't wait to wear them!!



gorgeous!! I've been thinking to get this one as well.. 

i think we need to make a separate thread for tb boots picture for reference cause i surely love mine!


----------



## KayuuKathey

^^ Love those boots! The leather looks delectable!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

I loooove her boots!! Wish my calves would fit in them!! I have a ton of Tory Burch (mostly bags and shoes), so glad there is a sub forum now!


----------



## indi3r4

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I loooove her boots!! Wish my calves would fit in them!! I have a ton of Tory Burch (mostly bags and shoes), so glad there is a sub forum now!



did you get the 797 bag? would love to see pictures, please


----------



## CourtneyMc22

indi3r4 said:


> did you get the 797 bag? would love to see pictures, please


I actually got both bags (the larger and the smaller one) in gray and sent them back the same day!!!  I was so disappointed, I didn't even think about taking pictures. 

I'll tell you why both went back, which might still help. The leather was great (although I will says some of the panels were lighter/darker than the ones they were touching, which I could have dealt with). The problem, for me at least, was the sizing. The smaller one (messenger) was a really small bag, I'd compare it to my MBMJ Natashas, and for that price, I think it needs to be bigger. Another issue was that the size got smaller at the top so the opening was a bit small. 

The larger one of the other hand (the satchel) was HUGE!!!! I like larger bags and this one just looked like a briefcase to me, esp. using the shoulder strap. It was just _gargantuan_. IMHO, a size in between the two style would have been perfect. 

Also, i noticed an issue with the bag since it's a top handle and has the small strap on the front that goes thru the loop to close the bag. It was a multi-step process to open it and it would be very difficult to do if you had it on the crook of your arm. Once you open the bag, the contents part of the bag just fell away from the flap with the handle. Then I had to grab the bottom with my other hand to maneuver the strap back into place. Wasn't forth the hassle.


----------



## indi3r4

CourtneyMc22 said:


> I actually got both bags (the larger and the smaller one) in gray and sent them back the same day!!!  I was so disappointed, I didn't even think about taking pictures.
> 
> I'll tell you why both went back, which might still help. The leather was great (although I will says some of the panels were lighter/darker than the ones they were touching, which I could have dealt with). The problem, for me at least, was the sizing. The smaller one (messenger) was a really small bag, I'd compare it to my MBMJ Natashas, and for that price, I think it needs to be bigger. Another issue was that the size got smaller at the top so the opening was a bit small.
> 
> The larger one of the other hand (the satchel) was HUGE!!!! I like larger bags and this one just looked like a briefcase to me, esp. using the shoulder strap. It was just _gargantuan_. IMHO, a size in between the two style would have been perfect.
> 
> Also, i noticed an issue with the bag since it's a top handle and has the small strap on the front that goes thru the loop to close the bag. It was a multi-step process to open it and it would be very difficult to do if you had it on the crook of your arm. Once you open the bag, the contents part of the bag just fell away from the flap with the handle. Then I had to grab the bottom with my other hand to maneuver the strap back into place. Wasn't forth the hassle.



i'm sorry that it's a disappointment. I don't think I've seen the bag in store so I haven't play around with it but after hearing this, i'm curious!


----------



## hunniesochic

Gurzzy said:


> Here are my new boots! I can't wait to wear them!!


awesome boots!!! i can't wait until you wear them, too!


----------



## c0uture

Gurzzy said:


> Here are my new boots! I can't wait to wear them!!



Amazing!


----------



## candiebear

Lovely boots! I can't believe it took me until today to realize my favorite shoe brand has a sub forum! Yipeeeee!!


----------



## yunces

Gurzzy said:


> Here are my new boots! I can't wait to wear them!!



 pretty boots and I'm thinking to get one later...hmmm 

Thank you for starting this thread
I'm starting obsessed with Tory Burch shoes and there is a long long wishlist waiting. Most of them is come from past season like Tory Burch Abbey flats and Reese flats. Will post some pics later


----------



## discoAMOUR

hi, first time posting here. I have a question: if I'm a true 9, with average width feet, would a 9.5 in the Quinn flats still fit alright? I have a 9 in the patent Maggie Short heel and it fits perfectly. I have a few suede Revas and the toe box hurts with the medallion on my foot. It stretched a little but I think a 9.5 might have been better.  So would a 9.5 in the Quinn Quilted flats fit me?


----------



## chpwhy

discoAMOUR sorry i cant be much help. But im really happy to have a TB subforum.


----------



## Addictista

I just found this subforum - yippee~!


----------



## Dukeprincess

discoAMOUR said:


> hi, first time posting here. I have a question: if I'm a true 9, with average width feet, would a 9.5 in the Quinn flats still fit alright? I have a 9 in the patent Maggie Short heel and it fits perfectly. I have a few suede Revas and the toe box hurts with the medallion on my foot. It stretched a little but I think a 9.5 might have been better.  So would a 9.5 in the Quinn Quilted flats fit me?




I think you should get your TTS.  The Quinn isn't stretchy like the Reva, it is a structured ballet flat.  I got my TTS and they are fine with a little room.


----------



## discoAMOUR

Dukeprincess said:


> I think you should get your TTS.  The Quinn isn't stretchy like the Reva, it is a structured ballet flat.  I got my TTS and they are fine with a little room.



Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## nekostar0412

Whoa, since when did TB get a sub forum?  I wish this was around when I was debating whether or not to buy a Robinson Satchel off eBay three months ago 

Those boots are hot!  I think this sub forum is going to turn me on to TB shoes - I just received my first pair tonight, the Penny Loafers in Tory Red from the FB sale.  They're cute, but I'm not sure how they're gonna fit into my style so we'll see if they're a keeper.


----------



## nahnah

Gurzzy said:


> Here are my new boots! I can't wait to wear them!!


where and how much and do they have with the silver logo?


----------



## Gurzzy

nahnah said:


> where and how much and do they have with the silver logo?



I purchased them from the TB website during the Labor Day Sale, they are $495 but I got $100 off from the sale and no tax/free shipping. I believe these boots are exclusive to the website and TB stores. They come in black and a light golden brown, both with gold hardware. 

I am wearing them today actually! I really love them.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Wow! I just came to say that I am glad there is a TB subforum! I may be a little late tho!


----------



## munkeebag81

looove those boots.  of course they are all sold out now  




Gurzzy said:


> I purchased them from the TB website during the Labor Day Sale, they are $495 but I got $100 off from the sale and no tax/free shipping. I believe these boots are exclusive to the website and TB stores. They come in black and a light golden brown, both with gold hardware.
> 
> I am wearing them today actually! I really love them.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

First time I post for TB forums, but I am glad to find this thread.

Gurzzy, I love those boots, I recently purchase the TB duck winter boots at a great deal from the website, They'e on their way to me and I really can't wait.  I hope I can buy one day the two tone riding boots too


----------



## stardog

Where can I find the brown revas with the gold logo? Everywhere I look they are sold out.


----------



## Iluvbags

stardog said:


> Where can I find the brown revas with the gold logo? Everywhere I look they are sold out.


 
Would love to find brown revas as well.  I know this is an old post but please PM me if you ever found them somewhere


----------



## stardog

Iluvbags said:


> Would love to find brown revas as well.  I know this is an old post but please PM me if you ever found them somewhere




jildorshoes and the outlet has them


----------



## jennkyi

Hi! I'm new at posting and need some advice!

I'm debating between purchasing the TB Ella tote and the TB Tory Nylon tote.

What are the pros and cons between the two of them?

Oh and by the way, I'm 5'2. Do you think these totes are too big?? I haven't purchased big bags yet because I'm afraid they are too big. But I want to purchase something to carry to work and possibly to the gym so I need something sturdy and cute!

thanks


----------



## Hathor1015

Hi All!!! i am new to this thread ( i usually hang out in the LV forum) but i am just to excited right now!!! i finally got my Hoily Grail of TB reva flats!!!!...after searching and hunting on Ebay ( because i didn't buy them when i saw them 2 years ago in Saks) i found my leopard print Reva flats!!!!!!!!

Had to share this with all of you other lovely ladies, who, like me Love Tory Burch!!! thanks


----------



## Iluvbags

Hathor1015 said:


> Hi All!!! i am new to this thread ( i usually hang out in the LV forum) but i am just to excited right now!!! i finally got my Hoily Grail of TB reva flats!!!!...after searching and hunting on Ebay ( because i didn't buy them when i saw them 2 years ago in Saks) i found my leopard print Reva flats!!!!!!!!
> 
> Had to share this with all of you other lovely ladies, who, like me Love Tory Burch!!! thanks


 
Congrats on your Revas!!


----------



## Hathor1015

Iluvbags said:


> Congrats on your Revas!!


 

Thanks so much Iluvbags!!!, I see you and i share the same taste in shoes!!!..i am actually thinking abot buying them in gold now!!!, the are soooo comfortable!!!...hope your having a great sunday


----------



## Placebo

anyone here who owns lanvin and eddie? i wonder about size comparison!
i wear 37.5 lanvin lambskin , should i go for 37 or 37.5 or even 38 tory burch?


----------



## elanie

Gurzzy said:


> Here are my new boots! I can't wait to wear them!!


Gorgeous boots!


----------



## jis9

Hi Ladies,

I'm probably going to buy the Tory Burch logo clutch but can't decide if I should buy the silver or the gold.  What are your opinions about the silver vs. gold logos?  All the SA in the store thought gold b/c they said it looked more classy even though all my jewelry is white gold/platinum.  I did kind of like the gold better too, which shocked me.  Thoughts?  TIA.


----------



## busymomtakes5

Nice boots!


----------



## Emmesie

Anyone bought the Calista Riding Boots yet?? 
Saw them online today and fell in love...already on my XMas wish list, praying they go on sale before then!! Link to them below:

http://www.shopbop.com/calista-30mm...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=14024


----------



## pauii

Anybody who has the Amanda Dome tote? How do you like it so far? Eyeing it, but can't decide which color, orange or violet.


----------



## handbagaddict80

Like you I have alot of white jewelry, but I do like the gold emblem better.  


jis9 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm probably going to buy the Tory Burch logo clutch but can't decide if I should buy the silver or the gold.  What are your opinions about the silver vs. gold logos?  All the SA in the store thought gold b/c they said it looked more classy even though all my jewelry is white gold/platinum.  I did kind of like the gold better too, which shocked me.  Thoughts?  TIA.


----------



## penipoo

Hi gals. Does anyone know where I can find this bag??

Tory Burch Snake Print Hobo - Any color (accept the cream color).
I included a pic. 
Thanks!!


----------



## alexisarcher7

Does anyone have the Tory Burch City Satchel? I cant choose between the Robinson Satchel and the City Satchel, I like the way the City Satchel leather looks softer.


----------



## jis9

handbagaddict80 said:


> Like you I have alot of white jewelry, but I do like the gold emblem better.



I ended up buying the one with the gold emblem and I love it.


----------



## vldubs

alexisarcher7 said:


> Does anyone have the Tory Burch City Satchel? I cant choose between the Robinson Satchel and the City Satchel, I like the way the City Satchel leather looks softer.


Hi!  I was just in the Tory Burch boutique today and tried out both of these bags.  The SA let me fill each bag with my stuff so I could get a good feel for them.  The city satchel is softer and smooshes down quite a bit but the handles don't come down around the bag when you attach the shoulder strap.  It also does not have metal feet to protect the bottom.  The leather is lovely tho and it's a beautiful bag.  The Robinson is a stiffer leather but does give a little bit and so it does not appear to be a frame type bag when filled.  It has metal feet and side patch pockets that are nice for storing a phone and little items for easy reach.  The Robinson is a more classic looking bag while the City looks more contmporary IMHO.  In the end I got the Robinson because I think it will fit any occasion.  Hope this helps.


----------



## nancdmd

Hi everyone! I have a question...

Is the lining of the mini ella tote always white? would anybody here know the legit colors of this bag?  from the website, the nylon with patent finish trim would only have magenta and violet (purple) but some sellers are also selling orange.  is orange a legit color?  TIA!


----------



## pauii

This happened to my Ella. I guess it's bound to happen since i've been using it almost everyday as a heavy duty schoolbag for about two months. But still, it's too young to be falling apart.  Has anybody else experienced this?


----------



## gloryanh

Hi all,

I'm new to this subforum and to TB bags, so need some advice! I'm debating between the Robinson tote or the Amanda East West-shaped tote (not the hobo), the one that costs $495. I'm 5'0", but still want a large tote for school stuff. Anyone have both and can compare sizes/shapes? Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## alexisarcher7

vldubs said:


> Hi!  I was just in the Tory Burch boutique today and tried out both of these bags.  The SA let me fill each bag with my stuff so I could get a good feel for them.  The city satchel is softer and smooshes down quite a bit but the handles don't come down around the bag when you attach the shoulder strap.  It also does not have metal feet to protect the bottom.  The leather is lovely tho and it's a beautiful bag.  The Robinson is a stiffer leather but does give a little bit and so it does not appear to be a frame type bag when filled.  It has metal feet and side patch pockets that are nice for storing a phone and little items for easy reach.  The Robinson is a more classic looking bag while the City looks more contmporary IMHO.  In the end I got the Robinson because I think it will fit any occasion.  Hope this helps.



So I went with the Tory Burch City Satchel while I was in Vegas. I got it home the other day and looked at it and the stitching is already coming out! It hasn't even been two weeks I've had that bag. Needless to say I'm sending it back and spending my money on a different brand of bag. I'm very disappointed with the quality in TB and will not be repurchasing anything from her again.


----------



## cindcruz

Hi everyone, i am new to this but i purchased the Tory Burch Robinson Satchel in Black at Nordstrom a few weeks ago, and i thought that the leather was the SAffiano leather. I received instead, the purse in a pebbled leather.. now i find that the bag has no structure and it is bothering me a lot, i am contemplating just returning the bag to Nordstroms  and purchasing the middy satchel in saffiano leather from the TB website..Any Thoughts? Solutions?  Thank You!!!


----------



## hvictoriak

Hathor1015 said:


> Hi All!!! i am new to this thread ( i usually hang out in the LV forum) but i am just to excited right now!!! i finally got my Hoily Grail of TB reva flats!!!!...after searching and hunting on Ebay ( because i didn't buy them when i saw them 2 years ago in Saks) i found my leopard print Reva flats!!!!!!!!
> 
> Had to share this with all of you other lovely ladies, who, like me Love Tory Burch!!! thanks



That's so great, congrats!!! 

I have been looking for a leopard pair too.  Do you have any advice that you learned during your search? Also, do the leopard flats fit like the classic style Revas? 

Thank you! Hope you enjoy your shoes!


----------



## savvygirl1908

Does anyone receive emails from the TB outlets?  I'm wondering if any SA send merchandise emails like the Gucci outlets.

If so can you please post your SA's contact info.

Thanks!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

cindcruz said:


> Hi everyone, i am new to this but i purchased the Tory Burch Robinson Satchel in Black at Nordstrom a few weeks ago, and i thought that the leather was the SAffiano leather. I received instead, the purse in a pebbled leather.. now i find that the bag has no structure and it is bothering me a lot, i am contemplating just returning the bag to Nordstroms  and purchasing the middy satchel in saffiano leather from the TB website..Any Thoughts? Solutions?  Thank You!!!


It is the Robinson double zip satchel though? Can you tell me how heavy a bag this is?  I too an contemplating it.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I am contemplating my first TB and so far I love the Robinson Small Dome and the Robinson Double Zip however weight is a factor.  Does anyone have any stats or info they can share??


----------



## merekat703

I am so excited for the new holiday flats! I just ordered the black leather Violets with crystal medallions! I wonder how the velvet ones would hold up?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Syrenitytoo said:


> It is the Robinson double zip satchel though? Can you tell me how heavy a bag this is?  I too an contemplating it.


Are you liking the leather  any more by now or have you decided to return it?


----------



## Syrenitytoo

vldubs said:


> Hi!  I was just in the Tory Burch boutique today and tried out both of these bags.  The SA let me fill each bag with my stuff so I could get a good feel for them.  The city satchel is softer and smooshes down quite a bit but the handles don't come down around the bag when you attach the shoulder strap.  It also does not have metal feet to protect the bottom.  The leather is lovely tho and it's a beautiful bag.  The Robinson is a stiffer leather but does give a little bit and so it does not appear to be a frame type bag when filled.  It has metal feet and side patch pockets that are nice for storing a phone and little items for easy reach.  The Robinson is a more classic looking bag while the City looks more contmporary IMHO.  In the end I got the Robinson because I think it will fit any occasion.  Hope this helps.


Can I ask if you got the Robinson in the regular or safiano leather and how you are liking it now that you have used it?  Also, is this a heavy bag?  I am contemplating getting one this week.  Any advice or info you have would be helpful!!


----------



## SleeplessMaiden

vldubs said:


> Hi!  I was just in the Tory Burch boutique today and tried out both of these bags.  The SA let me fill each bag with my stuff so I could get a good feel for them.  The city satchel is softer and smooshes down quite a bit but the handles don't come down around the bag when you attach the shoulder strap.  It also does not have metal feet to protect the bottom.  The leather is lovely tho and it's a beautiful bag.  The Robinson is a stiffer leather but does give a little bit and so it does not appear to be a frame type bag when filled.  It has metal feet and side patch pockets that are nice for storing a phone and little items for easy reach.  The Robinson is a more classic looking bag while the City looks more contmporary IMHO.  In the end I got the Robinson because I think it will fit any occasion.  Hope this helps.


hi i just received a Tory Burch leather city satchel (maroonish red), I was so happy when i got it . It was just perfect that I wanted to know what other colors there were available, but after searching online I got a bit disappointed . I'm now having doubts about my bag's authenticity. The interior fabric of the one I have is a plain beige color but the leather city satchels i saw online has the beige signature Tory Burch jacquard textile fabric.

could anyone please tell me if the TB bag i have is a fake? or if TB released 2 leather satchel bags with different interior designs?


----------



## vldubs

Syrenitytoo said:


> Can I ask if you got the Robinson in the regular or safiano leather and how you are liking it now that you have used it?  Also, is this a heavy bag?  I am contemplating getting one this week.  Any advice or info you have would be helpful!!



Oh my goodness.  I just realized I never repled to this.  Sorry. 
I got the Safiano leather and I love it.  The bag with the strap attached weighs about 2 pounds.  I found that with use the leather softens a bit and the bag slouches so I got a chameleon purse insert/organizer in extra large and that helps keep the shape..but I really don't mind the slouching.  I truly hope you found a bag you love at this point.


----------



## merekat703

When did the black patent ones with the black and white leather medallion logo come out?


----------



## misscherishcc

pls. authenticate this for me. Thank you ladies. xoxo


----------



## MJDaisy

https://www.groopdealz.com/deal/designer-inspired-leather-emblem-bracelets---9-colors/2854

is it possible to do anything about this?!?!


----------



## MishMish

misscherishcc said:


> pls. authenticate this for me. Thank you ladies. xoxo


This looksauthentic to me, even the leather looks real and the zipper just crowns it, I say authentic!


----------



## MishMish

So I have an issue of my own, i love the straw Tory on my profile , but it was old and tired and I got tired of the dirty straw and no one could fix it so... it was either toss or attempt a DIY, having nothing to lose, I decided to strip the exterior straw and find a better material to replace it with but now am stuck! HELP how can I fix jt?


----------



## candy2100

You could try covering it with sequins?


----------



## Irene712

I bought an Amanda clutch off eBay. I had it in my closet for 4 months and never used it. I noticed that there is a spot in the bag that is flat, not the wrinkly leather like therestof the bag. Does anyone know if this is a fake? I can post a picture if that helps. Thanks


----------



## Jules7127

Hi ladies! This is my first time posting and I'm hoping this is the right place. I've desperately been trying to track down the Tory Burch Marion Tote slouchy style in black. I know this was in boutiques long ago, but do you know a good place to try and purchase one? The only one I can find right now is on eBay, it's in bad shape and $450.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bleci

Finally got my self a classic reva and boughtit from the store.. It sucks though to see some IG sellers sells it at 60% off and says its authentic.. Is it really the case?


----------



## Countesse

Hi, new here.  Trying to find Amanda wedges (high not Demi) in royal tan size 6.5.  They are nowhere to be found!!! Not even ebay!  Any insights on how to find? Thanks ladies!


----------



## Maegspencer

Countesse said:


> Hi, new here.  Trying to find Amanda wedges (high not Demi) in royal tan size 6.5.  They are nowhere to be found!!! Not even ebay!  Any insights on how to find? Thanks ladies!


They had them at the Orlando outlet when I was there a few days ago! I know if you call they will ship them for free!


----------



## auntienewman

Does anyone know if the Continental Zip Wallet from two years ago had any markings or tags inside? Just got a leather wallet with the small black and gold T logo but the wallet does not have anything inside except a small pink folded tag where the bills section is and all is says is "China". Is this real? Thank you!


----------



## Maegspencer

Does anyone know where to find the Tory Burch 797 Crossbody Pouch in navy or plum? The only one I found on eBay I couldn't authenticate and I don't even mind it being used!

Thanks!


----------



## toryburchlove

misscherishcc said:


> pls. authenticate this for me. Thank you ladies. xoxo


i think it is authentic


----------



## thebatgirl

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting!  I'm so happy to have found this forum to share my favorite things! I'm too shy to post them on instagram. Here are my first pair of Tory Burch Caroline Flats. I love these so much, I'm debating on purchasing the nude ones. I almost bought the Revas but ultimately decided on these as they were more comfy when trying them on.


----------



## yif3n

Irene712 said:


> I bought an Amanda clutch off eBay. I had it in my closet for 4 months and never used it. I noticed that there is a spot in the bag that is flat, not the wrinkly leather like therestof the bag. Does anyone know if this is a fake? I can post a picture if that helps. Thanks


I have the Amanda clutch too (bought it off tb.com)... Can you post a pic and I can compare yours to mine?


----------



## AminaSinmaz

Gurzzy said:


> NICE!
> 
> I ordered some riding boots from the TB Labor Day sale, I will post a pic when I get home from work.


any thing about TB items , Im in!


----------



## AminaSinmaz

awesome  boots , look so elegant!!


----------



## Ekcelis

Need help please!!!
Is this authentic???
Am really concern with the black interior because the pictures in the stores shows beige lining!!
Please helpppp

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111148095248?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Luvmygirls

Gurzzy said:


> Here are my new boots! I can't wait to wear them!!


Beautiful boots


----------



## Torybri

thebatgirl said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time posting!  I'm so happy to have found this forum to share my favorite things! I'm too shy to post them on instagram. Here are my first pair of Tory Burch Caroline Flats. I love these so much, I'm debating on purchasing the nude ones. I almost bought the Revas but ultimately decided on these as they were more comfy when trying them on.


The Caroline's are often more comfy right out of the box than the Reva flats but the Revas do get more comfy over time (sometimes it takes a long time)   You can never go wrong with the Caroline's and the nude ones (camellia pink) are awesome.  I love mine.

Enjoy yours TB's


----------



## krissa

Luvmygirls said:


> Beautiful boots



Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## krissa

Tb boot question. I'm a newbie to tb footwear but I found these in a consignment store and I'm pretty sold on buying them. I believe they're the snow boot but they seem to be sold out every where. My only concern is them hurting after a while I can fit a 7.5-8 depending on the brand but the 7 just fit. I'm not ire the material so I don't know if they can be stretched. Does anyone have these?? Thanks in advance


----------



## Luvmygirls

Torybri said:


> The Caroline's are often more comfy right out of the box than the Reva flats but the Revas do get more comfy over time (sometimes it takes a long time)   You can never go wrong with the Caroline's and the nude ones (camellia pink) are awesome.  I love mine.
> 
> Enjoy yours TB's


I tried breaking in the Reva but I couldn't, it was just too painful even though I purchased them 1/2 a size bigger. Ending up returning them. The Caroline is comfortable and I also like the driving shoes.


----------



## Porousmonkfiber

want to buy my girlfriend either the reva or Caroline's....but she is a size 3.5 in her sneakers, and I don't think 3.5 exists for these flats. What size do I get her?

Sorry if this is wrong place to ask


----------



## touchofgold

savvygirl1908 said:


> Does anyone receive emails from the TB outlets?  I'm wondering if any SA send merchandise emails like the Gucci outlets.
> 
> If so can you please post your SA's contact info.
> 
> Thanks!


I'd like to know too!


----------



## lmn0769

Maegspencer said:


> Does anyone know where to find the Tory Burch 797 Crossbody Pouch in navy or plum? The only one I found on eBay I couldn't authenticate and I don't even mind it being used!
> 
> Thanks!


You might call one of the Tory Burch Outlets. They were able to do a search and locate a purse I was looking for, and it was half the price of the original retail.


----------



## zerodegr33s

Hi saw this Tory Burch bag selling online..
Can someone identify the model for me as I hope to google search for some reviews before purchasing. Apparently it is from last year's AW collection.

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z0k.1000775.1.52.OOGoJc&id=13908587877

Thank you!!


----------



## Blu Chyc

Just bought this TB Amanda wallet in malachite. I'm waiting on my matching Amanda hobo to arrive.


The color is soo yummy!


----------



## Jujuma

I'm interested in the Ella bag as a yoga/gym bag. Does anyone have one? If you do is it big enough for this purpose? Thanks!


----------



## Jujuma

krissa said:


> Tb boot question. I'm a newbie to tb footwear but I found these in a consignment store and I'm pretty sold on buying them. I believe they're the snow boot but they seem to be sold out every where. My only concern is them hurting after a while I can fit a 7.5-8 depending on the brand but the 7 just fit. I'm not ire the material so I don't know if they can be stretched. Does anyone have these?? Thanks in advance




I don't have them but I just got last years style at the outlet. I love those/yours though. I will say I have found that if TB is not comfortable to start they won't get comfortable. I don't know about that material as far as stretching but a SA at Saks told me TB is not as comfortable as everyone thinks and this has been the case for me. Now I don't buy unless comfortable from the start. Good luck.


----------



## amandalinx

Hi everyone, I'm fairly new to the forum and I was wondering if something is sold out online in the official Tory Burch website, will it ever come back?


----------



## harlem_cutie

amandalinx said:


> Hi everyone, I'm fairly new to the forum and I was wondering if something is sold out online in the official Tory Burch website, will it ever come back?




Depends. Call the CS line and have them track it down for you. Get a style # and you can also track it at SAKS and Nordies. A lot of unsold items make it to the outlets so unless it was a really popular color or an extremely limited run you are probably in luck.


----------



## amandalinx

harlem_cutie said:


> Depends. Call the CS line and have them track it down for you. Get a style # and you can also track it at SAKS and Nordies. A lot of unsold items make it to the outlets so unless it was a really popular color or an extremely limited run you are probably in luck.



Okay great idea! Thank you I'll be sure to give that a try. )


----------



## kobi0279

hi, what can you say about this online seller's TB bags? I asked her once where she's getting her stocks and said they all came from TB china factory with some minor glitches. could that be possible? she is selling them at $290 like the robinsons double zip.
Link: https://www.facebook.com/getlablespage/media_set?set=a.194907650642142.50660.100003687261228&type=3


----------



## kobi0279

sorry but the seller's account is in private so i just took pictures of the items she is selling.


----------



## kobi0279




----------



## carollynda

savvygirl1908 said:


> Does anyone receive emails from the TB outlets?  I'm wondering if any SA send merchandise emails like the Gucci outlets.
> 
> If so can you please post your SA's contact info.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you by chance ever find out whether any TB outlets send out such emails? I would love to get on the list myself!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## sa13ie

Hi Lovelies!

Just thought of sharing this info with you guys....A couple of hours remaining for the new year to begin and I am sooooo looking forward to the beautiful bag my husband has slyly bought for me... A few days ago I told him how much I loved this bag and, finally, it was on sale! 

Can't wait now 

http://www.toryburch.co.uk/Robinson...id=handbags-view-all&prefn1=color&prefv1=Blue

Happy New Year Everyone!

Love,
Sabata 
www.thefancyplum.com


----------



## nuckingfuts

I FINALLY was able to convince myself to purchase the Amanda Clutch during the New Year sale!  I did modify the chain to make it strictly a shoulder bag, the way I wanted it! 





$350 original price 

$175 sale price

-25% off sale!!


----------



## Maegspencer

I'm desperately in search of last season's pacey sandal! I've called the outlets and scoured eBay but no luck! any suggestions on where to look next?


----------



## Killian

Hi! Please help! I just purchased Tory Burch Robinson smartphone wristlet  (navy blue) on ebay. Is this fake? Thanks! It doesnt have a tag, but wristlet itself was wrapped in a thin paper and zippers too. 

Here are the photos:

[URL=http://s254.photobucket.com/user/sgath_me/media/IMG_58831.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s254.photobucket.com/user/sgath_me/media/IMG_58821.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s254.photobucket.com/us...bums/hh107/sgath_me/IMG_58811.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

[URL=http://s254.photobucket.com/user/sgath_me/media/IMG_58801.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Killian

Here's the the logo picture. Sorry for the quality of the photos.

[URL=http://s254.photobucket.com/user/sgath_me/media/IMG_5873.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Gurzzy said:


> Here are my new boots! I can't wait to wear them!!


OMG those are fabulous!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Yay, I have finally joined the TB club!  I've wanted a Tory Burch bag for awhile and found one that i really like for ridiculous price!  Most of my bags are very neutral so I'm trying to add some colorful bags to my collection.  I bought a bright orange bag at Kate Spade's holiday sale and now a Tory Burch in bright yellow.  They're so fun!  My new TB bag was an Ebay find but it's patent leather and little misshapen.  I am working on getting her back into shape and then I'll post pics of the actual bag.  Dang it, I can't get the picture to post.  Hmm.  Anyhow, it's the TB Georgiana mini tote in yellow. 

I also have a yellow TB bracelet on the way that I hope matches.


----------



## coachdiva

Searching for the Tory Burch suede vintage motor hobo....anyone have any ideas or spotted one?


----------



## lettuceshop

coachdiva said:


> Searching for the Tory Burch suede vintage motor hobo....anyone have any ideas or spotted one?




Does it have fringe?


----------



## wenwen23

Does anyone own a Marion Hobo. I really like the bag, the the shoulder strap looks very long from the photo. I am a very short person, just afraid it might look funny on me. It would be great appreciate if anyone can post a photo of carrying it. Thanks


----------



## tres02

Can someone please tell me if Tory Burch boots would have the soles sewn on or glued on??  Afraid I've made a $360.00 eBay mistake. My brand new used condition boots had both soles separate from leather after 10 hours of wear.


----------



## AirJewels

I have a pair of Tory Burch boots (authentic, purchased from the Tory Burch store) that I've had to have re-soled twice.  I think they're just cheaply made, unfortunately.


----------



## tres02

But this looked like they were glued on......were yours??


----------



## MrsTGreen

Oops wrong thread.


----------



## tannia20

Gurzzy said:


> Here are my new boots! I can't wait to wear them!!


thats a nice boots


----------



## melissatrv

I really really want a Mini Amanda.  But the colors they have out now are so blah.


----------



## lettuceshop

melissatrv said:


> I really really want a Mini Amanda.  But the colors they have out now are so blah.




Look on eBay.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hi there,

My hubby just bought me an early birthday present from the Tory Burch outlet in Wrentham, MA. It's the Dena messenger bag in "malachite" -- such a beautiful, jewel-toned green....I hope it lasts, given the bad reviews about the leather that I read about afterwards. : / 

Anyway, I was wondering if someone could tell me what year this style was produced in? (And, if possible, if there's any safe way to treat the leather?) Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## harlem_cutie

CoachCruiser said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My hubby just bought me an early birthday present from the Tory Burch outlet in Wrentham, MA. It's the Dena messenger bag in "malachite" -- such a beautiful, jewel-toned green....I hope it lasts, given the bad reviews about the leather that I read about afterwards. : /
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if someone could tell me what year this style was produced in? (And, if possible, if there's any safe way to treat the leather?) Thanks so much for your help!




this is Fall 2013. Don't treat the leather, the bag doesn't need it. The leather on the Dena line isn't as durable as the saffiano leather used in the Robinson line but it is a buttery soft leather that gets better over time. It's more delicate because it will show scratches easily due to the thinner, softer nature. Enjoy!


----------



## CoachCruiser

harlem_cutie said:


> this is Fall 2013. Don't treat the leather, the bag doesn't need it. The leather on the Dena line isn't as durable as the saffiano leather used in the Robinson line but it is a buttery soft leather that gets better over time. It's more delicate because it will show scratches easily due to the thinner, softer nature. Enjoy!



Thank you so much for your helpful info!


----------



## jan can

Does TB sell factory seconds?  

I spotted a Stacked T Small Satchel on eBay that I like.  I did a search and these same bags are at stores but in a different size and higher suggested price.  I did ask the question about why it it is a second and my question was deleted.  

Don't want to get stung so will likely be patient.  Something else will show up later.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

CoachCruiser said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My hubby just bought me an early birthday present from the Tory Burch outlet in Wrentham, MA. It's the Dena messenger bag in "malachite" -- such a beautiful, jewel-toned green....I hope it lasts, given the bad reviews about the leather that I read about afterwards. : /
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if someone could tell me what year this style was produced in? (And, if possible, if there's any safe way to treat the leather?) Thanks so much for your help!


This is a gorgeous bag. I looked at it. The color is awesome!  Enjoy!  Good hubby!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Syrenitytoo said:


> This is a gorgeous bag. I looked at it. The color is awesome!  Enjoy!  Good hubby!



Thank you!!!  I love this color, too!


----------



## rebeccalie

hey, i want to ask about how to authenticate reva from the stamp inside the shoes?
Usually, It says LEATHER UPPER, LEATHER LINING, MAN MADE SOLE, MADE IN BRAZIL, and the code. (?) and size right beside each other.

i found reva with stamped Leather Upper, Leather Linning & Sole, Made in Brazil, 8606 6M
Then thats reva is fake? can you please help me
thankyou


----------



## catsoup

I like TB designs (ha, the TB made me think 'tuberculosis'!), though don't own any of her things as of yet. Part of the liking is because my first initial is "T", so the logo works out great for me.


----------



## lee_dya

Hi.. I want to buy tory burch bag, but I can not decice between robinson chain mini bag or adalyn clutch? Please help..

This is adalyn clutch


----------



## lee_dya

Or should I get robinson chain mini bag? Anyone have those bag? Review please..hehhe.. Thanksss!!


----------



## lettuceshop

lee_dya said:


> Or should I get robinson chain mini bag? Anyone have those bag? Review please..hehhe.. Thanksss!!




I have a Robinson chain mini in orange, I've had it a couple of years now......love it. It seems the other style has been on sale most places recently. I haven't seen the Adalyn close up though.


----------



## purrfectcat

Does anybody here own the Fleming Quilted Medium bag in ivory/black? I really wanted this bag in black but it seems to be sold out everywhere. I do like the ivory and black combo as well but of course, hesitant about a white handbag. I read a review where someone purchased the same bag but in the oak and even after Appleguard, the bag had color transfer issues and also rub off issues. Has anyone experienced that with this bag or a different Tory Burch bag? TIA!


----------



## Patches1234

lee_dya said:


> Hi.. I want to buy tory burch bag, but I can not decice between robinson chain mini bag or adalyn clutch? Please help..
> 
> This is adalyn clutch


Get the adalyn!!!!


----------



## simplyhappy

Tory Burch Fall line is now on her website. I don't remember that they had a Mini Robinson Dome satchel so this may be new, and thinking that could fit me better than the larger regular size. Anyone have this or seen it IRL?

There's also some good sale items too!


----------



## wndmom

I have Amanda flats in royal tan. After about a month of owning them, they show quite a bit of wear and fading on the soles. Can anyone recommend the correct polish color?  I want to order meltonian from amazon. 

Thanks!


----------



## melland

I've searched the forum and couldn't find an answer yet...

Anyone know why TB has two different price tags? Some are white and some are orange. Are the orange older? I just ordered two bags during the summer sale and noticed the difference. What gives?


----------



## harlem_cutie

melland said:


> I've searched the forum and couldn't find an answer yet...
> 
> Anyone know why TB has two different price tags? Some are white and some are orange. Are the orange older? I just ordered two bags during the summer sale and noticed the difference. What gives?



white tags indicate seasonal or resort merchandise such as specific colors or styles. These were just introduced this past spring.


----------



## melland

harlem_cutie said:


> white tags indicate seasonal or resort merchandise such as specific colors or styles. These were just introduced this past spring.


Thanks harlem_cutie!


----------



## melland

purrfectcat said:


> Does anybody here own the Fleming Quilted Medium bag in ivory/black? I really wanted this bag in black but it seems to be sold out everywhere. I do like the ivory and black combo as well but of course, hesitant about a white handbag. I read a review where someone purchased the same bag but in the oak and even after Appleguard, the bag had color transfer issues and also rub off issues. Has anyone experienced that with this bag or a different Tory Burch bag? TIA!


Purrfectcat - many of the boutiques still have the black and white Fleming...  after missing it on the Summer sale, I just had to have it and tracked it down at a store. Try calling around and they can ship it to you. 

I only just received mine and don't see any color transfer from it sitting in the store... only time will tell!


----------



## The PurseLover

Adalyn clutch is cuter in my opinion I love the Tory navy.


----------



## alicimoo

My roommate's mom found her a pair of almost new Carolina flats for $8 at Goodwill! And my other friend found a pair at Buffalo Exchange for $35.... I've never been more jealous in my life. I've always wanted a pair of TB Carolina flats but haven't been able to get myself to actually go buy them for full price.


----------



## discobelle

Does anyone have the new York Buckle Tote?

How's the size?  I haven't seen one in person yet.  Are you happy with it?

I'm getting tired of carrying a diaper bag- and wondering if the York might be a good bag to transition to?  It seems roomy and has pockets for my stuff plus kid stuff?

Thanks!


----------



## bargainhunt

Tory Burch Private Sale: http://www.toryburch.com/private-sale/view-all/?icampid=header_augps

Only until Aug 15. Btw, I have seen some resellers here say there's a 20% extra discount. Does anyone know the code? I have bought few items just last night, but will likely buy more if there's an extra 20% &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## bargainhunt

bargainhunt said:


> Tory Burch Private Sale: http://www.toryburch.com/private-sale/view-all/?icampid=header_augps
> 
> Only until Aug 15. Btw, I have seen some resellers here say there's a 20% extra discount. Does anyone know the code? I have bought few items just last night, but will likely buy more if there's an extra 20% &#65533;&#65533;



Ah ignore the extra 20% off. It's not an active promo.


----------



## Mendezhm

I'm not sure if I'm asking this in the right place, but have any of you sold your tory items on a specific site? Just trying to figure out the best place to list my Robinson bag. I like I avoid ebay at all costs. TIA &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mendezhm said:


> I'm not sure if I'm asking this in the right place, but have any of you sold your tory items on a specific site? Just trying to figure out the best place to list my Robinson bag. I like I avoid ebay at all costs. TIA &#9786;&#65039;



All of my friends list their TB items on Tradesy or Poshmark. Ebay still gets the most traffic though. Good luck!


----------



## Mendezhm

harlem_cutie said:


> All of my friends list their TB items on Tradesy or Poshmark. Ebay still gets the most traffic though. Good luck!



Thanks so much for responding!! I appreciate it. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ley2

I just bought 2 bags from them this week and my order is still open status even after 3days. Email them 2x but no reply. Anyone encounter this problem recently??


----------



## redsoles2695

Just bought the Fleming Medium ~ Tory Blue bag, absolutely love it.


----------



## Jennifer41

I bought a ella tote large size. Anybody have one and have problems with the handles tearing 
Very frustrating can it still be used


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

May be a long shot but I am desperately looking for these Tb duck boots I lost out on a bet on ebay. I'm looking for a size 7. Pleaseew anyone! http://m.nordstrom.com/s/3062954/


----------



## RhiannonMR

Paolaloveslucy said:


> May be a long shot but I am desperately looking for these Tb duck boots I lost out on a bet on ebay. I'm looking for a size 7. Pleaseew anyone! http://m.nordstrom.com/s/3062954/


The link you posted is not working. Got another one so we can see what the boots look like?


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

Opps so sorry let's see if this work 
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/126030489542532564/


----------



## Paolaloveslucy

RhiannonMR said:


> The link you posted is not working. Got another one so we can see what the boots look like?



Oops let's see if this works http://www.pinterest.com/pin/126030489542532564/


----------



## Kmiller_41

Anyone know of any sales coming up? I would love to get the new mini pebbled square tote but not at $450.


----------



## smileydimples

Kmiller_41 said:


> Anyone know of any sales coming up? I would love to get the new mini pebbled square tote but not at $450.



I was wondering the same thing I love all the colors they have right now


----------



## bargainhunt

Does anyone get a free $100 e-gift card from Tory Burch? It was sent to my email and valid until Dec 31. I checked the balance and it is there! 

Does anyone else get the same or know what kind of event this is? I have never got a free gift card, so happyyyy, LOL


----------



## melland

bargainhunt said:


> Does anyone get a free $100 e-gift card from Tory Burch? It was sent to my email and valid until Dec 31. I checked the balance and it is there!
> 
> Does anyone else get the same or know what kind of event this is? I have never got a free gift card, so happyyyy, LOL


Yes, there is a thread about it - many people got $50, $100 or $200 depending on your spending over the year.

http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/anyone-get-their-50-00-gift-card-yet-887219.html


----------



## bargainhunt

melland said:


> Yes, there is a thread about it - many people got $50, $100 or $200 depending on your spending over the year.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/anyone-get-their-50-00-gift-card-yet-887219.html


Didn't realize there's a thread about it, thanks for pointing out. What a royal gift! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Monimor

Hello I'm new to TB ... I have a question about items on the website.....
If an item is removed from the website and it says item no longer available--- how likely is it that the item will come back in stock? Could it be discontinued?
I contacted customer service but they would not or could not say ... When the item would arrive again or if the item would be discontinued..... Please help... TIA


----------



## mustluvpurses

MJDaisy said:


> ahh yay i didn't know there was a TB subforum! hallelujah


 I just joined today and I also just started really getting into TB purses. I am so excited to get on here and learn from the TB gurus. I do have some questions. Are there a lot of fakes out there and how can I tell if a TB is a fake? I can't wait to start collecting. I live just outside of Buffalo NY. Are there any hot buying spots ( other than the obvious NYC ) where I can start buying at a not so outrageous price? Thanks.
Signed, Newbie


----------



## lettuceshop

mustluvpurses said:


> I just joined today and I also just started really getting into TB purses. I am so excited to get on here and learn from the TB gurus. I do have some questions. Are there a lot of fakes out there and how can I tell if a TB is a fake? I can't wait to start collecting. I live just outside of Buffalo NY. Are there any hot buying spots ( other than the obvious NYC ) where I can start buying at a not so outrageous price? Thanks.
> Signed, Newbie




Welcome, to the group, it's nice to chat with people who have an appreciation for the same things you do. From hanging out here I'd say there are definitely fakes out there, they seem to be mostly the Ella totes and the Robinson line, although some strange TB designs pop up too. Usually if you put something up here, someone will help you put with advise, there are certain things to look for. You may want to read the authenticate board and go back and look at the old posts, you can get a good idea as to what to watch out for.  I'd say we all mostly shop everywhere, TB online, stores and other high end retailers. What do you mean about hot spots?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Welcome!  For purses, I watch for sales at Saks, Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales and the Tory Burch website.  For shoes, Nordstrom Rack has a lot of good sales on recognizable styles.  

There is a great authentication thread on here and Harlem Cutie is an expert authenticator, along with a few other faithful posters.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

gloryanh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new to this subforum and to TB bags, so need some advice! I'm debating between the Robinson tote or the Amanda East West-shaped tote (not the hobo), the one that costs $495. I'm 5'0", but still want a large tote for school stuff. Anyone have both and can compare sizes/shapes? Thanks so much for your help!




I found the Robinson Saffiano Tote in the regular size to be quite heavy and had to return it.  If you are considering putting a lot in it, this would be a concern for me.  Loved the bag so much I later purchased it in the mini size which has ample room.  The leather on the Amanda is definitely very flexible as its pebble leather allowing you to fit quite a bit in it without it weighing as much.  I have both.


----------



## echo_23

Does the Amanda satchel come in silver hardware? Anyone know where I can find a black one? Thanks!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I have not seen an Amanda with silver hardware - only gold.  I have the hobo tote with gold hardware and love it.


----------



## lettuceshop

I know there are a few of you out there who like me have TB clothing in addition to bags and shoes.  So a couple of times recently I've been ready to leave the house and realize I'm wearing TB head to toe...yikes, lol. Yes I do change even though a lot of the clothing is not branded. Has it happened to you?


----------



## pink1

Lol this happened the other day&#8230;.I had a Tb bag, TB knee high boots, TB wrap bracelet and my TB small stud earrings.  I switched out the boots and earrings


----------



## lettuceshop

Ha ha ha I'm happy to hear it happened to someone else, thought I was becoming some super fan or something!


----------



## lettuceshop

Has anyone looked at the new clothes out on TB, specifically the dresses....love! I'm adding some to my wish list as we speak.


----------



## torchgirl

lettuceshop said:


> I know there are a few of you out there who like me have TB clothing in addition to bags and shoes.  So a couple of times recently I've been ready to leave the house and realize I'm wearing TB head to toe...yikes, lol. Yes I do change even though a lot of the clothing is not branded. Has it happened to you?



me , i do that too .  from head to toe and my mom said i am crazy 

only  have tb bag, reva flat, and rayna dress . i bought that with 30% discount ( TB web )  

love it and felt so good 


anyway, anyone in here can help me.  i want to buy TB Thea drawstring backpak leather, but i dont want to buy at full price ( $ 495 ). looking for discount price .


----------



## FreyahWarrior

Help... I am looking into getting a TB Robinson square tote, but am confused over the size. Some (like Neiman Marcus) list it as being 15" wide, whereas others have it down as 12" wide... does anyone know if this model comes in different sizes? I know there is a mini version but that is clearly smaller, I am just confused over the 'regular size'.

TIA!!!


----------



## silverundertow

Does anyone know what the prices are like at the Tory Burch outlet at the Wrentham Outlets? Is there even much of a deal?


----------



## pink1

Anyone get anything at the private sale?  I got some flops, a pair of sandals I had been waiting on go on sale and some earrings


----------



## harlem_cutie

I got the suede Broome boots that I've had my eye on forever. Debating the notebook set as a gift.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

pink1 said:


> Anyone get anything at the private sale?  I got some flops, a pair of sandals I had been waiting on go on sale and some earrings


 
How can I get in the private sale?


----------



## melland

AmeeLVSBags said:


> How can I get in the private sale?



Just go to toryburch.com and click on the Private Sale link at the top of the page.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Got this cute back pack at nordstrom rack for an awesome price. Going to gift it to my mother.


----------



## Lisa4

I have the tory burch beach bag and it is the most convenient bag I have. I use it both daily and for travel. Best purchase as of yet.


----------



## lettuceshop

My new shoes arrived today, sorry no modeling shots  since my feet look like I've been tracking across the Mojave desert.
	

		
			
		

		
	







I went for the Navy/Dulce De Leche, very out of the box for me lol, normally the natural/bark would have made it into my shopping cart, but I'm really loving navy this year. I tried these on in the store first to see just how the fit and comfort was, they're not too bad. Excited to wear them this weekend, I think they are going to look awesome even with jeans.


----------



## Harper2719

lettuceshop said:


> My new shoes arrived today, sorry no modeling shots  since my feet look like I've been tracking across the Mojave desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961270
> View attachment 2961271
> View attachment 2961272
> View attachment 2961273
> 
> 
> I went for the Navy/Dulce De Leche, very out of the box for me lol, normally the natural/bark would have made it into my shopping cart, but I'm really loving navy this year. I tried these on in the store first to see just how the fit and comfort was, they're not too bad. Excited to wear them this weekend, I think they are going to look awesome even with jeans.




The navy will be great for spring and summer!  I think they will look great with jeans or some crop pants.


----------



## Kkeely30

lettuceshop said:


> My new shoes arrived today, sorry no modeling shots  since my feet look like I've been tracking across the Mojave desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961270
> View attachment 2961271
> View attachment 2961272
> View attachment 2961273
> 
> 
> I went for the Navy/Dulce De Leche, very out of the box for me lol, normally the natural/bark would have made it into my shopping cart, but I'm really loving navy this year. I tried these on in the store first to see just how the fit and comfort was, they're not too bad. Excited to wear them this weekend, I think they are going to look awesome even with jeans.




Those look gorgeous!  I'm really loving the navy also. Glad the navy choices are available this year!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> My new shoes arrived today, sorry no modeling shots  since my feet look like I've been tracking across the Mojave desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961270
> View attachment 2961271
> View attachment 2961272
> View attachment 2961273
> 
> 
> I went for the Navy/Dulce De Leche, very out of the box for me lol, normally the natural/bark would have made it into my shopping cart, but I'm really loving navy this year. I tried these on in the store first to see just how the fit and comfort was, they're not too bad. Excited to wear them this weekend, I think they are going to look awesome even with jeans.



love these! Let us know if the leather gets softer with wearing. If so, I may get a pair too.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> My new shoes arrived today, sorry no modeling shots  since my feet look like I've been tracking across the Mojave desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961270
> View attachment 2961271
> View attachment 2961272
> View attachment 2961273
> 
> 
> I went for the Navy/Dulce De Leche, very out of the box for me lol, normally the natural/bark would have made it into my shopping cart, but I'm really loving navy this year. I tried these on in the store first to see just how the fit and comfort was, they're not too bad. Excited to wear them this weekend, I think they are going to look awesome even with jeans.



GORGEOUS!!!  I need these today!!! - i am wearing a navy and cream top with navy dress pants.    I have on my Navy Selma wedges from a few years ago though. (they still look brand new though I've worn the heck out of them!)


----------



## pink1

Argh!  Kicking myself for not getting the Millers (on sale) w/ tie dye bottom.  If anyone spies a pair online in a 7.5 let me know


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

pink1 said:


> Argh!  Kicking myself for not getting the Millers (on sale) w/ tie dye bottom.  If anyone spies a pair online in a 7.5 let me know




Saks has them right now if you are talking the ivory with the navy tie dye.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

pink1 said:


> Argh!  Kicking myself for not getting the Millers (on sale) w/ tie dye bottom.  If anyone spies a pair online in a 7.5 let me know




Your post put the fear in me so immediately went ordered them from Saks while they have my size on sale. Better to buy 1st and determine if I like them once they arrive.


----------



## harlem_cutie

sunnysideup8283 said:


> Your post put the fear in me so immediately went ordered them from Saks while they have my size on sale. Better to buy 1st and determine if I like them once they arrive.



you are going to post an outfit pic, right?


----------



## pink1

Aaahh missed them!  I need to be quicker.


----------



## sunnysideup8283

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Saks has them right now if you are talking the ivory with the navy tie dye.




I ordered the tye die millers last night. Free shipping plus $11 cash back from ******.


----------



## lettuceshop

sunnysideup8283 said:


> I ordered the tye die millers last night. Free shipping plus $11 cash back from ******.




I am so tempted to order these!!!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Saks put those shoes up to $157.00 ??? were n't they 135.00?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> Saks put those shoes up to $157.00 ??? were n't they 135.00?


They show up 136.50 for me if we are looking at the same shoes.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...rch&N=1553+4294950150+306622397&bmUID=kQPQvpn


----------



## lettuceshop

Lol I was looking at the wrong ones...duh


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I love mine like this. not just plain white shoes...


----------



## sunnysideup8283

I got my tie dye millers today  and I'm not sure that I love them. I don't love the shade of white and I also think I prefer patent. Idk I'm sleep on it but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna return these.


----------



## Bagsfordays26

Has anyone noticed that some of the Tory Burch have poor craftsmanship? I bought the Caroline flats and they look like someone glued them together 
For $225 you would think they would be in excellent condition


----------



## tulipfield

Bagsfordays26 said:


> Has anyone noticed that some of the Tory Burch have poor craftsmanship? I bought the Caroline flats and they look like someone glued them together
> 
> For $225 you would think they would be in excellent condition




To be fair, glue is a key component of shoes, even well-made ones.  But I haven't heard too many good things as far as Tory Burch quality.  Like other so-called luxury or semi-luxury brands, they're trading on their name rather than their "craftsmanship."


----------



## March786

My beautiful new Robinson [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## lettuceshop

March786 said:


> My beautiful new Robinson [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028357



Gorgeous!!!!
I'm a sucker for black bags, they are just so classy!


----------



## March786

lettuceshop said:


> Gorgeous!!!!
> I'm a sucker for black bags, they are just so classy!


Thankyou, I wasn't sure at first, but this bag is beautifully structured and the strap can be worn across body or doubled up as shoulder bag! The sale finally started in the UK and I'm trying to be good &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

Can someone tell me the name of these Tory shoes or the number ?


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

Help from anyone I out my Tory bag down in my car on top my faux leather jacket.  I forgot the jacket was in the car and it's black and the interior is black.  When I picked up my bag the ink from the coat soaked into the bag as seen in pic.  I have tried everything I know magic eraser, rubbing alcohol, wd40, nail polish remover, nothing will even make it budge.  It seems to have soaked under the shiny part of the patent leather.  I think it's ruined and I'll just have to wear it as is as lucky it's on the back of the handbag but makes me mad as it was only on there for a few minutes but it's hot here like 106 daily so it must have somehow chemically bonded with the heat,  the place where I got this said maybe heating it back up with hair dryer and then trying to get stain out?  I think it may make it worse.  Any ideas would help


----------



## lettuceshop

mitzelplikxxx said:


> Help from anyone I out my Tory bag down in my car on top my faux leather jacket.  I forgot the jacket was in the car and it's black and the interior is black.  When I picked up my bag the ink from the coat soaked into the bag as seen in pic.  I have tried everything I know magic eraser, rubbing alcohol, wd40, nail polish remover, nothing will even make it budge.  It seems to have soaked under the shiny part of the patent leather.  I think it's ruined and I'll just have to wear it as is as lucky it's on the back of the handbag but makes me mad as it was only on there for a few minutes but it's hot here like 106 daily so it must have somehow chemically bonded with the heat,  the place where I got this said maybe heating it back up with hair dryer and then trying to get stain out?  I think it may make it worse.  Any ideas would help




Oh no, I'm sorry, have you tried googling stains on patent leather? It does seem to be under the plastic top coat.


----------



## mitzelplikxxx

lettuceshop said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry, have you tried googling stains on patent leather? It does seem to be under the plastic top coat.


I did it will not come out


----------



## March786

mitzelplikxxx said:


> I did it will not come out



Have you tried taking it back to TB and see if they can help?


----------



## CarolTV

*Good morning! Here's my video.
Unboxing Video: Tory Burch Reva Ballet Flat (Greek Blue/Gold)* 
https://youtu.be/RX_zribx1TY


----------



## Bagsfordays26

I do not think those are Made by Tory Burch


----------



## keiv

Can anyone tell about this one https://www.poshmark.com/listings/553a7c6beaf0301886002ea4


----------



## dal_yeah

keiv said:


> Can anyone tell about this one https://www.poshmark.com/listings/553a7c6beaf0301886002ea4



that was the original tory double zip made about 2 years ago. you can tell by the corner detailing. the sizing looks off though. it was only made (to my knowledge) in a 14" width. 

The newer model released a few months ago and is gorgeous! comes in 3 sizes. see link: http://www.toryburch.com/robinson-double-zip-tote/50009830.html?start=22

hope that helps.


----------



## keiv

dal_yeah said:


> that was the original tory double zip made about 2 years ago. you can tell by the corner detailing. the sizing looks off though. it was only made (to my knowledge) in a 14" width.
> 
> The newer model released a few months ago and is gorgeous! comes in 3 sizes. see link: http://www.toryburch.com/robinson-double-zip-tote/50009830.html?start=22
> 
> hope that helps.



Thanks!


----------



## cocoa15

Hello TB Lovers,


I'VE been a member of the TPF but has not been active for a while so I had to create a new account-can't retrieve password  ) 


I am a Gucci lover so this is my first post in this thread   . I just bought a TB Amanda Middy and she's currently in transit. I wanted to see if you guys have any feedback on using the long strap?  I've read some reviews and some doesn't like the strap.


----------



## lettuceshop

cocoa15 said:


> Hello TB Lovers,
> 
> 
> I'VE been a member of the TPF but has not been active for a while so I had to create a new account-can't retrieve password  )
> 
> 
> I am a Gucci lover so this is my first post in this thread   . I just bought a TB Amanda Middy and she's currently in transit. I wanted to see if you guys have any feedback on using the long strap?  I've read some reviews and some doesn't like the strap.



I very rarely use any of my long straps, i keep them in the dust bag just in case though.


----------



## cocoa15

lettuceshop said:


> I very rarely use any of my long straps, i keep them in the dust bag just in case though.



Thanks!  I might end up not using the strap too.  Some reviews say it is wears awkward with the middy.


----------



## lettuceshop

cocoa15 said:


> Thanks!  I might end up not using the strap too.  Some reviews say it is wears awkward with the middy.




That's exactly what they are....awkward! Doesn't matter what bag I have, if it was made with straps that are meant to me longer it just doesn't work.


----------



## kimchee.baby

Just ordered a Tory All T Backpack today. Does anyone have this bag?  Am looking for something that I can use on the weekends and hold more things as I have 2 small kids. I also considered the Rebecca Minkoff Julian. Thanks!

PS. I usually carry a LV Epi Noe, but I've been too worried about it, so I need something more practical for summer with the kids.


----------



## Harper2719

kimchee.baby said:


> Just ordered a Tory All T Backpack today. Does anyone have this bag?  Am looking for something that I can use on the weekends and hold more things as I have 2 small kids. I also considered the Rebecca Minkoff Julian. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I usually carry a LV Epi Noe, but I've been too worried about it, so I need something more practical for summer with the kids.




This looks like a great bag - I especially like the closure on the outside of the bag.  I would love to hear your thoughts when you get it. I have 2 small children as well and have often wondered if I should try a backpack.


----------



## cocoa15

lettuceshop said:


> That's exactly what they are....awkward! Doesn't matter what bag I have, if it was made with straps that are meant to me longer it just doesn't work.


 just received the purse today and yeah, the strap is awkward.  Since it's my very first TB, I'll have it posted on the authentication thread.  This is a perfect size for work and I love the feel of the leather so I really hope it is real.


----------



## jmjm20122012

Anyone have the new Perry tote?


----------



## zach26

I love Tory Burch  I have 4 Tory Bags right now. I do buy only during sale as I find the price quite expensive


----------



## lettuceshop

zach26 said:


> I love Tory Burch  I have 4 Tory Bags right now. I do buy only during sale as I find the price quite expensive




Hi zach26 , we all love a bargain and most of us shop to find what we want. Many times I'll hold out just to get an item that I know will go on sale at some point. Then there are those times that the impulse just happens and you have to have it and pay full price. We do try and help each other out and post sales when we know they are coming.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I am definitely a sale shopper too.  Between Saks, Neiman's, Nordstrom and TB.com, there are lots of opportunities to NOT pay full price for the things I love.

This forum is an excellent resource for shopping tips but that is also balanced out by the extra shopping I do because I saw cute stuff posted on here LOL


----------



## Babyannc

Im having a problem with my White Ballet flats! Ladies please help me  my flats are 3 yrs old now (i know, i still love them and i should probably buy a new one and i would, maybe next month) its yellowish now. Is there any way to whiten it again? Help!


----------



## deeyn

I don't know if this is allowed but I don't know where else to ask this so I'm just gonna ask here -
Does anyone remember the 4th of July sale, does it include all new arrival items too?

Thanks


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> I don't know if this is allowed but I don't know where else to ask this so I'm just gonna ask here -
> Does anyone remember the 4th of July sale, does it include all new arrival items too?
> 
> Thanks



At TB retail everything was included EXCEPT for the York line.


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> At TB retail everything was included EXCEPT for the York line.



I also have questions about a few york totes that my friends and i bought. This seller that we bought it from, when asked for a receipt, she gave us a screen capture of this order confirmation from tb website. The order was dated 21st of june. And these yorks we got them cheap - the small ones were about equivalent to $225 excluding shipping costs to indonesia. This was why i asked if the yorks were ever on sale. 

Does this capture look legit?


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> I also have questions about a few york totes that my friends and i bought. This seller that we bought it from, when asked for a receipt, she gave us a screen capture of this order confirmation from tb website. The order was dated 21st of june. And these yorks we got them cheap - the small ones were about equivalent to $225 excluding shipping costs to indonesia. This was why i asked if the yorks were ever on sale.
> 
> Does this capture look legit?



I don't see a pic. 

The mandarin orange and bluish gray York were marked down in June. I'm not sure about any other colors. The York Tote is the most popular TB fake on ebay right now because it's really easy to make a good fake.


----------



## deeyn

Omg i forgot to attach the pic. All these fake torys are driving me insane lol.. I have lost countless hours of sleep just going thru threads upon threads on here hahaha... Here's the capture


----------



## Seng

Hi ladies! I missed out on the TB miller metallic sandal in rose gold and can't find it anywhere, except for the UK site (which still has a few sizes). Nothing currently on eBay or for the past several months in my size. Anyone have any ideas for how I might still be able to find a pair in a size 7-7.5? Otherwise I guess I will just concede defeat haha


----------



## deeyn

My newly acquired coin pouch/bagcharm. Its a gift!


----------



## feriswheel

Hi ! 
I just got fleming bag tory burch in light oak. I fell in love with the bag because my friend are using it and I just oh so in love with the bag and finally decided to purchase one.
But when The bag arrives and the tag are completely different! I try to search the style number for fleming in #12149779 and it refers me to the toryburch.eu website and when I check #31159603 and when I compare with those two bags, the inside lining and the color are very such different! 
Is there any of you guys are in europe in Milan who can answer my confusion? Because here in my country they only have the #31159603 code..
Try to email the Tory Burch already but havent got any reply yet  
so confused !! thanks for the help


----------



## elation

deeyn said:


> My newly acquired coin pouch/bagcharm. Its a gift!


I love this coin purse/charm!  It's adorable.


----------



## deeyn

elation said:


> I love this coin purse/charm!  It's adorable.



Thank you! I fell in love with the colors..


----------



## deeyn

feriswheel said:


> Hi !
> I just got fleming bag tory burch in light oak. I fell in love with the bag because my friend are using it and I just oh so in love with the bag and finally decided to purchase one.
> But when The bag arrives and the tag are completely different! I try to search the style number for fleming in #12149779 and it refers me to the toryburch.eu website and when I check #31159603 and when I compare with those two bags, the inside lining and the color are very such different!
> Is there any of you guys are in europe in Milan who can answer my confusion? Because here in my country they only have the #31159603 code..
> Try to email the Tory Burch already but havent got any reply yet
> so confused !! thanks for the help



Where is your location?


----------



## feriswheel

I'm in Asia, Indonesia actually. 
so a little bit confused here and I want to authenticate the bag but here on the store they only have the #31159603, but I sent an email to tory burch already but they ask me to sent an email to service@toryburch.eu and hvent got any reply yet  
somebody please help
thanks


----------



## legalbeagle

feriswheel said:


> I'm in Asia, Indonesia actually.
> 
> so a little bit confused here and I want to authenticate the bag but here on the store they only have the #31159603, but I sent an email to tory burch already but they ask me to sent an email to service@toryburch.eu and hvent got any reply yet
> 
> somebody please help
> 
> thanks




How much you paid for it? If it's way below the suggested retail price it's most probably fake.


----------



## Akatareeves

Most online shop sell below retail price  it means all they bags are fake?


----------



## gincap

feriswheel said:


> Hi !
> I just got fleming bag tory burch in light oak. I fell in love with the bag because my friend are using it and I just oh so in love with the bag and finally decided to purchase one.
> But when The bag arrives and the tag are completely different! I try to search the style number for fleming in #12149779 and it refers me to the toryburch.eu website and when I check #31159603 and when I compare with those two bags, the inside lining and the color are very such different!
> Is there any of you guys are in europe in Milan who can answer my confusion? Because here in my country they only have the #31159603 code..
> Try to email the Tory Burch already but havent got any reply yet
> so confused !! thanks for the help


Did you asked someone to order it or by yourself?


----------



## legalbeagle

Akatareeves said:


> Most online shop sell below retail price  it means all they bags are fake?




No. I said it if is WAY below. Meaning the price is so cheap it makes your eyes popped. 

And there was no discount event, and it was a new arrival bag... If it's too cheap then it most probably fake.


----------



## Akatareeves

Oh okay i see


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Just ordered the navy millers in patent leather on sale for $129 from TB.com in their latest sale.  Love millers - needed navy... Win-Win!


----------



## harlem_cutie

I placed an order for (3) large York totes that were marked down to $206.50. These will be Xmas gifts for my sister. I'm surprised to see the non-seasonal colors of the York tote marked down.

I also got the electric eel Millers. I'm thinking about the Lowell wedge but no clue how they fit.


----------



## acm1134

Would you guys say that $200 is a good deal for two new pairs of Millers ? Has anyone ever got them for cheaper ?


----------



## harlem_cutie

acm1134 said:


> Would you guys say that $200 is a good deal for two new pairs of Millers ? Has anyone ever got them for cheaper ?




if they are brand new, then yes, especially if they are basic colors such as black, navy or tan. the cheapest I've ever seen them with coupons and discounts factored in is $65/pair. This was for orange though. I usually pay between $110-$140 for mine.


----------



## acm1134

harlem_cutie said:


> if they are brand new, then yes, especially if they are basic colors such as black, navy or tan. the cheapest I've ever seen them with coupons and discounts factored in is $65/pair. This was for orange though. I usually pay between $110-$140 for mine.


Okay awesome, one is gold and the other is the black and ivory snake skin with the metal logo


----------



## acm1134

I wear a size 5 in reva's, I have a pair of black with gold logo that are a 5.5 and they fit, but they have a lot of room. I am looking at a pair of used patent leather revas in a 5.5 and am wondering if patent fits the same as the regular leather revas ?


----------



## pink1

I have snake skin millers.  You will wear those non-stop!!   I need to post a snap of all my Tb shoes


----------



## acm1134

Can anyone tell me what style this is ?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

It is the Elina logo... I have some wedges in this logo style.  It is older / not a current season / not on TB site.


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone have a gold tory burch bag ? I am looking to purchase a pre-owned gold tory burch robinson, but unsure how versatile the color is. Just looking for opinions (:


----------



## handbaghuntress

Does anyone know if the outlets would have the marion leather tote with the chain straps? And an outlet price range? Thanks I'm new to tory burch and would love to find it at a discounted price


----------



## lettuceshop

handbaghuntress said:


> Does anyone know if the outlets would have the marion leather tote with the chain straps? And an outlet price range? Thanks I'm new to tory burch and would love to find it at a discounted price




You could call your nearest one and ask.


----------



## gpH316

acm1134 said:


> Can anyone tell me what style this is ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182722


Looks like the Plaque tote. A Nordstrom exclusive. I bought it in light oak. Congrats on the great buy!


----------



## gpH316

gpH316 said:


> Looks like the Plaque tote. A Nordstrom exclusive. I bought it in light oak. Congrats on the great buy!


I mean Plaque hobo. Sorry!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Does anyone own a pair of the JUNCTION RIDING BOOTS? I love the simplistic look and the leather looks yummy but I am reading reviews and people are saying its not made for short girls? I'm 5'3, hoping to buy them during the next sale but I don't know how they will fit length wise. Any feedback is much appreciated


----------



## harlem_cutie

I'm off to see my family for Thanksgiving! Hope you all have a wonderful holiday


----------



## Harper2719

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm off to see my family for Thanksgiving! Hope you all have a wonderful holiday




Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> I'm off to see my family for Thanksgiving! Hope you all have a wonderful holiday




Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mar_png

does anyone know how many kind of leather did tory used in making fleming bag? cause i've seen a lot of pictures in the online shop that show diffrent kind of leather, not sure which one is authentic...


----------



## deeyn

They have patent and smooth cow leather i think


----------



## harlem_cutie

This is a reminder to myself to post pics. I am in overload territory for TB colors in the burgundy family



pebbled leather tote in Deep Berry
Quilted Marion Tote in Red Agate (I am so in love with this bag)
Lowell flats in Cabernet
Reva patent flats in Borscht
Reva flats in Pomegranate


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> This is a reminder to myself to post pics. I am in overload territory for TB colors in the burgundy family
> 
> 
> 
> pebbled leather tote in Deep Berry
> Quilted Marion Tote in Red Agate (I am so in love with this bag)
> Lowell flats in Cabernet
> Reva patent flats in Borscht
> Reva flats in Pomegranate




Dying to see them all


----------



## harlem_cutie

Quilted Marion Tote in Red Agate & Pebbled Square Tote in Deep Berry

Patent Reva in Borscht & Lowell flats in Cabernet. I have no idea where the Pomegranate flats are so I have to look for those.







side by side of shoes






Adding York Tote in Kir Royale for color comparison


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Love all the reds!!!!


----------



## ChicagoShopper

harlem_cutie said:


> Quilted Marion Tote in Red Agate & Pebbled Square Tote in Deep Berry
> 
> Patent Reva in Borscht & Lowell flats in Cabernet. I have no idea where the Pomegranate flats are so I have to look for those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side by side of shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding York Tote in Kir Royale for color comparison


Those colors are gorgeous! How do the Lowells compare to the Revas (in terms of comfort and breaking in time)? TIA!


----------



## mmd1313

I would appreciate any help in authenticating this NWT Tory Burch Kira Clutch Bag Chain Crossbody Tag $395 W/Dust Bag 100% Authentic
Seller already accepted my offer & I paid.  Now I see that's it's re-listed on eBay
Seller: adamleeusa(776)
Idem #172015607841
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607841?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Same Seller & Same Purse Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607434?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT with a reserve not met!


----------



## mmd1313

Additional pictures
Thanking you in advance!


----------



## mmd1313

Thanking you in advance!


----------



## mmd1313

Last of the pictures


----------



## handbagkay

Hey guys, 
I made an account and am not able to create threads yet (as I'm likely too new haha) but I have a question about my new Tory Burch Robinson multi tote!! I just ordered this bag through nordstrom Thanksgiving weekend, when they were having a pretty good sale on it. I just received the bag yesterday and noticed that mine is slightly different than the bags pictured on nordstrom's website and Tory Burch's website. The zipper pulls on my bag don't have the "T" logo engraving, and the other gold hardware doesn't have the "Tory Burch" engravings along the sides like the pictures show. 
I'm not questioning this bag's authenticity necessarily, but I found this very strange! I've tried to do some research on it but I haven't found any other bags like this as eBay listings or anything - all the bags I've found have the proper engravings. Is the bag I received a fluke? Perhaps that is why it was on sale?? Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Love all the reds!!!!



Thank you 
I've been getting compliments on the Marion left and right.






ChicagoShopper said:


> Those colors are gorgeous! How do the Lowells compare to the Revas (in terms of comfort and breaking in time)? TIA!



The Lowell flats are a softer leather so they mold to the feet almost instantly. They are so comfy. I took my regular size 9.5 with no breaking in. These are the old style. They were just redesigned to make a narrower toebox so I'm not sure how the new ones fit.


----------



## harlem_cutie

mmd1313 said:


> I would appreciate any help in authenticating this NWT Tory Burch Kira Clutch Bag Chain Crossbody Tag $395 W/Dust Bag 100% Authentic
> Seller already accepted my offer & I paid.  Now I see that's it's re-listed on eBay
> Seller: adamleeusa(776)
> Idem #172015607841
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607841?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Same Seller & Same Purse Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172015607434?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT with a reserve not met!



There is a separate thread for authentications. Check to make sure you meet qualifications. Look at my profile for requirements.







handbagkay said:


> Hey guys,
> I made an account and am not able to create threads yet (as I'm likely too new haha) but I have a question about my new Tory Burch Robinson multi tote!! I just ordered this bag through nordstrom Thanksgiving weekend, when they were having a pretty good sale on it. I just received the bag yesterday and noticed that mine is slightly different than the bags pictured on nordstrom's website and Tory Burch's website. The zipper pulls on my bag don't have the "T" logo engraving, and the other gold hardware doesn't have the "Tory Burch" engravings along the sides like the pictures show.
> I'm not questioning this bag's authenticity necessarily, but I found this very strange! I've tried to do some research on it but I haven't found any other bags like this as eBay listings or anything - all the bags I've found have the proper engravings. Is the bag I received a fluke? Perhaps that is why it was on sale?? Any ideas?
> Thanks!



Online pics are a general representation of the bag. Small details will often differ. You probably received a variant style of the bag with updated hardware.


----------



## handbagkay

harlem_cutie said:


> Online pics are a general representation of the bag. Small details will often differ. You probably received a variant style of the bag with updated hardware.



Ah, okay. I just thought it was interesting that I couldn't even find one listed on eBay that also didn't have the hardware engravings like mine. I'm a little disappointed my bag is missing those finer details, but I love the bag nonetheless! Thanks for answering


----------



## reginaPhalange

harlem_cutie said:


> Quilted Marion Tote in Red Agate & Pebbled Square Tote in Deep Berry
> 
> Patent Reva in Borscht & Lowell flats in Cabernet. I have no idea where the Pomegranate flats are so I have to look for those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side by side of shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding York Tote in Kir Royale for color comparison




Love these, especially your Pebbled Square Tote and the flats! How does that tote compare in size to the York Buckle Tote in terms of interior space?


----------



## acm1134

harlem_cutie said:


> Quilted Marion Tote in Red Agate & Pebbled Square Tote in Deep Berry
> 
> Patent Reva in Borscht & Lowell flats in Cabernet. I have no idea where the Pomegranate flats are so I have to look for those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side by side of shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding York Tote in Kir Royale for color comparison


I adore that square tote !! Did you just get it ? I want to track that color down... do you happen to know the color code ?


----------



## harlem_cutie

reginaPhalange said:


> Love these, especially your Pebbled Square Tote and the flats! How does that tote compare in size to the York Buckle Tote in terms of interior space?



The York is the most expandable of the 3. Marion is roomy but since the handles are not independent of each other you can't open the bag as wide as the York but it is pretty spacious. I keep an umbrella, sweater, continental wallet and iPad Air in there along with snacks for my kids.



acm1134 said:


> I adore that square tote !! Did you just get it ? I want to track that color down... do you happen to know the color code ?



I bought this in September 2014 from TB retail in Chicago. The color code should be Deep Berry 500. I'm going to look for the tag for you.


----------



## reginaPhalange

harlem_cutie said:


> The York is the most expandable of the 3. Marion is roomy but since the handles are not independent of each other you can't open the bag as wide as the York but it is pretty spacious. I keep an umbrella, sweater, continental wallet and iPad Air in there along with snacks for my kids.



Sorry, I meant to ask about the Square Pebbled Tote vs York Tote! I don't own anything in the TB pebbled leather and want to know if its kept its shape/structure. I do own a couple Yorks but don't find the quality that great - I only bought the second one because I got a really good deal, over 50% off.


----------



## harlem_cutie

reginaPhalange said:


> Sorry, I meant to ask about the Square Pebbled Tote vs York Tote! I don't own anything in the TB pebbled leather and want to know if its kept its shape/structure. I do own a couple Yorks but don't find the quality that great - I only bought the second one because I got a really good deal, over 50% off.



The square tote is not that roomy but it forces me to carry less nonsense. The bag is also really heavy when you load it up. I rarely use it although I absolutely love the pebbled leather. It has held up well and kept its shape because I have the shipping pillows inside.


----------



## lettuceshop

Just gorgeous!


----------



## handbagkay

Hey, for others with safianno leather Tory Burch bags, how does the structure hold up over time? I've only had my Tory Burch Robinson multi tote for a few days and it's already slouching, which is kind of disappointing, but if that's to be expected I'll feel better about it. And any tips on how to help it hold its shape?


----------



## lettuceshop

I've had the small York tote since July and it's still looking great. I don't use it everyday, I rotate my bags to keep them looking nice.


----------



## pink1

Does the website usually have an after x-mas sale?  There are a couple more things I have my eye on but was thinking maybe I should wait.


----------



## ChicagoShopper

I was wondering the same thing. I have my eye on 3 dresses. So between Tory Burch's site, Neiman and Bloomingdales, I hope one works out for me in terms of pricing.


----------



## innocent_eyes

Hi, I am fairly new to the forum and also to the brand. Kate Spade used to be my favourite brand (still kinda is) but I am slowly moving to Tory Burch. So far, I've only owned a pair of TB Trudy Open-Toe Demi Wedge in oxblood and loving it. I'm eyeing a Robinson now. Still undecided between mini or micro double zip tote.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Happy holidays TB lovers! I hope Santa brings you whatever you desire


----------



## lettuceshop

Happy Holiday everyone, hope everyone gets to spend some quality time with their loved ones.


----------



## Judy1123

All wishes to you and family toooo.


----------



## Judy1123

Yes Santa did bring all my wishes!!


----------



## pink1

Ah I got Christmas $$ and now can't decide b/w the french gray Britten or the Raspberry (the sale ones).  Any opinions??


----------



## pink1

Ignore that.  Went with the raspberry.  Most of my bags are black and brown.  Need some color!


----------



## lilac28

pink1 said:


> Ignore that.  Went with the raspberry.  Most of my bags are black and brown.  Need some color!


 
I've seen the raspberry IRL and it's a gorgeous colour! How are you liking your Britten? I wanted to get one too but it seemed a bit small for what I carry.


----------



## pink1

I haven't carried it yet!  I got a marion center zip tote and I've been carrying it non-stop!  The Britten is definitely a smaller bag.


----------



## pink1

Carried the Britton shopping and to lunch today.  I was worried it would be too small but it was great!  I carried my full size wallet, LV cosmetic case (zip around pouch/no clue the name).  The only thing I left out was my sunglass case.  Definitely roomier than I expected! 



lilac28 said:


> I've seen the raspberry IRL and it's a gorgeous colour! How are you liking your Britten? I wanted to get one too but it seemed a bit small for what I carry.


----------



## Linds31289

Does anyone know what kind of bag this is? And does TB come out with different color bags for different season? With spring coming up, will she add some different color bags? I am wanting a spring color Perry tote. The Bark and Berry have been sold out for a while and they haven't restocked so I was wondering if they will add some fun colors.


----------



## Linds31289

This bag!!! Read above comment haha


----------



## gimger82

I am new to the Tory Burch brand. Just wondering what thoughts are on the York Tote as opposed to the Robinson for my first purchase. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## gimger82

pink1 said:


> Ignore that.  Went with the raspberry.  Most of my bags are black and brown.  Need some color!






Congrats! Would you mind posting a pic of the raspberry?


----------



## lettuceshop

Anyone watch the fashion show this morning....thoughts?


----------



## ChicagoShopper

lettuceshop said:


> Anyone watch the fashion show this morning....thoughts?


I just watched it online. Overall, I did not like it. Looks 11 & 29 are my least favorite.
Only a few things here and there caught my eye....A Scarf - Looks 4, 8 & 24.  The navy boots in Look 24 could be interesting. The skirt in Look 6.


----------



## lilac28

Q for anyone who has purchased from retail store, does the style number on the tag usually starts with a "3xxxx"?  Some of the bags at outlet start with "12xxxxx" so I am wondering if those were made specifically for outlet. Trying to see if there's a way to distinguish FP transfers from outlet versions.


----------



## lettuceshop

lilac28 said:


> Q for anyone who has purchased from retail store, does the style number on the tag usually starts with a "3xxxx"?  Some of the bags at outlet start with "12xxxxx" so I am wondering if those were made specifically for outlet. Trying to see if there's a way to distinguish FP transfers from outlet versions.




Let me go look, all of my bags came from the store.


----------



## lettuceshop

So my Fleming starts with a 3, that was my most recent bag. The Robinson pebbled mini square totes start with a 4.


----------



## lilac28

lettuceshop said:


> So my Fleming starts with a 3, that was my most recent bag. The Robinson pebbled mini square totes start with a 4.



Thx for checking! So maybe that is how to tell outlet from retail. But the Marion slouchy title I got back in dec has a "12xxx" number so now I am wondering if that was outlet bag or if they re tag the bag once it gets to outlet.


----------



## lettuceshop

Let's maybe ask members on here who purchased from the outlet to respond?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lilac28 said:


> Thx for checking! So maybe that is how to tell outlet from retail. But the Marion slouchy title I got back in dec has a "12xxx" number so now I am wondering if that was outlet bag or if they re tag the bag once it gets to outlet.




Do you think it is a month -- you say you got it in December and the number starts with 12.  Some bag designers use the month of production in the number.....


----------



## pink1

Anyone else notice TB jewelry on Bloomingdales website?  I have never seen it there before.


----------



## lilac28

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Do you think it is a month -- you say you got it in December and the number starts with 12.  Some bag designers use the month of production in the number.....



Oh maybe it could be month of prod. Hmm I will have to ask an SA the next time I am at outlet


----------



## lettuceshop

lilac28 said:


> Oh maybe it could be month of prod. Hmm I will have to ask an SA the next time I am at outlet




I think I remember Harlem cutie mentioning this before.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lilac28 said:


> Q for anyone who has purchased from retail store, does the style number on the tag usually starts with a "3xxxx"?  Some of the bags at outlet start with "12xxxxx" so I am wondering if those were made specifically for outlet. Trying to see if there's a way to distinguish FP transfers from outlet versions.




Currently, there are no bags made just for outlets, however there are full lines that were pulled from retail and now reside at outlets only - Savannah nylon totes, Roslyn totes, Kipp totes and the all patent T wallets come to mind. The codes on the tags only indicate where it was produced. The newer bags should have production dates on their "made in..." labels. This is part of supply chain transparency. Some numbers indicate seasonal only styles. TB doesn't have a system in place yet to discern outlet bags from retail as in the case of Coach, Kate Spade or MK. If a bag is a customer return it will usually get re-tagged once sent to outlets as it can no longer be sold at full price. Their tagging is all over the place and I have yet to see any real consistency. 

As more styles end up at the outlet I'm guessing the stance on "made for outlet" items will change within the next season or two as they decide whether or not to take the company public and expand. Right now all of the focus is on Tory Sport.

Full disclosure: I'm a luxury brand consultant that deals with the compliance aspect of the supply chain. I do not have a business interest or financial interest in Tory Burch as TB is considered "prestige" but not "luxury" and therefore not in my line of work. I'm just a fan  Believe it or not, 80%+ of my business is luxury linens . The majority of my info is from colleagues that do work in that side of the business.


----------



## lilac28

harlem_cutie said:


> Currently, there are no bags made just for outlets, however there are full lines that were pulled from retail and now reside at outlets only - Savannah nylon totes, Roslyn totes, Kipp totes and the all patent T wallets come to mind. The codes on the tags only indicate where it was produced. The newer bags should have production dates on their "made in..." labels. This is part of supply chain transparency. Some numbers indicate seasonal only styles. TB doesn't have a system in place yet to discern outlet bags from retail as in the case of Coach, Kate Spade or MK. If a bag is a customer return it will usually get re-tagged once sent to outlets as it can no longer be sold at full price. Their tagging is all over the place and I have yet to see any real consistency.
> 
> As more styles end up at the outlet I'm guessing the stance on "made for outlet" items will change within the next season or two as they decide whether or not to take the company public and expand. Right now all of the focus is on Tory Sport.
> 
> Full disclosure: I'm a luxury brand consultant that deals with the compliance aspect of the supply chain. I do not have a business interest or financial interest in Tory Burch as TB is considered "prestige" but not "luxury" and therefore not in my line of work. I'm just a fan  Believe it or not, 80%+ of my business is luxury linens . The majority of my info is from colleagues that do work in that side of the business.



Thank u for the great info and insight!


----------



## lettuceshop

I knew she had the answers, thanks Harlem cutie!


----------



## Judy1123

Yes a big thank you for info!!


----------



## lettuceshop

pink1 said:


> Anyone else notice TB jewelry on Bloomingdales website?  I have never seen it there before.


I'll have to have a look


----------



## pink1

Anyone else get a handful of super old (2012) shipment update emails?  At first I panicked that someone was using my CC to order stuff but these were all about really old orders.  Strange.


----------



## lettuceshop

pink1 said:


> Anyone else get a handful of super old (2012) shipment update emails?  At first I panicked that someone was using my CC to order stuff but these were all about really old orders.  Strange.




No I didn't, that's strange?


----------



## pink1

I got an email it was a system error and my personal info was not compromised.  Still strange!


----------



## lilac28

My TJ Maxx is having a Runway event and I found some TB bags this time. Can anyone tell me if $229.99 is a good price for a large York buckle tote in raspberry? Also found a Robinson square pebbled tote in navy for $399.99. Seems that prices at outlet would be better, when they have a promo? Or are these pieces rare as they are older style/colour?


----------



## lettuceshop

I tried on the most adorable romper today, it's from the resort line. I'm 53, think I get away with wearing a romper, I live in Florida so it would be casual wear.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 2 photos one off the shoulder and in the shoulder.


----------



## Harper2719

lettuceshop said:


> I tried on the most adorable romper today, it's from the resort line. I'm 53, think I get away with wearing a romper, I live in Florida so it would be casual wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286692
> View attachment 3286694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 photos one off the shoulder and in the shoulder.




Looks great on you!!  And is perfect for Florida!!


----------



## laurene88

lettuceshop said:


> I tried on the most adorable romper today, it's from the resort line. I'm 53, think I get away with wearing a romper, I live in Florida so it would be casual wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286692
> View attachment 3286694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 photos one off the shoulder and in the shoulder.


Love the romper, it looks great on you! Also love your purse!


----------



## Linds31289

Hey everyone! I am really needing some help haha! I have the Perry tote in bark that I got for Christmas and I am LOVING it! Buttt my birthday was last weekend and I am itching for a new bag. A part of me wanted a good size cross body but I want more of an everyday bag.. and I carry a lot of stuff! I don't want to have to downsize just because I have to have a smaller bag... I have had my eye on the Kerrington totes in the new "T" print and in the watercolor. Would it be stupid to buy another tote? I love my perry tote so much but love the fun colors for summer in the Kerrington totes. Also, does anyone know anything about the Kerrington smaller tote that is a cross body? Any insight would be helpful. I also saw the York tote today in person and liked it too. It is just too structured for me. Ugh I can't decide. Plus I have my $50 birthday gift card to spend : )


----------



## Linds31289

lettuceshop said:


> I think I remember Harlem cutie mentioning this before.


Hey there! I am really needing some help haha and you've helped me before!! I have the Perry tote in bark that I got for Christmas and I am LOVING it! Buttt my birthday was last weekend and I am itching for a new bag. A part of me wanted a good size cross body but I want more of an everyday bag.. and I carry a lot of stuff! I don't want to have to downsize just because I have to have a smaller bag... I have had my eye on the Kerrington totes in the new "T" print and in the watercolor. Would it be stupid to buy another tote? I love my perry tote so much but love the fun colors for summer in the Kerrington totes. Also, does anyone know anything about the Kerrington smaller tote that is a cross body? Any insight would be helpful. I also saw the York tote today in person and liked it too. It is just too structured for me. Ugh I can't decide. Plus I have my $50 birthday gift card to spend : )


----------



## deeyn

Hi.. can anyone tell me if the york totes in black or brown is on sale at the outlets? Thanks you..


----------



## Linds31289

deeyn said:


> Hi.. can anyone tell me if the york totes in black or brown is on sale at the outlets? Thanks you..


I've been searching and I don't think so. : (


----------



## missmann

I have the reva classic black flats with gold hardware. I'm size 36 in CL, bought these US size 6. They were too tight at first, I got blisters but after days and possibly weeks of wearing these, they gradually became comfortable and become my go to everyday shoes for walking! They stretched a lot! Give it some time to wear out before they become comfortable.


----------



## Linds31289

Best, affordable purse organizer! I want a "boxy" one for a Kerrington tote.


----------



## angela90225

Does anyone know how to tell the difference between outlet bag and full price bag?


----------



## harlem_cutie

angela90225 said:


> Does anyone know how to tell the difference between outlet bag and full price bag?



There are no bags made specifically for the outlet. Some lines were pulled from retail and appear at exclusively outlets. Most of the items from the Kipp line can only be found at outlets now as well as certain colors from the Robinson line.


----------



## Judy1123

Thank U for info!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

harlem_cutie said:


> There are no bags made specifically for the outlet. Some lines were pulled from retail and appear at exclusively outlets. Most of the items from the Kipp line can only be found at outlets now as well as certain colors from the Robinson line.




Several items from the Robinson collection have been moved to outlet because they Robinson collection has a new logo, similar to the York. There were a few double-zips marked down by about 30% along with the current in-store promo (tiered sale).


----------



## harlem_cutie

For those that celebrate- hope you guys have a wonderful Easter weekend


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> For those that celebrate- hope you guys have a wonderful Easter weekend



You too!


----------



## Harper2719

harlem_cutie said:


> For those that celebrate- hope you guys have a wonderful Easter weekend




Happy Easter to you too!!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Received confirmation today from my SA that there is a sale coming up April 21-25, with a pre sale for regular customers. I would imagine that it's a tiered sale so, the more you buy the more you save. I think the top bracket is usually 500 or more is 30% discount. Correct me if I'm wrong ladies.


----------



## gmendoza

I'm looking for a discontinued model. I'm looking for a Black Marion Quilted Shrunken Shoulder Bag like this one:






Does anyone have any leads on one? Pre-loved is OK also.


----------



## lettuceshop

gmendoza said:


> I'm looking for a discontinued model. I'm looking for a Black Marion Quilted Shrunken Shoulder Bag like this one:
> cdn.lookastic.com/black-quilted-leather-satchel-bag/tory-burch-marion-quilted-shrunken-shoulder-bag-original-221652.jpg
> 
> Does anyone have any leads on one? Pre-loved is OK also.




There isn't a photo showing up


----------



## harlem_cutie

gmendoza said:


> I'm looking for a discontinued model. I'm looking for a Black Marion Quilted Shrunken Shoulder Bag like this one:
> cdn.lookastic.com/black-quilted-leather-satchel-bag/tory-burch-marion-quilted-shrunken-shoulder-bag-original-221652.jpg
> 
> Does anyone have any leads on one? Pre-loved is OK also.



I would post your ISO on one of the Tory Burch Buy?Sell/Trade FB pages. This bag was a limited release and there weren't many. I'm not a member of any of those pages because I'm not on FB but I'm sure some of our forum members can point you in the right direction.


----------



## gmendoza

lettuceshop said:


> There isn't a photo showing up



Sorry, fixed now.
It's this one:


----------



## gmendoza

harlem_cutie said:


> I would post your ISO on one of the Tory Burch Buy?Sell/Trade FB pages. This bag was a limited release and there weren't many. I'm not a member of any of those pages because I'm not on FB but I'm sure some of our forum members can point you in the right direction.




Thank you. I'll check there too.


----------



## jujuly

Gurzzy said:


> Here are my new boots! I can't wait to wear them!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## harlem_cutie

I received my Ivory/Blue small crosshatch tote but had to take it back because the bottom had several smudges that would not come out. Sigh. While I was at the TB boutique, I was looking at the new Robinson today because I'm on the fence about purchasing one. The new Rob is very, very light. It almost didn't feel like leather but the difference in weight is definitely a positive. Also, all of the hardware is different. It's all rounded pieces with no engraving. I like the magnetic flap in the front for papers. The new Thea totes are also really light but well constructed. I think I may get one of these instead of the new Rob.

new robinson - http://www.toryburch.com/robinson-large-zip-tote/11169761.html?start=46

small crosshatch tote - http://www.toryburch.com/robinson-c...747_color=263&dwvar_11169747_size=OS&start=52

Thea tote - http://www.toryburch.com/thea-center-zip-tote/11169713.html?start=76

Is anyone getting any of the new pieces?


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> I received my Ivory/Blue small crosshatch tote but had to take it back because the bottom had several smudges that would not come out. Sigh. While I was at the TB boutique, I was looking at the new Robinson today because I'm on the fence about purchasing one. The new Rob is very, very light. It almost didn't feel like leather but the difference in weight is definitely a positive. Also, all of the hardware is different. It's all rounded pieces with no engraving. I like the magnetic flap in the front for papers. The new Thea totes are also really light but well constructed. I think I may get one of these instead of the new Rob.
> 
> new robinson - http://www.toryburch.com/robinson-large-zip-tote/11169761.html?start=46
> 
> small crosshatch tote - http://www.toryburch.com/robinson-c...747_color=263&dwvar_11169747_size=OS&start=52
> 
> Thea tote - http://www.toryburch.com/thea-center-zip-tote/11169713.html?start=76
> 
> Is anyone getting any of the new pieces?


Meh on the new Robinson, it doesn't do anything for me. I do Ike the crosshatch tote, I think it's the color that draws me in.  The Thea is a classic..shape, style color...ahhhhh. With the sale coming up I'm tempted to possibly get a new bag, looking through what I already have I think I need something in the cream/ white shade , which is why the crosshatch appeals to me. I just can't get into saffiano leather though.


----------



## deeyn

I want one of those theas....... But waiting for a sale lol


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Meh on the new Robinson, it doesn't do anything for me. I do Ike the crosshatch tote, I think it's the color that draws me in.  The Thea is a classic..shape, style color...ahhhhh. With the sale coming up I'm tempted to possibly get a new bag, looking through what I already have I think I need something in the cream/ white shade , which is why the crosshatch appeals to me. I just can't get into saffiano leather though.



The Thea is really nice in person. The lightest color I saw was "Light Apricot". I don't recall seeing an ivory shade. Light Apricot is a touch pinker than Light Oak.



deeyn said:


> I want one of those theas....... But waiting for a sale lol



Me too! I spent a good 20 minutes examining the bags because they were so light yet so well made. I've never been a thea fan but this season my mind has changed. I also like the new sleeker tassels. Send me a PM if you want me to buy one for you at sale price and ship to your country. I made the same offer to legalbeagle.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> The Thea is really nice in person. The lightest color I saw was "Light Apricot". I don't recall seeing an ivory shade. Light Apricot is a touch pinker than Light Oak.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I spent a good 20 minutes examining the bags because they were so light yet so well made. I've never been a thea fan but this season my mind has changed. I also like the new sleeker tassels. Send me a PM if you want me to buy one for you at sale price and ship to your country. I made the same offer to legalbeagle.



Have heard any rumors as to what the sale will be?


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Have heard any rumors as to what the sale will be?



The Store Manager said 30% off any purchase over $600 but she didn't seem too sure. She did say she was fairly certain that the new Robinson would be excluded. Presale for preferred customers starts 4/21. I think the sale opens up to the public a week later.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> The Store Manager said 30% off any purchase over $600 but she didn't seem too sure. She did say she was fairly certain that the new Robinson would be excluded. Presale for preferred customers starts 4/21. I think the sale opens up to the public a week later.



I wonder if the new hardware with no engraving is going to make it easier for replicas to be copied, what do you think?


----------



## deeyn

lettuceshop said:


> I wonder if the new hardware with no engraving is going to make it easier for replicas to be copied, what do you think?




Legalbeagle was just saying that to me - we were at only store here in our country poring over the new items lol... 

@harlem_cutie the apricot thea caught my eye! Hmmm very tempting...


----------



## Maegspencer

The manager at my store informed me that the sale is a tiered sale and only excludes Miller, Minnie, Tory Sport and Gifts. The client preview is April 10-21. Hope this helps!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> I wonder if the new hardware with no engraving is going to make it easier for replicas to be copied, what do you think?



Logically I would think so but the new designs are really different so I think it will take some time to produce a GOOD quality fake.




deeyn said:


> Legalbeagle was just saying that to me - we were at only store here in our country poring over the new items lol...
> 
> @harlem_cutie the apricot thea caught my eye! Hmmm very tempting...



I'm not a Thea fan but I love the new bags especially the sleeker tassel.



Maegspencer said:


> The manager at my store informed me that the sale is a tiered sale and only excludes Miller, Minnie, Tory Sport and Gifts. The client preview is April 10-21. Hope this helps!



Thank you. This sounds correct to me. I wonder why the manager at my store said the new Robinson was excluded. She did seem really unsure though.


----------



## lettuceshop

Maegspencer said:


> The manager at my store informed me that the sale is a tiered sale and only excludes Miller, Minnie, Tory Sport and Gifts. The client preview is April 10-21. Hope this helps!



My sales associate doesn't have info on the discounts but she said the preview starts on April 15. You'd think between all of us we could get a straight answer!!


----------



## deeyn

I want a minnie foldable ballet flat... I guess it wont be on sale then *cry*


----------



## lettuceshop

deeyn said:


> I want a minnie foldable ballet flat... I guess it wont be on sale then *cry*




We don't know for sure yet, the details haven't been published, fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lettuceshop

Today I received a notice in the mail that Saks friends and family sale is April 18 - April 25, its 30% off and usually TB is not excluded since they class it a luxury label and not a prestige label. I'm happy to have a back up in case Tory sells out of certain items.


----------



## deeyn

lettuceshop said:


> Today I received a notice in the mail that Saks friends and family sale is April 18 - April 25, its 30% off and usually TB is not excluded since they class it a luxury label and not a prestige label. I'm happy to have a back up in case Tory sells out of certain items.




Ahhh i went to try and get the minnie flats and the code doesnt work...... Sad..


----------



## lettuceshop

deeyn said:


> Ahhh i went to try and get the minnie flats and the code doesnt work...... Sad..




It doesn't start until April 18


----------



## alvie

Hi guys, I'm new to Tory Burch and I want to have a Tory Burch bag. But I want to buy at cheaper price than the official store and web price, so I'm considering for outlet bags.

Currently I'm eyeing for a quilted marion small flap bag in black, attached is the pic of the bag. Does anyone know this style is sold at the outlet and its price? I'm not from US so I cannot check it myself.

And also would you kindly share what is the price range of tory burch bag in the outlet stores?

And also does anybody know how to post multiple pictures in a post without third party app, or are there any post counts requirements to post more than 1 pic in a post?

Hope anyone could help me.

TIA &#9786;


----------



## lettuceshop

lettuceshop said:


> Today I received a notice in the mail that Saks friends and family sale is April 18 - April 25, its 30% off and usually TB is not excluded since they class it a luxury label and not a prestige label. I'm happy to have a back up in case Tory sells out of certain items.




Looks like most everything is excluded!


----------



## Harper2719

Ladies - I need your opinion.  If you had a professional job where you had travel and visit clients (carrying a laptop, papers etc.) would a raspberry colored York tote be appropriate?  Or would black or navy be a better choice?  I got the raspberry York in the last private sale but now I am thinking I should have waited and gotten a more conservative color.  Especially now since Yorks aren't excluded from the sale for the first time.  TIA!!!!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Harper2719 said:


> Ladies - I need your opinion.  If you had a professional job where you had travel and visit clients (carrying a laptop, papers etc.) would a raspberry colored York tote be appropriate?  Or would black or navy be a better choice?  I got the raspberry York in the last private sale but now I am thinking I should have waited and gotten a more conservative color.  Especially now since Yorks aren't excluded from the sale for the first time.  TIA!!!!!




I love totes and you can never go wrong with having multiples. If the York tote meets your needs I think different colour options is a great idea; the raspberry brings a pop of colour to neutral outfit choices while a neutral colour can pull an outfit together.


----------



## Harper2719

reginaPhalange said:


> I love totes and you can never go wrong with having multiples. If the York tote meets your needs I think different colour options is a great idea; the raspberry brings a pop of colour to neutral outfit choices while a neutral colour can pull an outfit together.




Thank you for your thoughts!!  I guess having 2 couldn't hurt [emoji4]


----------



## harlem_cutie

Harper2719 said:


> Ladies - I need your opinion.  If you had a professional job where you had travel and visit clients (carrying a laptop, papers etc.) would a raspberry colored York tote be appropriate?  Or would black or navy be a better choice?  I got the raspberry York in the last private sale but now I am thinking I should have waited and gotten a more conservative color.  Especially now since Yorks aren't excluded from the sale for the first time.  TIA!!!!!




I travel for work all the time and use a Kir Royale York that has been through a ton. If you like something it's okay to have it in multiple colors. I have 6 large Yorks and one small one and most are fun colors.


----------



## Harper2719

harlem_cutie said:


> I travel for work all the time and use a Kir Royale York that has been through a ton. If you like something it's okay to have it in multiple colors. I have 6 large Yorks and one small one and most are fun colors.




Thank you Harlem cutie!!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Do you think people would judge you on your bag? Do you look at other people in business and size them up by their bags? I'm don't work outside the home so I'm curious, not trying to be rude.


----------



## Harper2719

lettuceshop said:


> Do you think people would judge you on your bag? Do you look at other people in business and size them up by their bags? I'm don't work outside the home so I'm curious, not trying to be rude.




I'm not talking about judgement.  I could care less what other people think.  I was just trying to get opinions on what colors were considered "professional" - or if there really was such a thing in this day and age.


----------



## Abeer2006

Hello Ladies <

Iam planning to buy new reva flat .That is my first time to try tory burch flat and I will buy online without option for return because iam already outside usa please advice my typical size in clarks mary jan flat always had been 10 US with medium width so what is my suggested size from Tory burch flats > I had flat foot and clarks was my few option to take a rest for my feet so is that considering the same comfortably in Tory burch flats >Please advice ?


----------



## lettuceshop

Harper2719 said:


> I'm not talking about judgement.  I could care less what other people think.  I was just trying to get opinions on what colors were considered "professional" - or if there really was such a thing in this day and age.




Gotcha. I love the raspberry color it definitely adds a pop of color and personality!


----------



## Harper2719

lettuceshop said:


> Gotcha. I love the raspberry color it definitely adds a pop of color and personality!




Thanks!  I really like it too.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Harper2719 said:


> Ladies - I need your opinion.  If you had a professional job where you had travel and visit clients (carrying a laptop, papers etc.) would a raspberry colored York tote be appropriate?  Or would black or navy be a better choice?  I got the raspberry York in the last private sale but now I am thinking I should have waited and gotten a more conservative color.  Especially now since Yorks aren't excluded from the sale for the first time.  TIA!!!!!




I think it's professional since it is a well constructed, conservatively shaped (i.e. Not slouchy or fringey). I work in a conservative industry and find things evolving daily in terms of dress.    Go for it!!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Abeer2006 said:


> Hello Ladies <
> 
> Iam planning to buy new reva flat .That is my first time to try tory burch flat and I will buy online without option for return because iam already outside usa please advice my typical size in clarks mary jan flat always had been 10 US with medium width so what is my suggested size from Tory burch flats > I had flat foot and clarks was my few option to take a rest for my feet so is that considering the same comfortably in Tory burch flats >Please advice ?



if your feet and flat and wide then you will need to try on multiple sizes to make sure they fit. I don't think Reva flats are comfortable for wide feet as they don't have any support. You will need to add an insole. I have an insole in every pair of Revas or I couldn't wear them. Quinn flats are cut wider. If you get Revas go up half a size, for Quinns stay the same size. I'm a true 9.5 and my feet are on the wider side. In leather or suede Revas I can be a 9.5 or 10. If they are patent leather or canvas then I'm a 10.


----------



## Abeer2006

Thank You Dear . That was helpful.


----------



## Harper2719

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I think it's professional since it is a well constructed, conservatively shaped (i.e. Not slouchy or fringey). I work in a conservative industry and find things evolving daily in terms of dress.    Go for it!!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## alvie

Hi guys, I'm new to Tory Burch and I want to have a Tory Burch bag. But I want to buy at cheaper price than the official store and web price, so I'm considering for outlet bags.

Currently I'm eyeing for a quilted marion small flap bag in black, attached is the pic of the bag. Does anyone know this style is sold at the outlet and its price? I'm not from US so I cannot check it myself.

And also would you kindly share what is the price range of tory burch bag in the outlet stores?

And also does anybody know how to post multiple pictures in a post without third party app, or are there any post counts requirements to post more than 1 pic in a post?

Hope anyone could help me.

Or should I post certain amount of posts already so that i can receive any feedback from you..?

TIA &#9786;


----------



## harlem_cutie

alvie said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to Tory Burch and I want to have a Tory Burch bag. But I want to buy at cheaper price than the official store and web price, so I'm considering for outlet bags.
> 
> Currently I'm eyeing for a quilted marion small flap bag in black, attached is the pic of the bag. Does anyone know this style is sold at the outlet and its price? I'm not from US so I cannot check it myself.
> 
> And also would you kindly share what is the price range of tory burch bag in the outlet stores?
> 
> And also does anybody know how to post multiple pictures in a post without third party app, or are there any post counts requirements to post more than 1 pic in a post?
> 
> Hope anyone could help me.
> 
> Or should I post certain amount of posts already so that i can receive any feedback from you..?
> 
> TIA &#9786;


I haven't been to the outlets in some time but this bag is too new for the outlet. If you are looking for specific bags then you should join one of the FB groups as those have more interaction.

Outlet prices can be anywhere from 10-70% off retail. There is usually a special running. The TB friends and family sale is next week and bags will be 30% off $750 purchase so I think you are better off buying this bag at retail.


----------



## alvie

harlem_cutie said:


> I haven't been to the outlets in some time but this bag is too new for the outlet. If you are looking for specific bags then you should join one of the FB groups as those have more interaction.
> 
> Outlet prices can be anywhere from 10-70% off retail. There is usually a special running. The TB friends and family sale is next week and bags will be 30% off $750 purchase so I think you are better off buying this bag at retail.



Thank you @harlem_cutie 

Will the bags on the TB boutique or official web usually be available on outlets after the season pass?

*eyeing the quilted marion but hoping for sale price*


----------



## alvie

Hi ladies, I want to ask your opinions on the tote bags.
Currently I'm considering to choose between the TB Large York Tote or MK Jetset Topzip Multi top.

Anyone has experience  on these totes before..? As this is a TB chat thread I think most of you will say the York Tote will be better. But I'm just curious.....


----------



## lettuceshop

alvie said:


> Hi ladies, I want to ask your opinions on the tote bags.
> Currently I'm considering to choose between the TB Large York Tote or MK Jetset Topzip Multi top.
> 
> Anyone has experience  on these totes before..? As this is a TB chat thread I think most of you will say the York Tote will be better. But I'm just curious.....




I own a small York not a large size and I can't compare it to a MK bag since I don't own one, I'm sorry I can't help, maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## Harper2719

alvie said:


> Hi ladies, I want to ask your opinions on the tote bags.
> Currently I'm considering to choose between the TB Large York Tote or MK Jetset Topzip Multi top.
> 
> Anyone has experience  on these totes before..? As this is a TB chat thread I think most of you will say the York Tote will be better. But I'm just curious.....




Hi - I think it might depend on if you want a zip top or not.  I have a large York tote and it is a great bag but there is no top zip.  Also I think the York is more of a work tote since the middle zip pocket is padded for a laptop- but you certainly could use it for other things.  Both totes are equally attractive and stylish - so I think it all comes down to a zip top or not.  Wow - don't know if price is a factor but MK. Com has the large Jet Set in grey for only $140.70.  I am tempted to pick one up myself.

Edit:  just noticed that there is a MK travel version that also has a middle zip pocket.  So it appears that the only difference is the top zip.  So that is basically the deciding factor.


----------



## indefinite

Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch bag?


----------



## indefinite




----------



## harlem_cutie

alvie said:


> Thank you @harlem_cutie
> 
> Will the bags on the TB boutique or official web usually be available on outlets after the season pass?
> 
> *eyeing the quilted marion but hoping for sale price* [emoji14]


You will probably see this style at the outlet in 2-3 months but it may not be available in black.


alvie said:


> Hi ladies, I want to ask your opinions on the tote bags.
> Currently I'm considering to choose between the TB Large York Tote or MK Jetset Topzip Multi top.
> 
> Anyone has experience  on these totes before..? As this is a TB chat thread I think most of you will say the York Tote will be better. But I'm just curious.....


This is the TB forum so you know what I'm going to say  They are almost identical except the Jet Set has a top zip. It's up to you what's more important. Jet set is usually cheaper. I regularly see the large E/W at Macy's for around $150.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

indefinite said:


> Can someone authenticate this Tory Burch bag?



You might want to post this in the authentication thread


----------



## alvie

Harper2719 said:


> Hi - I think it might depend on if you want a zip top or not.  I have a large York tote and it is a great bag but there is no top zip.  Also I think the York is more of a work tote since the middle zip pocket is padded for a laptop- but you certainly could use it for other things.  Both totes are equally attractive and stylish - so I think it all comes down to a zip top or not.  Wow - don't know if price is a factor but MK. Com has the large Jet Set in grey for only $140.70.  I am tempted to pick one up myself.
> 
> Edit:  just noticed that there is a MK travel version that also has a middle zip pocket.  So it appears that the only difference is the top zip.  So that is basically the deciding factor.



Hi, thanks for your opinion. Yes I'll use the tote for daily work bag, but I don't carry the laptop inside the bag. It will be too heavy for my shoulder; I often get a headache if carry too heavy things on the shoulder for long time (several hours). I agree with you the main consideration would be the top zip.

So as @harlem_cutie also said at the later post, the second thing matter would be the price. The MK is somehow cheaper.

I'll think about these 2 matters then. Thank you for all your kind help and opinion...!!


----------



## deeyn

Soooo I bought my first TB shoes the minnie foldable flats lol. My feet usually look very ugly in flats but this one makes it look ok (to me lol) and its so soft and cushy i think it didnt need breaking into. Im sooo happy even tho i bought it full priced (at my local store - more expensive than US price boo).. Yippee


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> Soooo I bought my first TB shoes the minnie foldable flats lol. My feet usually look very ugly in flats but this one makes it look ok (to me lol) and its so soft and cushy i think it didnt need breaking into. Im sooo happy even tho i bought it full priced (at my local store - more expensive than US price boo).. Yippee



What color did you get? I recently got gold holo and I love it.


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> What color did you get? I recently got gold holo and I love it.




I went for black lol because i havent had black shoes for a while..

Is there a red or maroon color for this style?


----------



## harlem_cutie

deeyn said:


> I went for black lol because i havent had black shoes for a while..
> 
> Is there a red or maroon color for this style?


Shiraz (burgundy) and Vermilion (red) are the ones I know of. Thanks to Torybri I now own gold holo, laguna blue and light oak. I was able to get all three at the outlets for $225 each and then 40% off.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

harlem_cutie said:


> Shiraz (burgundy) and Vermilion (red) are the ones I know of. Thanks to Torybri I now own gold holo, laguna blue and light oak. I was able to get all three at the outlets for $225 each and then 40% off.



That is a great bargain for those   I love the light oak color.  It would be a great nude for some skin tones.


----------



## harlem_cutie

ALPurseFanatic said:


> That is a great bargain for those   I love the light oak color.  It would be a great nude for some skin tones.




I thought so too. I was calling about Perry totes and the Orlando outlet said everything was 40% off no exclusions. This was a no brainer. They also had yellow and Biscay green.


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> Shiraz (burgundy) and Vermilion (red) are the ones I know of. Thanks to Torybri I now own gold holo, laguna blue and light oak. I was able to get all three at the outlets for $225 each and then 40% off.




are those reds still around? I wish i live in the states lol...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Hi ladies! Did anyone buy this pair of earrings? If yes, I would really appreciate some mod pictures as I am on the fence about them. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you very much!


----------



## Torybri

harlem_cutie said:


> Shiraz (burgundy) and Vermilion (red) are the ones I know of. Thanks to Torybri I now own gold holo, laguna blue and light oak. I was able to get all three at the outlets for $225 each and then 40% off.



Glad I was able to help.  Wow, 40% off! what a great deal on your Minnie's


----------



## lettuceshop

deeyn said:


> are those reds still around? I wish i live in the states lol...




I think I just saw the red Minnie's on a FB TB's site


----------



## Torybri

Torybri said:


> Glad I was able to help.  Wow, 40% off! what a great deal on your Minnie's



Shiraz Minnie's


----------



## reginaPhalange

I picked these up at the outlet while they were 40% off. One picture is with flash, the other without. The top bag is in the colour Bark and the bottom in Jitney Green (although it looks Navy and does actually come in Navy).


----------



## harlem_cutie

great choices @reginaPhalange.

random - I just realized that I've been on tPF for 10 years. Yikes!


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> great choices @reginaPhalange.
> 
> random - I just realized that I've been on tPF for 10 years. Yikes!


Congratulations on your anniversary!


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary!



Thank you  I can't believe it's been 10 years.


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> great choices @reginaPhalange.
> 
> random - I just realized that I've been on tPF for 10 years. Yikes!




Happy anniversary! Lol


----------



## reginaPhalange

harlem_cutie said:


> great choices @reginaPhalange.
> 
> random - I just realized that I've been on tPF for 10 years. Yikes!



Thanks. Congrats on your anniversary, maybe it's time to treat yourself and celebrate!


----------



## harlem_cutie

reginaPhalange said:


> Thanks. Congrats on your anniversary, maybe it's time to treat yourself and celebrate!


I've gone overboard with treating myself. I have a Saks Minnie haul to post next week. My living room looks like a TB boutique since I have Mother's Day gifts too.

@deeyn Thank you. Would it be a purseaversary?


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> I've gone overboard with treating myself. I have a Saks Minnie haul to post next week. My living room looks like a TB boutique since I have Mother's Day gifts too.
> 
> @deeyn Thank you. Would it be a purseaversary?




Hurry up and share...dying to see what you got.


----------



## deeyn

harlem_cutie said:


> I've gone overboard with treating myself. I have a Saks Minnie haul to post next week. My living room looks like a TB boutique since I have Mother's Day gifts too.
> 
> @deeyn Thank you. Would it be a purseaversary?




Lol purseaversary sounds fun. Btw i got me a gold minnie in sawgrass in my size. They ordered one for me how nice are they!


----------



## harlem_cutie

some intel:

Landon, Kipp, Cameron and Bryant lines are outlet only items. I believe the Dena line is too but those nylon totes pop up at retail from time to time. The "made in" tags, dust bags and price tags may differ from retail bags. Don't be alarmed. I think TB is finally accepting the fact that they have "outlet only" collections and are trying to differentiate these from retail bags. 

As far as price tags, the new price tag does not list the style name - only the style number and color codes. So far this seems to be happening at the outlets. Combining this with the lack of engraved hardware just screams "counterfeit me". What on Earth were the TB designers thinking??!!

The vast majority of Britten totes on eBay are fake. Please be careful! I am also unable to differentiate between real Thea bags and fake ones. Trust me, I've tried. The non-metal Fitbit bracelets are also being faked.

Rant: I realize I am being pedantic here but I get really annoyed when I see a seller list a bag as rare and then jack up the price for more than MSRP. There are very few "rare" TB bags. Off the top of my head I can only think of the first season Robinson Dome in Mint, Summer Tote in Cognac, Reva clutch with the glitter logo, and Perry tote in French Gray/Iris. There are quite a few HTF items but I wouldn't consider them rare. "Rare" means limited production. "HTF" means they sold out quickly. I would consider the majority of the All T line "HTF" except for the small crossbody. Bark and Light Oak are easier to find than Black, Juniper and Leaf.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> some intel:
> 
> Landon, Kipp, Cameron and Bryant lines are outlet only items. I believe the Dena line is too but those nylon totes pop up at retail from time to time. The "made in" tags, dust bags and price tags may differ from retail bags. Don't be alarmed. I think TB is finally accepting the fact that they have "outlet only" collections and are trying to differentiate these from retail bags.
> 
> As far as price tags, the new price tag does not list the style name - only the style number and color codes. So far this seems to be happening at the outlets. Combining this with the lack of engraved hardware just screams "counterfeit me". What on Earth were the TB designers thinking??!!
> 
> The vast majority of Britten totes on eBay are fake. Please be careful! I am also unable to differentiate between real Thea bags and fake ones. Trust me, I've tried. The non-metal Fitbit bracelets are also being faked.
> 
> Rant: I realize I am being pedantic here but I get really annoyed when I see a seller list a bag as rare and then jack up the price for more than MSRP. There are very few "rare" TB bags. Off the top of my head I can only think of the first season Robinson Dome in Mint, Summer Tote in Cognac, Reva clutch with the glitter logo, and Perry tote in French Gray/Iris. There are quite a few HTF items but I wouldn't consider them rare. "Rare" means limited production. "HTF" means they sold out quickly. I would consider the majority of the All T line "HTF" except for the small crossbody. Bark and Light Oak are easier to find than Black, Juniper and Leaf.




Interesting read, I like you am concerned about the counterfeiting and the future of TB. This tag was on a FB page recently with the explanation being it that it stood for Tory Burch outlet, ideas?


----------



## lettuceshop

I purchased a Kipp from TB online about a year ago, so you are saying they are being made along with the other lines just for the outlet? How about the Amanda line, that seems to be readily available at the outlets? At least if they tag them differently we will all know.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Interesting read, I like you am concerned about the counterfeiting and the future of TB. This tag was on a FB page recently with the explanation being it that it stood for Tory Burch outlet, ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344073


This tag is correct if it's for an outlet bag. My friend actually sent me a screenshot of this on Friday. She said the TB forums on FB are riddled with "bad" authentications and fake bags. I don't think the selling of fakes is intentional. I suspect sellers either bought from other FB members or ebay/Posh/Tradesy and never got it authenticated initially. 

The rant in my post was directed to the FB sellers posting "alleged" rare bags on there and eBay. Making a profit is fine but not when you are outright lying about retail price of a bag. That said, there are still amazing finds on those forums. My friend bought a Robinson triple zip for $200! 

I'm rarely on FB because I really don't need to waste more time on the internet :/


lettuceshop said:


> I purchased a Kipp from TB online about a year ago, so you are saying they are being made along with the other lines just for the outlet? How about the Amanda line, that seems to be readily available at the outlets? At least if they tag them differently we will all know.


Did you purchase from Private Sale? The  Kipp line was pulled from retail Fall 2014. Bags continued to show up in Private Sale but not in TB boutiques or the regular TB site. Some Kipp bags may still be in smaller boutiques with the red/orange dust bags. They are mostly the Kipp hobos. The other lines can only be found in outlets.

Amanda bags are still being sold at retail. The black and royal tan ones continue to be popular. I'm pretty sure other colors are outlet only but I won't see my source to ask for another few weeks.

From an authentication standpoint, I have no idea how newer bags can be properly authenticated from pics if they lack detailed tags, engraved hardware and any other crucial detail. York totes and wallets will be especially affected by this. The fakes are already really good. I've spent hours looking at Theas and unless I'm actually holding the bag I really can't tell the diff btw fake and real. This was just a terrible move by TB.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lettuceshop said:


> Interesting read, I like you am concerned about the counterfeiting and the future of TB. This tag was on a FB page recently with the explanation being it that it stood for Tory Burch outlet, ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344073


I bought two crossbody bags from the outlet this past week during their F&F. They're my first made for outlet bags and both have that tag inside. My other TB outlet purchases are all items that were transferred to the outlet from a boutique. Also these outlet bags don't have the engraving which I noticed when I got home.


----------



## harlem_cutie

reginaPhalange said:


> I bought two crossbody bags from the outlet this past week during their F&F. They're my first made for outlet bags and both have that tag inside. My other TB outlet purchases are all items that were transferred to the outlet from a boutique. Also these outlet bags don't have the engraving which I noticed when I got home.


Thank you for the data point about the TBO tag. The lack of engraving is also happening to retail bags. I have a black York tote from Saks that doesn't have TB on any of the hardware. I didn't realize it until I went to put it in the dust bag. I bought it towards the end of March.I have a Robinson Square Tote in pebbled leather coming from Saks this week. I will update the hardware situation when I get the bag.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> This tag is correct if it's for an outlet bag. My friend actually sent me a screenshot of this on Friday. She said the TB forums on FB are riddled with "bad" authentications and fake bags. I don't think the selling of fakes is intentional. I suspect sellers either bought from other FB members or ebay/Posh/Tradesy and never got it authenticated initially.
> 
> The rant in my post was directed to the FB sellers posting "alleged" rare bags on there and eBay. Making a profit is fine but not when you are outright lying about retail price of a bag. That said, there are still amazing finds on those forums. My friend bought a Robinson triple zip for $200!
> 
> I'm rarely on FB because I really don't need to waste more time on the internet :/
> 
> Did you purchase from Private Sale? The  Kipp line was pulled from retail Fall 2014. Bags continued to show up in Private Sale but not in TB boutiques or the regular TB site. Some Kipp bags may still be in smaller boutiques with the red/orange dust bags. They are mostly the Kipp hobos. The other lines can only be found in outlets.
> 
> Amanda bags are still being sold at retail. The black and royal tan ones continue to be popular. I'm pretty sure other colors are outlet only but I won't see my source to ask for another few weeks.
> 
> From an authentication standpoint, I have no idea how newer bags can be properly authenticated from pics if they lack detailed tags, engraved hardware and any other crucial detail. York totes and wallets will be especially affected by this. The fakes are already really good. I've spent hours looking at Theas and unless I'm actually holding the bag I really can't tell the diff btw fake and real. This was just a terrible move by TB.


Yes I purchased the Kipp from a private sale about a year ago.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Happy Mother's day to all  Hope you all are celebrated and appreciated and there's some TB goodies in your near future.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> Happy Mother's day to all  Hope you all are celebrated and appreciated and there's some TB goodies in your near future.



You too!


----------



## AnnaD

Super cute!! &#128525;


----------



## AnnaD

Congrats on your purchase &#128079;&#127996;&#128077;&#127996;&#128571;&#128097;


----------



## AnnaD

TB has a Landon line? My son's name is Landon I'd love to find &#128064;


----------



## donutsprinkles

I got this around Mother's Day after I got fed up with my favorite slouchy tote's peeling and unthreading straps (Coach Park Metro Tote). I love the floppiness of the Perry Tote and I *love* this rich color: Deep Berry/Tea Stain. 

Even though it's summer and I would love to have this in a brighter color, I like the way this bag molds to my body when I'm out. I also love the pebbled leather, so squidgy. The handles also feel very reinforced. I am glad I was able to get this bag ever since I saw this color a year ago in Saks.

Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## reginaPhalange

donutsprinkles said:


> I got this around Mother's Day after I got fed up with my favorite slouchy tote's peeling and unthreading straps (Coach Park Metro Tote). I love the floppiness of the Perry Tote and I *love* this rich color: Deep Berry/Tea Stain.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it's summer and I would love to have this in a brighter color, I like the way this bag molds to my body when I'm out. I also love the pebbled leather, so squidgy. The handles also feel very reinforced. I am glad I was able to get this bag ever since I saw this color a year ago in Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




I love this colour combo, so pretty!


----------



## Judy1123

I got one toooo, on my vacation!!!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Beautiful bag! I'm a big fan of the pebbled leather just don't know if the slouchiness of this bag would annoy me. I will definitely look at it and try it on next time I see one in store because it's a pretty bag.


----------



## March786

donutsprinkles said:


> I got this around Mother's Day after I got fed up with my favorite slouchy tote's peeling and unthreading straps (Coach Park Metro Tote). I love the floppiness of the Perry Tote and I *love* this rich color: Deep Berry/Tea Stain.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though it's summer and I would love to have this in a brighter color, I like the way this bag molds to my body when I'm out. I also love the pebbled leather, so squidgy. The handles also feel very reinforced. I am glad I was able to get this bag ever since I saw this color a year ago in Saks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




Ohhhhh my I loooove this, congrats,it's a beautiful colour, leather and style [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## donutsprinkles

reginaPhalange said:


> I love this colour combo, so pretty!





March786 said:


> Ohhhhh my I loooove this, congrats,it's a beautiful colour, leather and style [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you!



lettuceshop said:


> Beautiful bag! I'm a big fan of the pebbled leather just don't know if the slouchiness of this bag would annoy me. I will definitely look at it and try it on next time I see one in store because it's a pretty bag.



Definitely try it on. I also didn't get it when I first saw it because it's so floppy, but I realized how it helps to dress the bag down when wearing jeans and how the _color_ helps to look professional when I need it to. Because it's so slouchy, it's good for squeezing into the seat next to or behind me at restaurants and movies when I don't want it on the floor.


----------



## rubypurple

Love your Perry tote. I am thinking of buying one but I'm not sure which color to get.


----------



## March786

donutsprinkles said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely try it on. I also didn't get it when I first saw it because it's so floppy, but I realized how it helps to dress the bag down when wearing jeans and how the _color_ helps to look professional when I need it to. Because it's so slouchy, it's good for squeezing into the seat next to or behind me at restaurants and movies when I don't want it on the floor.



Thankyou! I took the plunge and it's on the way to me [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## donutsprinkles

March786 said:


> Thankyou! I took the plunge and it's on the way to me [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Which color did you go for? I think I might do black one day if it ever goes on sale or there's a special.


----------



## March786

donutsprinkles said:


> Which color did you go for? I think I might do black one day if it ever goes on sale or there's a special.



The same one in berry. I managed to get it in the sale [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
I've been looking for a bag in this colour for a while and It matches my patent TB shoes [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]I do loveeeeee TB for my casual days [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Linds31289

So I just ordered a Kerrington Small Tote in Tory Navy. I needed a cross body but hate how most are so small! Any thoughts? Do you own the bag and love it?!


----------



## donutsprinkles

March786 said:


> The same one in berry. I managed to get it in the sale [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> I've been looking for a bag in this colour for a while and It matches my patent TB shoes [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]I do loveeeeee TB for my casual days [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


Lucky! I had to get mine off eBay! I should've called a boutique, since we don't have one where I live. I'd be interested to see the tag that comes on yours as mine was different from the one shown in a YouTube video I saw, if you ever reveal.


----------



## March786

donutsprinkles said:


> Lucky! I had to get mine off eBay! I should've called a boutique, since we don't have one where I live. I'd be interested to see the tag that comes on yours as mine was different from the one shown in a YouTube video I saw, if you ever reveal.



I'll be sure to post some pics, I'm In the uk and order it from TB website, along with some espadrilles! Can't wait [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Catalina607

Has anyone seen this bag? I'm trying to locate, it's the one that got away! Any help would be appreciated! (Sorry if I posted this in the wrong place, having trouble with my phone)


----------



## lettuceshop

Catalina607 said:


> View attachment 3390966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen this bag? I'm trying to locate, it's the one that got away! Any help would be appreciated! (Sorry if I posted this in the wrong place, having trouble with my phone)


Hate to suggest but have you tried ebay?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Linds31289 said:


> So I just ordered a Kerrington Small Tote in Tory Navy. I needed a cross body but hate how most are so small! Any thoughts? Do you own the bag and love it?!


I bought a couple crossbody bags a while back,  post 390 in this thread. I find them big enough for the essentials. Other than that I'm really loving kate spade and mbmj for crossbody bags at the moment!


----------



## Linds31289

OUTLET PEOPLE IN TEXAS!!! 
The San Marcos outlet, how is it? Worth going to?! If anything id want a cross body, accessories or some flats. What is the price range on the bags there and are they discontinued items of is there a line specifically made for outlets??


----------



## lettuceshop

Linds31289 said:


> OUTLET PEOPLE IN TEXAS!!!
> The San Marcos outlet, how is it? Worth going to?! If anything id want a cross body, accessories or some flats. What is the price range on the bags there and are they discontinued items of is there a line specifically made for outlets??


Yes there are lines made specifically for the outlets, read back somewhere harlem_cutie put the info up here. I think someone else put up the current discount for the outlets too.


----------



## reginaPhalange

^ It's 40% off at outlets until sometime next week, I think it ends next Wednesday if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Linds31289

reginaPhalange said:


> ^ It's 40% off at outlets until sometime next week, I think it ends next Wednesday if I'm not mistaken


What kind if cross bodies do they carry?


----------



## Linds31289

Thoughts on outlet bags? I just purchased one and am afraid I'm going to regret it. Is it the same quality? It looks like a Robinson double zip tote but they are calling it a mini ew Robinson tote.


----------



## lettuceshop

Linds31289 said:


> Thoughts on outlet bags? I just purchased one and am afraid I'm going to regret it. Is it the same quality? It looks like a Robinson double zip tote but they are calling it a mini ew Robinson tote.


Read the posts about people who are unhappy with the quality of their bags. The general discussion ended with comments about the outlet bags holding up better than the boutique bags.


----------



## Linds31289

lettuceshop said:


> Read the posts about people who are unhappy with the quality of their bags. The general discussion ended with comments about the outlet bags holding up better than the boutique bags.


Thank you! I know I am being annoying I just have to take it back today if I'm going to before I head home. I am 6 hours away from the outlet. I think I'm going to enjoy it though!


----------



## Rdshuffler

Does anyone know if the classic leather Reva clutch was ever made in white? I was looking on eBay and only see Black and Tan/brown and metallic colors.


----------



## lettuceshop

Rdshuffler said:


> Does anyone know if the classic leather Reva clutch was ever made in white? I was looking on eBay and only see Black and Tan/brown and metallic colors.


Hmmm not sure, did you try searching on Google?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Rdshuffler said:


> Does anyone know if the classic leather Reva clutch was ever made in white? I was looking on eBay and only see Black and Tan/brown and metallic colors.


White was made for 2 or 3 seasons. There was a white one with a glitter TB emblem that is super cute and pretty rare. The seasons alternated between gold and silver hardware.


----------



## godivalacroix

Hi guys, i want to ask is the fleming patent leather is stiffer tham the usual leather or the same?


----------



## Linds31289

I don't think it is as soft as the regular leather. It is more of a quilted feel? Maybe a little stiffer. I have a Perry in the "regular" leather and it's soooo buttery and soft.


----------



## Linds31289

Rdshuffler said:


> Does anyone know if the classic leather Reva clutch was ever made in white? I was looking on eBay and only see Black and Tan/brown and metallic colors.


Found this Amanda on Poshmark!


----------



## WinnieBee

I don't know if any of you will have tips for me, but my TB decal recently fell off one of my Reva Tumbled Leather Flats (Royal Tan) while I was out shopping. I didn't notice until I got home and there was no chance of finding it if I retraced my steps. The problem is I bought these at Nordstrom Rack. I have contacted TB and they said since I did not purchase from them they cannot complete repairs on the shoe (which I find a bit ridiculous).  Any tips on what to do? I doubt Nord Rack would do anything because unlike Nordies they have a 90 day return policy. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## March786

Hello ladies, I can finally share my sale purchase! Beautiful Perry tote in berry [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
View attachment 3416000


----------



## reginaPhalange

March786 said:


> Hello ladies, I can finally share my sale purchase! Beautiful Perry tote in berry [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3416000
> 
> View attachment 3415999


Stunning, I love the colour[emoji7] Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## March786

reginaPhalange said:


> Stunning, I love the colour[emoji7] Enjoy your new bag!



Thankyou [emoji4]


----------



## harlem_cutie

WinnieBee said:


> I don't know if any of you will have tips for me, but my TB decal recently fell off one of my Reva Tumbled Leather Flats (Royal Tan) while I was out shopping. I didn't notice until I got home and there was no chance of finding it if I retraced my steps. The problem is I bought these at Nordstrom Rack. I have contacted TB and they said since I did not purchase from them they cannot complete repairs on the shoe (which I find a bit ridiculous).  Any tips on what to do? I doubt Nord Rack would do anything because unlike Nordies they have a 90 day return policy. Any suggestions are appreciated!



Contact NR or Nordstrom anyway. They might be able to send it out for repairs.


----------



## Linds31289

Does anyone know the name/collection of the handbag in the front row, far right? The bag that looks like w double zip but has a flower and tassel on it?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Linds31289 said:


> Does anyone know the name/collection of the handbag in the front row, far right? The bag that looks like w double zip but has a flower and tassel on it?


I've never seen it before, but it does look like part of the Robinson collection.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Linds31289 said:


> Does anyone know the name/collection of the handbag in the front row, far right? The bag that looks like w double zip but has a flower and tassel on it?


It's an applique multi tote from Spring 2016

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...n-floral-applique-small-multi-tote?ID=1483970


----------



## lettuceshop

Glad you looked it up I was going to go back through my catalogs to look.


----------



## AnnaD

TB just had a great sale and I got some great pieces... Yay!! Does anyone know if this is an annual sale or can I hope for another sale plus 30% off again soon? A girl likes to save


----------



## AnnaD

Gurzzy said:


> Here are my new boots! I can't wait to wear them!!


LOVE them!!! I always get confused never bed with boots because of my calves and legs


----------



## reginaPhalange

AnnaD said:


> TB just had a great sale and I got some great pieces... Yay!! Does anyone know if this is an annual sale or can I hope for another sale plus 30% off again soon? A girl likes to save


I believe it's a semi-annual sale, where things are marked down and than at a later point customers receive an extra 30% (sale-on-sale) on top of current mark downs.


----------



## AnnaD

reginaPhalange said:


> I believe it's a semi-annual sale, where things are marked down and than at a later point customers receive an extra 30% (sale-on-sale) on top of current mark downs.


UGH!!! Thank you SO much for the reply!!! Darn, I knew I should have purchased more.. Oh well ... Thanks again for the reply!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

AnnaD said:


> UGH!!! Thank you SO much for the reply!!! Darn, I knew I should have purchased more.. Oh well ... Thanks again for the reply!!


They also do a F&F sale a couple times a year usually in the spring and in the fall. Based on previous years its either 30% off or a tiered sale.


----------



## AnnaD

reginaPhalange said:


> They also do a F&F sale a couple times a year usually in the spring and in the fall. Based on previous years its either 30% off or a tiered sale.


Oh great!!! Thanks SO much!! Something to look forward too  yay


----------



## Linds31289

harlem_cutie said:


> It's an applique multi tote from Spring 2016
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...n-floral-applique-small-multi-tote?ID=1483970


Thank you so much! Ugh I LOVE it!


----------



## Linds31289

I might sound crazy but does anyone else look in their bag and think it needs some color? My wallet is rose gold but I think I need a brighter more colorful wallet to spice up my bag. My bag is navy and needs some pop! I bought this cute bag charm and love it but the inside in so blah. How long do you use a wallet before buying/using a new one?


----------



## lettuceshop

I have a 4 wallets and change them out as my mood changes. I have one gold one that is getting the most love and wear, it's funny how we end up favoring one thing over another. I do this with my shoes too.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Linds31289 said:


> I might sound crazy but does anyone else look in their bag and think it needs some color? My wallet is rose gold but I think I need a brighter more colorful wallet to spice up my bag. My bag is navy and needs some pop! I bought this cute bag charm and love it but the inside in so blah. How long do you use a wallet before buying/using a new one?


I have a few Tory Burch wallets and a continental style wallet from Kate Spade in 10 or so different colours. Since all my bags are neutral they add a nice pop of colour. I also use coin purses (again KS has some cute ones in their novelty collection) to carry headphones or small items like hair pins and hair ties.


----------



## Linds31289

reginaPhalange said:


> I have a few Tory Burch wallets and a continental style wallet from Kate Spade in 10 or so different colours. Since all my bags are neutral they add a nice pop of colour. I also use coin purses (again KS has some cute ones in their novelty collection) to carry headphones or small items like hair pins and hair ties.


I will have to look. My rose gold passport wallet is gorgeous but I got it around Christmas and don't want to wear it out. My other favorite is my Louis Vuitton monogram wallet but that doesn't have any color : /
I love some of the Kerrington collection wallets that are on sale I just don't know if I need another right now haha maybe I need a cute new make up bag to spice up the inside. My cosmetic bag is rose gold also so that's all I see when I look in there haha!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Linds31289 said:


> I will have to look. My rose gold passport wallet is gorgeous but I got it around Christmas and don't want to wear it out. My other favorite is my Louis Vuitton monogram wallet but that doesn't have any color : /
> I love some of the Kerrington collection wallets that are on sale I just don't know if I need another right now haha maybe I need a cute new make up bag to spice up the inside. My cosmetic bag is rose gold also so that's all I see when I look in there haha!


Tory Burch has a lot of colourful makeup bags, let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## damugatu

Hi everyone.  Coming from the Authenticate thread I was wondering if anyone here can give me a crash course in fake/replica Tory Burch bags.  There doesn't seem to be a lot of information on the internet and I had the following concerns:

1. What's the most popular faked TB bag? (or top 5)
2. What do fake TB bags generally retail for? (ie. 1/2 price of real, or...?)
3. I know real TB bags have a Made in China tag with some kind of production code underneath, do fakes also have this?  And have TB Bags always had this or was the code in the Made in China tag recently added?

To be more specific, some of the bags I've been looking at have been from the Thea line and someone was quick to point out fakes do exist.  Does this include the Thea Patchwork Shoulder Bag (style 30612)?  Also, some others I was looking at was the Mini Saddlebag (style 12169054), The Bombe-T Combo Cross Body (style 21169725), and the Mercer Adjustable Shoulder Bag (style 22159509).   I am not sure if these are popular faked styles or not.

Any insight would be much appreciated!  Thank-you~


----------



## shutz

Help! My TB amanda hobo has a penmark. How do i remove it?


----------



## harlem_cutie

damugatu said:


> Hi everyone.  Coming from the Authenticate thread I was wondering if anyone here can give me a crash course in fake/replica Tory Burch bags.  There doesn't seem to be a lot of information on the internet and I had the following concerns:
> 
> 1. What's the most popular faked TB bag? (or top 5) *York totes! Super easy to fake as it is a minimalist bag*
> 2. What do fake TB bags generally retail for? (ie. 1/2 price of real, or...?) *no idea*
> 3. I know real TB bags have a Made in China tag with some kind of production code underneath, do fakes also have this?  And have TB Bags always had this or was the code in the Made in China tag recently added? *TB bags are made in China, Vietnam and the Philippines. United States law requires that all imports have an origin tag so every single TB item will have a "made in" tag. The format of the origin tag has changed several times since the brand's inception.*
> 
> To be more specific, some of the bags I've been looking at have been from the Thea line and someone was quick to point out fakes do exist.  Does this include the Thea Patchwork Shoulder Bag (style 30612)?  Also, some others I was looking at was the Mini Saddlebag (style 12169054), The Bombe-T Combo Cross Body (style 21169725), and the Mercer Adjustable Shoulder Bag (style 22159509).   I am not sure if these are popular faked styles or not.
> 
> Any insight would be much appreciated!  Thank-you~



answers are above. Lots of fakes in this style-Mercer Adjustable Shoulder Bag.

@shutz - start with a baby wipe and follow up with leather cleaner. Ink has to be lifted off the leather.


----------



## shutz

Thank you!


----------



## lettuceshop

shutz said:


> Thank you!



Alcohol free wipes!


----------



## lettuceshop

@ shutz Did you google, getting ink off a light coloured leather bag, that's what I would try first.


----------



## shutz

lettuceshop said:


> @ shutz Did you google, getting ink off a light coloured leather bag, that's what I would try first.



I havent googled. I just saw it earlier and the first thing i did was ask here lol. I did try just the wipes (coz i dont have the leather cleaner yet) but it didnt work. So, i will have to do it again tom.


----------



## Mingat1983

Please help authenticate Amanda mini satchel..purse came woth tags ,bought from buy/sell app... Was told this is how new Amanda satchels look now , no golden studs around them..Called outlet store gave barcode and pretty much legit but i was just bothered it lacks the ToryBurch stamping on zip and hardwares☹️ But then some of her purses now i read dont have stamping on zip head? Thank you!


----------



## lettuceshop

Did you ask the outlet if their Amanda bags have no hardware stamps? It is true that there are many bags coming out now with no stamps.


----------



## Mingat1983

I called, some sound like they're not sure with their answer and obe just told me she dob't notice the stamping on the hardwares which I found unprofessional! One said yes some don't and some do...ugh...


----------



## Linds31289

Hey there! I am needing personal opinions. I have purchased three Tory Burch handbags (one was a gift) in the last eight months. I bought the Perry tote in bark, the watercolor Kerrington square tote and a mini EW tote from an outlet! I really don't see any point in keeping both tote bags. I am really leaning on getting rid of the watercolor tote... just because it is bright and I feel like it is perfect for summer. I just don think I will get as much use in it like I would my Perry. Will I regret selling? I am 27 fixing to start a new career in real estate and feel like I need more "professional" bags if that makes any sense! lol


----------



## reginaPhalange

Linds31289 said:


> Hey there! I am needing personal opinions. I have purchased three Tory Burch handbags (one was a gift) in the last eight months. I bought the Perry tote in bark, the watercolor Kerrington square tote and a mini EW tote from an outlet! I really don't see any point in keeping both tote bags. I am really leaning on getting rid of the watercolor tote... just because it is bright and I feel like it is perfect for summer. I just don think I will get as much use in it like I would my Perry. Will I regret selling? I am 27 fixing to start a new career in real estate and feel like I need more "professional" bags if that makes any sense! lol


I understand wanting to buy bags that fit your lifestyle. I recently graduated and find that I don't need as many totes and am using more crossbody bags since I don't have as much to carry. As for selling a bag that's more seasonal, I'd be cautious for a couple reasons. The first is that you may feel this way since it doesn't fit into your fall wardrobe or complement it. The other thing is it may be harder to sell, assuming many people are shifting from spring/summer fashion to autumn/winter.


----------



## damugatu

Hello again I'm still new to Tory Burch.  I was wondering if Tory Burch bags can still be considered an investment like other luxury brand bags or does the value fall considerably after purchase or post season in which it was released or can a bag hold it's value if it's new-old stock (still with tags, etc... but was released last year).  Of course I know there will be sales and outlets (ie. 50% off) but I'm just wondering if there's a point where the price will bottom out or will they continue to fall.

Also, why does the Lilium Hobo bag (style 30657) carry such a high price tag? (695 USD)   "Just cause" or is there something extra special about its design or release?

Thanks!


----------



## lettuceshop

IMO there is no investment in a TB bag just enjoy them for whatever reason the bag appeals to you.


----------



## damugatu

lettuceshop said:


> IMO there is no investment in a TB bag just enjoy them for whatever reason the bag appeals to you.



Thanks!  Also does anyone know the significance behind the Lilium Hobo bag (style 30657)?  Also the Lilium Utopia Floral Hobo bag?  Were these released together or are from separate seasons because it's very difficult to find any information on the latter (the Utopia) which I only see someone selling one on tradesy (eBay has not even one listing for this, past or present).  It's rare or limited?


----------



## marcott2

AnnaD said:


> TB just had a great sale and I got some great pieces... Yay!! Does anyone know if this is an annual sale or can I hope for another sale plus 30% off again soon? A girl likes to save


Last day of 30 percent off is tomrrow!


----------



## lettuceshop

damugatu said:


> Thanks!  Also does anyone know the significance behind the Lilium Hobo bag (style 30657)?  Also the Lilium Utopia Floral Hobo bag?  Were these released together or are from separate seasons because it's very difficult to find any information on the latter (the Utopia) which I only see someone selling one on tradesy (eBay has not even one listing for this, past or present).  It's rare or limited?



Do you have any photos of these bags?


----------



## damugatu

lettuceshop said:


> Do you have any photos of these bags?



Yes, the tan one is the Lilium Hobo bag (style 30657) and the more difficult one to find information on is the blue Lilium Utopia Hobo (I can't even find a style number or even ebay listings).


----------



## lettuceshop

Hmmm I just looked through all the recent catalogs I have I can't find either. It was possibly a runway item and only select stores had them? I don't remember seeing them in my local boutiques. It's not a run of the mill bag therefore it's probably not a great resell item. Most people want bags with the TB emblem. All of this is purely speculation. You could call customer service and ask them?


----------



## lettuceshop

I found this info on the Tory site under the Tory Daily site. You may want to look under archives and see if you can find out about the other bag.
http://www.toryburch.com/blog-post/blog-post.html?bpid=209861


----------



## damugatu

lettuceshop said:


> I found this info on the Tory site under the Tory Daily site. You may want to look under archives and see if you can find out about the other bag.
> http://www.toryburch.com/blog-post/blog-post.html?bpid=209861



Thanks this has been very helpful.  The first one (the tan Lilium Hobo) is actually still available on the Tory Burch website for $695, thanks to your link to the blog post for the other bag (the elusive blue Lilium Utopia Semi-Circle ) it also has a link embedded to the store which it is marked down to $486.50 but is miraculously also sold out.


----------



## lettuceshop

damugatu said:


> Yes, the tan one is the Lilium Hobo bag (style 30657) and the more difficult one to find information on is the blue Lilium Utopia Hobo (I can't even find a style number or even ebay listings).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3476507
> View attachment 3476508


The style number on the hobo bag is  
*STYLE NUMBER*
30873


----------



## lettuceshop

damugatu said:


> Thanks this has been very helpful.  The first one (the tan Lilium Hobo) is actually still available on the Tory Burch website for $695, thanks to your link to the blog post for the other bag (the elusive blue Lilium Utopia Semi-Circle ) it also has a link embedded to the store which it is marked down to $486.50 but is miraculously also sold out.


Call customer service, if there is one anywhere in the US they will track it down for you.


----------



## lettuceshop

I would also keep watching the sales because they have a strange habit of pulling things items out of the vault. I love tracking things down so I'll keep my eyes open on sale items for you. I missed out on getting a wallet a few years ago, I did eventually find it on a FB site, perseverance is my middle name,


----------



## damugatu

lettuceshop said:


> I would also keep watching the sales because they have a strange habit of pulling things items out of the vault. I love tracking things down so I'll keep my eyes open on sale items for you. I missed out on getting a wallet a few years ago, I did eventually find it on a FB site, perseverance is my middle name,



Actually I think I've stumbled onto one locally for sale but I was posting asking about it because I couldn't seem to find anything on the Tory Burch website and even no ebay listings which I thought was really strange (and couldn't find a style number, either).  At least the elusiveness means it should be authentic, I hope.  This isn't the one I'm looking at but here's the one on tradesy which is the only other one I've found for sale if anyone else is looking for one:

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-burch-tote-hobo-bag-navy-19457900/

 Thanks again that blog post was really helpful!


----------



## damugatu

I was also wondering how easy is it to clean Tory Burch bags.  What do the shops and outlets use to spot clean a bag that maybe got a little dirty from customers handling it in store?  Or do they just sell it at a discount?

In particular the pebbled leather or saffiano, they are cleanable?   I mean the general kind of dirty if that makes any sense.  I am not talking about stains from liquids or cosmetics but maybe you put your white pebbled leather bag down on a shelf that hadn't been cleaned in weeks.


----------



## lettuceshop

Here's a link to the handbag spa site, where they give you the history of saffiano leather and keeping it clean. I have used quite a few different leather cleaners on both the saffiano leather and pebbled leather bags. Both of those types of leathers are much easy to keep clean and free of stains. Personally I'd say the smooth calf and lambskin leathers are the most troublesome. Don't use anything with alcohol and never use a magic eraser!


----------



## damugatu

lettuceshop said:


> Here's a link to the handbag spa site, where they give you the history of saffiano leather and keeping it clean. I have used quite a few different leather cleaners on both the saffiano leather and pebbled leather bags. Both of those types of leathers are much easy to keep clean and free of stains. Personally I'd say the smooth calf and lambskin leathers are the most troublesome. Don't use anything with alcohol and never use a magic eraser!


Great, good to know.

But does anyone know how Tory Burch stores handles dirty bags?  Discounted?  Sent to outlet?  Cleaned and put back out for sale?  I've never been to a TB store or outlet.


----------



## lettuceshop

From what we understand they are no longer sending boutique bags to the outlets, they are lines of bags that are created just for the outlets. The boutiques are spotless, I can't imagine that the bags get very dirty or damaged that they have to be discounted. They have regular sales so possibly the wipe them down quite often, they change the inventory constantly. When you purchase a bag from the boutiques they bring out new bags from the stockroom.


----------



## lettuceshop

If you're looking for discounted bags then I would suggest you watch this board, we put info up as soon as we get it. In my experience I don't think TB sells damaged bags at a discount.


----------



## damugatu

Thanks for your information.  I'm a newbie to handbags and Tory Burch so I'm just trying to get a grasp of their business, bags, what to look for, care and maintenance as you can probably tell by all my probing posts, ha.  I've recently stumbled across some of their bags which has sparked my interest.


----------



## lettuceshop

damugatu said:


> Thanks for your information.  I'm a newbie to handbags and Tory Burch so I'm just trying to get a grasp of their business, bags, what to look for, care and maintenance as you can probably tell by all my probing posts, ha.  I've recently stumbled across some of their bags which has sparked my interest.


If you read some of the info on this boards you will become quite knowledgeable.


----------



## damugatu

What's the life cycle of the bags on the tory burch website?  Were most introduced at the beginning of the year as a 2016 collection or did they do more staggered releases with the seasons?


----------



## reginaPhalange

damugatu said:


> What's the life cycle of the bags on the tory burch website?  Were most introduced at the beginning of the year as a 2016 collection or did *they do more staggered releases with the seasons*?


For the most part the bolded section applies, they release new collections or additions to collections (such as new colours) each season but they'll also have a few other releases throughout. That being said, there are some bags that have been on the site for over a year. There's also the core collection, which includes the York Tote and York Wallet.


----------



## Lalawmu

I love this website!!


----------



## AnnaD

marcott2 said:


> Last day of 30 percent off is tomrrow!


Thank you ... sorry I didn't reply sooner!!!


----------



## Louiebarney

I can't decide between the Thea Hobo and the Thea Fleming tote. Any suggestions?


----------



## lettuceshop

The hobo gets my vote


----------



## Louiebarney

lettuceshop said:


> The hobo gets my vote


Thank you! My Thea Round Tote is ripping at the handle, so TB asked me to send it back and will give me a gift card for the equivalent amount. I love that bag for its function and will miss it - it holds so much and I can carry my water bottle in the outside pocket for easy access. And it sits so well on my shoulder. 
And I'm leaning towards the hobo too.


----------



## Louiebarney

lettuceshop said:


> Glad you looked it up I was going to go back through my catalogs to look.


Where do you get the catalogs from? I've never gotten one, even though I've purchased from Tb.com


----------



## Louiebarney

lettuceshop said:


> Beautiful bag! I'm a big fan of the pebbled leather just don't know if the slouchiness of this bag would annoy me. I will definitely look at it and try it on next time I see one in store because it's a pretty bag.


I had purchased one, but sold it because I didn't care for the slouchiness and lack of pockets. I'm a pocket gal.


----------



## Louiebarney

lettuceshop said:


> I have a 4 wallets and change them out as my mood changes. I have one gold one that is getting the most love and wear, it's funny how we end up favoring one thing over another. I do this with my shoes too.


I'm glad someone else has many wallets. They seem to be my downfall - I have 7 and I love them all. Keep changing them...little things like this make me so happy.


----------



## lettuceshop

Louiebarney said:


> Where do you get the catalogs from? I've never gotten one, even though I've purchased from Tb.com



Call one of the boutiques and ask them, I didn't know about them until I saw one in the store.


----------



## Louiebarney

Thank you!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Louiebarney said:


> Thank you! My Thea Round Tote is ripping at the handle, so TB asked me to send it back and will give me a gift card for the equivalent amount. I love that bag for its function and will miss it - it holds so much and I can carry my water bottle in the outside pocket for easy access. And it sits so well on my shoulder.
> And I'm leaning towards the hobo too.


Just wondering, how long did you have the bag for before experiencing these issues?


----------



## Louiebarney

reginaPhalange said:


> Just wondering, how long did you have the bag for before experiencing these issues?


I purchased it March 2015. I probably carried a lot in it since it was so big and held a lot. I haven't sent it back yet...having reservations. I've never been so attached to a bag before.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Louiebarney said:


> I purchased it March 2015. I probably carried a lot in it since it was so big and held a lot. I haven't sent it back yet...having reservations. I've never been so attached to a bag before.


Oh that's interesting because I'd a similar issue. I'd a bag that I've now owned for about a year but I only used for under 3 months and that too sporadically (maybe 2-3 times a month). I stopped using it for around 3-4 months but the next time that I went to, I noticed quality issues and was sent on a 3 month chase contacting CS as well as the local management team. CS were willing to fix the issue for me however the senior management here wouldn't administer a return, credit, exchange or anything so I've stopped shopping with the brand. It also wasn't the first bag I had issues with from TB.


----------



## Louiebarney

reginaPhalange said:


> Oh that's interesting because I'd a similar issue. I'd a bag that I've now owned for about a year but I only used for under 3 months and that too sporadically (maybe 2-3 times a month). I stopped using it for around 3-4 months but the next time that I went to, I noticed quality issues and was sent on a 3 month chase contacting CS as well as the local management team. CS were willing to fix the issue for me however the senior management here wouldn't administer a return, credit, exchange or anything so I've stopped shopping with the brand. It also wasn't the first bag I had issues with from TB.


Wow.  I'm surprised they didn't do anything. I called CS and they told me to detail the issue in an email along with pics, which I did. In 20 minutes they offered me a gift card for $495, the price of the bag.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Louiebarney said:


> Wow.  I'm surprised they didn't do anything. I called CS and they told me to detail the issue in an email along with pics, which I did. In 20 minutes they offered me a gift card for $495, the price of the bag.


CS went through a similar process with me but the thing is I'm in Canada and purchased from a TB store not online. In the end it needed to be approved by the DM who was sending me through the same loop again at which point I decided my time was more valuable. The bag is now sitting in my basement collecting dust but on the plus side I've not spent a dime at TB and bought myself an LV instead[emoji5]


----------



## Louiebarney

reginaPhalange said:


> CS went through a similar process with me but the thing is I'm in Canada and purchased from a TB store not online. In the end it needed to be approved by the DM who was sending me through the same loop again at which point I decided my time was more valuable. The bag is now sitting in my basement collecting dust but on the plus side I've not spent a dime at TB and bought myself an LV instead[emoji5]


I'm so sorry....


----------



## reginaPhalange

Louiebarney said:


> I'm so sorry....


Oh don't be silly, it's no one's fault! It's a quality issue, I just wish it'd been handled differently, the one thing I always praised TB for was their CS.


----------



## shsieh

*I'm a DH looking for Tory Burch Robinson Chain Wallet (white)
*
*Hi everyone!

I was referred to this forum from a friend. I have been looking for this TB Chain Wallet for the past year but to no avail. No retail stores (online or in-person) has this product in stock. Are you able to help me? My girlfriend saw a girl wear this purse and really wants it.

Thank you very much!
-sam*


----------



## lettuceshop

If you search on eBay you'll find some, the color is ivory not white and the interior is coral, have a look and see what you think? I cannot tell you if they are authentic, but maybe some of the other ladies can.


----------



## shsieh

lettuceshop said:


> If you search on eBay you'll find some, the color is ivory not white and the interior is coral, have a look and see what you think? I cannot tell you if they are authentic, but maybe some of the other ladies can.


Thanks for the tip!

It's good to know there's a difference between white and ivory =)


----------



## lettuceshop

shsieh said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> It's good to know there's a difference between white and ivory =)



I don't know your experience buying on eBay, but just do lots of research, I'd say this is probably your only chance of finding it unless you look on Tradesy. Good luck.


----------



## shsieh

lettuceshop said:


> I don't know your experience buying on eBay, but just do lots of research, I'd say this is probably your only chance of finding it unless you look on Tradesy. Good luck.


Are Tradesy product more legitimate? I think I found it! 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-b...ody-bag-ivorycorallo-6488602/?tref=s_designer
Your help has been much appreciated!


----------



## lettuceshop

shsieh said:


> Are Tradesy product more legitimate? I think I found it!
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/tory-b...ody-bag-ivorycorallo-6488602/?tref=s_designer
> Your help has been much appreciated!



Guess what it's the same sellers myluxuryexchange. I know in the past Tradesy offered a discount if you signed up, that may bring the price down a little.


----------



## lettuceshop

I think it's 50.00 off


----------



## lettuceshop

Anyone else want to chime in and take a look and see what they think? Let's help him make his girlfriend happy.


----------



## Selyn

Anyone wanted my $50 off the $100 burthday code? Im afraid i dont really see anything i like so i dont wanna waste the code. There are some exclusions but just message me if anyone wantes it.


----------



## Selyn

Selyn said:


> Anyone wanted my $50 off the $100 burthday code? Im afraid i dont really see anything i like so i dont wanna waste the code. There are some exclusions but just message me if anyone wantes it.


The code is taken now.


----------



## Linds31289

Does anyone have any connections at an outlet that would ship? And has anyone ever seen a Britten Clutch at the outlets? I like the one online but it is $245 and I really don't want to add anything to it to make it the $250... so crazy haha! SO frustrating!


----------



## lettuceshop

I don't think they ship for free anymore, you could call and ask...


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Linds31289 said:


> Does anyone have any connections at an outlet that would ship? And has anyone ever seen a Britten Clutch at the outlets? I like the one online but it is $245 and I really don't want to add anything to it to make it the $250... so crazy haha! SO frustrating!



I feel likeI saw it on clearance sale at Neimans or Saks website....


----------



## reginaPhalange

lettuceshop said:


> I don't think they ship for free anymore, you could call and ask...


I believe there's a $10 shipping fee (sometimes waived) for TB outlets. Also some stores have a blackout period during busy periods (Black Friday or other holidays) where they just don't ship. The best way to find out would be to call an outlet though.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Linds31289 said:


> Does anyone have any connections at an outlet that would ship? And has anyone ever seen a Britten Clutch at the outlets? I like the one online but it is $245 and I really don't want to add anything to it to make it the $250... so crazy haha! SO frustrating!



Nordstrom


----------



## hajun1237

Does anyone know well about TB's flat size?
I normally wear 7.5 for other brands, but I wear 6c for reva flat. It took awhile for me to break it.
I just ordered  delphine flat 7, should I get 8 instead? They don't have 7.5 sadly.


----------



## harlem_cutie

hajun1237 said:


> Does anyone know well about TB's flat size?
> I normally wear 7.5 for other brands, but I wear 6c for reva flat. It took awhile for me to break it.
> I just ordered  delphine flat 7, should I get 8 instead? They don't have 7.5 sadly.



Delphines are stretchy so unless you have a wide foot these should be fine on you.


----------



## shutz

Stupid Question: is the plastic string on the tag and the plastic cover on the strap / handle a give away on the authenticity of a bag? What if the hardware, lining and leather shows that the bag is authentic. What could be the reason why the straps/handles were wrapped in a plastic?


----------



## shutz

Continuation: 

this picture is just an example (i am not saying that this bag is authentic coz i simply do not know if it is)

so lets say, this bag is authentic and i am pertaining to the plastic and the tag (just to give the you a picture of what i was trying to say. (Refer to my prev post) [emoji867]


----------



## damugatu

shutz said:


> Continuation:
> 
> this picture is just an example (i am not saying that this bag is authentic coz i simply do not know if it is)
> 
> so lets say, this bag is authentic and i am pertaining to the plastic and the tag (just to give the you a picture of what i was trying to say. (Refer to my prev post) [emoji867]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535714


I had similar questions when I joined this forums as I was new to Tory Burch, too.

Anyways, while I am by still no means an expert, I would say the bag in the picture is most likely a "made-for-outlet" bag which pretty much explains all your concerns.  

My personal opinion would be to avoid any Tory Burch bag you can't find on the official website, but that's just me.  If it is in fact a made-for-outlet bag then you will have to take the MSRP on the tag with a ice-cream scoop of salt as it never sold or was intended to sell at that price but just to give the illusion of value and discount (ie. a made-for-outlet bag's MSRP is $395 but it sells for $198 @ 50% off in the outlet, actually, $198 is the real price and the bag was designed to use materials, hardware, and packaging to deliver acceptable margins with the $198 price from the get go and never intending to actually sell the bag for $395 -- so you're not *really* getting 50% off, you're paying $198 for a bag that was really designed to sell for $198).


----------



## lettuceshop

shutz said:


> Stupid Question: is the plastic string on the tag and the plastic cover on the strap / handle a give away on the authenticity of a bag? What if the hardware, lining and leather shows that the bag is authentic. What could be the reason why the straps/handles were wrapped in a plastic?



Here's a bag I purchased from TB in the private sale, there was packing and plastic all over the bag.


----------



## shutz

damugatu said:


> I had similar questions when I joined this forums as I was new to Tory Burch, too.
> 
> Anyways, while I am by still no means an expert, I would say the bag in the picture is most likely a "made-for-outlet" bag which pretty much explains all your concerns.
> 
> My personal opinion would be to avoid any Tory Burch bag you can't find on the official website, but that's just me.  If it is in fact a made-for-outlet bag then you will have to take the MSRP on the tag with a ice-cream scoop of salt as it never sold or was intended to sell at that price but just to give the illusion of value and discount (ie. a made-for-outlet bag's MSRP is $395 but it sells for $198 @ 50% off in the outlet, actually, $198 is the real price and the bag was designed to use materials, hardware, and packaging to deliver acceptable margins with the $198 price from the get go and never intending to actually sell the bag for $395 -- so you're not *really* getting 50% off, you're paying $198 for a bag that was really designed to sell for $198).



gotcha! Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## damugatu

lettuceshop said:


> Here's a bag I purchased from TB in the private sale, there was packing and plastic all over the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536457



I think the OP is more concerned about the quality of the packing and tag and not just whether the presence or lack of determines authenticity.  The bags I bought also had the handles and cross-body straps nicely wrapped in a thin foam packing material to protect them until removed while in the OP's photo it's just a clear plastic bag-like material covering the handles which will hardly offer much protection.  The tag on my bag was also attached with a nice white thread while in the OP's photo it's just a translucent plastic tie that affixes the tag to the bag.  The tags themselves are also totally different as I find the premium bags like you see on toryburch.com all tend to have the simple white price tag while the OP's tag is the TB orange with TB pattern on the back.

I would guess the the OP's bag is most likely made-for-outlet.  I actually had the same concerns as my first run in with Tory Burch was seeing a KIPP Tote with similar less-than-premium packing and the tag (also orange with TB pattern) affixed with translucent plastic tie which had me questioning the authenticity on these forums when I first joined.  I have since learned a lot! (and I did not buy that bag in the end)


----------



## shutz

damugatu said:


> I think the OP is more concerned about the quality of the packing and tag and not just whether the presence or lack of determines authenticity.  The bags I bought also had the handles and cross-body straps nicely wrapped in a thin foam packing material to protect them until removed while in the OP's photo it's just a clear plastic bag-like material covering the handles which will hardly offer much protection.  The tag on my bag was also attached with a nice white thread while in the OP's photo it's just a translucent plastic tie that affixes the tag to the bag.  The tags themselves are also totally different as I find the premium bags like you see on toryburch.com all tend to have the simple white price tag while the OP's tag is the TB orange with TB pattern on the back.
> 
> I would guess the the OP's bag is most likely made-for-outlet.  I actually had the same concerns as my first run in with Tory Burch was seeing a KIPP Tote with similar less-than-premium packing and the tag (also orange with TB pattern) affixed with translucent plastic tie which had me questioning the authenticity on these forums when I first joined.  I have since learned a lot! (and I did not buy that bag in the end)



Exactly my point. I have never been to any TB outlet so maybe its time to pay them a visit. Lol


----------



## damugatu

shutz said:


> Exactly my point. I have never been to any TB outlet so maybe its time to pay them a visit. Lol



My advice if shopping for a new TB bag is if it's not on the website, don't buy it.  But in all fairness I've never been to a TB outlet, too.  I'm not anti-low price, but I am anti-made-for-outlet!


----------



## minx891

Can anyone find an online reference to this clutch? I can't seem to find a single listing on TB, ebay or amazon despite having its tags (ref # , name). As far as i know, it came out at _least_ 4 years go, could be older. Here are images!


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> Continuation:
> 
> this picture is just an example (i am not saying that this bag is authentic coz i simply do not know if it is)
> 
> so lets say, this bag is authentic and i am pertaining to the plastic and the tag (just to give the you a picture of what i was trying to say. (Refer to my prev post) [emoji867]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535714


This actually has nothing to do with outlets. Canvas bags tend to have their handles wrapped like this even if the straps are leather (clear plastic sleeve). Most don't come with dust bags either. This latter point seems to change seasonally. The minimal packaging on canvas and nylon totes (excluding Ella bags) makes them that much easier to fake. The plastic tag is fine on this.

Please don't use dust bags and packaging as a starting point for authenticity. These shouldn't be considered until after a bag is authenticated. Exception of course is if the packaging is especially bad. Many retailers retag bags. I know Bloomingdale's does this a lot.


----------



## harlem_cutie

minx891 said:


> Can anyone find an online reference to this clutch? I can't seem to find a single listing on TB, ebay or amazon despite having its tags (ref # , name). As far as i know, it came out at _least_ 4 years go, could be older. Here are images!


Provide a link or better pics so I can see the hardware. This looks like a sample. Many of the snake print bags were.


----------



## reginaPhalange

harlem_cutie said:


> This actually has nothing to do with outlets. Canvas bags tend to have their handles wrapped like this even if the straps are leather (clear plastic sleeve). Most don't come with dust bags either. This latter point seems to change seasonally. The minimal packaging on canvas and nylon totes (excluding Ella bags) makes them that much easier to fake. The plastic tag is fine on this.
> 
> *Please don't use dust bags and packaging as a starting point for authenticity. These shouldn't be considered until after a bag is authenticated. Exception of course is if thepackaging is especially bad. Many retailers retag bags. I know Bloomingdale's does this a lot*.


In addition to the bolded part I think it was discussed on another thread to not divulge too much information about details that could help those creating counterfeit pieces. It just complicates things for authenticators when superfakes begin to pop up. Also, agree with bags being retagged that's normal for all retailers.


----------



## minx891

By sample , do you mean it wasn't available for sale ? Here are some close ups of the hardware..


----------



## harlem_cutie

minx891 said:


> By sample , do you mean it wasn't available for sale ? Here are some close ups of the hardware..
> 
> View attachment 3537510
> 
> View attachment 3537511


Exactly. This looks like a sample that was never for sale at retail. It possibly went straight to outlets. My memory is a bit fuzzy but these weren't put out for sale because the leather was peeling off on the corners for most of them. 

In any case, this looks authentic to me.


----------



## minx891

minx891 said:


> By sample , do you mean it wasn't available for sale ? Here are some close ups of the hardware..
> 
> View attachment 3537510
> 
> View attachment 3537511




I just wanted to update here that I emailed them and they responded! Its a _Tory Burch - Luggage Lock_ shoulder clutch from the _Cruise 2010 _collection. I had no doubts of its authenticity, just wanted more reference information. Thanks anyways @harlem_cutie


----------



## harlem_cutie

minx891 said:


> I just wanted to update here that I emailed them and they responded! Its a _Tory Burch - Luggage Lock_ shoulder clutch from the _Cruise 2010 _collection. I had no doubts of its authenticity, just wanted more reference information. Thanks anyways @harlem_cutie


I'm so glad you got your answer. The Cruise Collection explains the limited availability.


----------



## kishlette

Hi All

I was wondering if anyone could tell me how a Tory Burch Britten Combo Cross-Body bag (or any similar size crossbody or clutch in the same leather) wears over time, particularly if it tends to sag or lose its shape. I'm tossing up between that in 'French Gray' and a Kate Spade Cedar Street Cami, which is saffiano black/pebble (or potentially both at this rate!).

I won't really wear it as a crossbody, probably more as a clutch.

Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## reginaPhalange

kishlette said:


> Hi All
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how a Tory Burch Britten Combo Cross-Body bag (or any similar size crossbody or clutch in the same leather) wears over time, particularly if it tends to sag or lose its shape. I'm tossing up between that in 'French Gray' and a Kate Spade Cedar Street Cami, which is saffiano black/pebble (or potentially both at this rate!).
> 
> I won't really wear it as a crossbody, probably more as a clutch.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks!


I'd go with the KS Cami - the quality of their Cedar Street line (as well as the rest of their bags/wallets/accessories) is impeccable. I've personally never faced any quality issues or concerns with KS whereas with TB I've had a fair few, although that's just my experience. My sister has the Cami and it's great as a clutch as well as a crossbody, not to mention the saffiano leather is durable and extremely low maintenance. Let us know what you end up choosing!


----------



## kishlette

reginaPhalange said:


> I'd go with the KS Cami - the quality of their Cedar Street line (as well as the rest of their bags/wallets/accessories) is impeccable. I've personally never faced any quality issues or concerns with KS whereas with TB I've had a fair few, although that's just my experience. My sister has the Cami and it's great as a clutch as well as a crossbody, not to mention the saffiano leather is durable and extremely low maintenance. Let us know what you end up choosing!



Thank you! That's actually really good advice.

In the end, I bought both! I figured the colours were different enough to justify it (I have managed to justify some truly ridiculous bag choices of late).  Plus I find an awesome team on the particular TB I was looking at - theoutnet had it at half price and then another 20% off with a promo code...too good to refuse clearly!

Based on your advice though, I'll inspect the TB carefully - luckily theoutnet has a good returns policy


----------



## ChicagoShopper

I took advantage of the additional 30% off sale and purchased the Ivy Patent Tote in red (though I'd sworn off patent leather long ago)! I was deciding between the Ivy Patent Tote and the Perry Tote, which I also liked a lot. I was a little nervous since there aren't a lot of reviews for this one vs the overall positive reviews for the Perry Tote so I hope I made the right decision. The sales associates all said the Ivy and I do really like the red. I also used the $50 gift card, which made the bag much more reasonable. The tote is really pretty.

https://www.toryburch.com/ivy-patent-tote/32194.html


----------



## Smartcookie24

Can anyone tell me if I'm correct in noting that the Fleming has come in Magenta and Bright Fuchsia and that these two ARE different colors? I am usually great at determining differences in shades of the same color, and the Magenta seems to be a duller dark pink with the Bright Fuchsia being bright with a bluish undertone.  QUOTE="littlerock, post: 20016189, member: 51383"]Feel free to keep the general chat, and day to day catching up, in this thread!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smartcookie24

Can anyone tell me if I'm correct in noting that the Fleming has come in Magenta and Bright Fuchsia and that these two ARE different colors? I am usually great at determining differences in shades of the same color, and the Magenta seems to be a duller dark pink with the Bright Fuchsia being bright with a bluish undertone.


----------



## shutz

Can someone please confirm if there is really a not authentic minnie travel flats. I have seen someone post a pic on ebay and stated that the shoes is inspired.


----------



## jenna_e

Hello, new here!
When would TB's next release of bags be? I'm after a new tote but nothing currently grabs me. I with they had a saffiano leather version of the Gemini tote!


----------



## Nikkirua12

Hi was wondering how to take jean stains off?


----------



## damugatu

jenna_e said:


> Hello, new here!
> When would TB's next release of bags be? I'm after a new tote but nothing currently grabs me. I with they had a saffiano leather version of the Gemini tote!



I see doves, hearts, charms, and even elephants (possibly outlet only) in this years collections, but I could be wrong.


----------



## kkatrina

I'm totally new to TB, does it ever go on sale? I'm eyeing the Fleming open shoulder bag and it retails for $730 in Nordstrom in Toronto. Should I wait for a sale/discount or will this not go on sale? Thanks!!


----------



## March786

kkatrina said:


> I'm totally new to TB, does it ever go on sale? I'm eyeing the Fleming open shoulder bag and it retails for $730 in Nordstrom in Toronto. Should I wait for a sale/discount or will this not go on sale? Thanks!!


Hello
Its on sale right now i think (it is in the uk) try and have a look at their website, depending which country your in


----------



## kkatrina

March786 said:


> Hello
> Its on sale right now i think (it is in the uk) try and have a look at their website, depending which country your in


Thank you! I'm in Canada I think it's still regular price I don't know how to check because the site is US. I guess I can call the store to check. Thank you


----------



## lettuceshop

kkatrina said:


> I'm totally new to TB, does it ever go on sale? I'm eyeing the Fleming open shoulder bag and it retails for $730 in Nordstrom in Toronto. Should I wait for a sale/discount or will this not go on sale? Thanks!!


It depends what color Fleming you are looking for the basic colors very rarely go on sale. You may be able to pick one up discounted at one of the big stores like Nordstroms or Saks.


----------



## March786

I couldn't resist these beautiful pieces


----------



## Maryarays

Hello. I am new to this app. Can someone please help me authenticate this tory burch thea round tote bag that i have please.

Thank you so much


----------



## lettuceshop

Maryarays said:


> Hello. I am new to this app. Can someone please help me authenticate this tory burch thea round tote bag that i have please.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3597522
> View attachment 3597523
> View attachment 3597524
> View attachment 3597525
> View attachment 3597526
> View attachment 3597527
> View attachment 3597528
> View attachment 3597533


You need to be a participating member of this site before anyone will authenticate anything for you, I think most of the authenticating sites on this forum like new members to have at least 20-25 posts.


----------



## Maryarays

lettuceshop said:


> You need to be a participating member of this site before anyone will authenticate anything for you, I think most of the authenticating sites on this forum like new members to have at least 20-25 posts.


Oh ok  thank you!


----------



## Maryarays

lettuceshop said:


> You need to be a participating member of this site before anyone will authenticate anything for you, I think most of the authenticating sites on this forum like new members to have at least 20-25 posts.


Like what kind of posts tho?


----------



## elisabettaverde

kkatrina said:


> Thank you! I'm in Canada I think it's still regular price I don't know how to check because the site is US. I guess I can call the store to check. Thank you


----------



## elisabettaverde

Ebay is an excellent place to find TB at a discount.  Periodically customers will catch current bags on sale and then list them for a profit, but they're still less expensive than full price.  I have noticed that TB full price items are not trickling down to the outlets anymore; instead department stores like Bloomingdale's and Nordstrom are including them in sales during the current season.  I've seen a few Fleming open totes on Ebay in the past few weeks.


----------



## shutz

Are TB receipts being faked now too? Im aware LV recepts are being faked.. but TB?  What i've noticed on the selling apps is, some sellers post an original receipt along with a fake item.


----------



## harlem_cutie

shutz said:


> Are TB receipts being faked now too? Im aware LV recepts are being faked.. but TB?  What i've noticed on the selling apps is, some sellers post an original receipt along with a fake item.


everything can be faked, receipts being the easiest. All you need is receipt paper and photo editing software. Even the embossed tags are being faked. They are still easy to spot because they are usually missing the gold foil on the embossing.


----------



## Dawn

harlem_cutie said:


> some intel:
> 
> Landon, Kipp, Cameron and Bryant lines are outlet only items. I believe the Dena line is too but those nylon totes pop up at retail from time to time. The "made in" tags, dust bags and price tags may differ from retail bags. Don't be alarmed. I think TB is finally accepting the fact that they have "outlet only" collections and are trying to differentiate these from retail bags.
> .


I am new to TB - would you say the outlet only items/lines are as high of quality? I just bought the larger Landon tote at Saks Off Fifth yesterday. It was just about $280 - was that a good price or just average for an outlet bag? I thought I got a good deal on a TB but knowing it's 'outlet only' kind of doesn't feel as good. LOL 

Thank you!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Dawn said:


> I am new to TB - would you say the outlet only items/lines are as high of quality? I just bought the larger Landon tote at Saks Off Fifth yesterday. It was just about $280 - was that a good price or just average for an outlet bag? I thought I got a good deal on a TB but knowing it's 'outlet only' kind of doesn't feel as good. LOL
> 
> Thank you!



I don't see any difference in quality between retail and outlet quality. The only difference is in the styles. If you like it then that's all that matters. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> everything can be faked, receipts being the easiest. All you need is receipt paper and photo editing software. Even the embossed tags are being faked. They are still easy to spot because they are usually missing the gold foil on the embossing.



Very true! Thanks!


----------



## Dawn

harlem_cutie said:


> I don't see any difference in quality between retail and outlet quality. The only difference is in the styles. If you like it then that's all that matters. Enjoy your bag!


Thank you! I tried it on again and really love it. The pebbled leather is super soft and I love the adjustable straps. I bought it for a job interview on Friday (I didn't have a quality, understated yet stylish black tote) so hopefully it is my good luck bag  Thanks again.


----------



## shutz

Where do u guys mostly shop your TB items? Outlet, online or store?

I usually go online and wait for sale coz everytime i go to the outlet near me, in woodbury commons, its always packed


----------



## elisabettaverde

I've purchased my TB handbags   from the boutique and Bloomingdales at full price when I felt like I would miss out later. And sometimes I just wanted a more glamorous experience than   outlet hunting.  Then I managed to pick up the matching wallets and card cases at various outlets while on vacation.  Now that my initial TB infatuation has worn off, I realize that almost  everything will go on sale eventually if you can hold out.


----------



## lurkernomore

Anyone know if there are any outlet promos going on? I am heading to the Wrentham store this week...TIA!


----------



## mauriz25

wooww gorgeous







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Knittinviola

Does anyone know if the York tote has been discontinued?  There aren't any on the TB site. Is the Parker the replacement?


----------



## terithegreat

Hey all! Does anyone have any idea or insight into when the next TB promo will be? I've got a wishlist full of stuff online for the first time in a while, and I'd love to see one of those tiered promos pop up before I pull the trigger!


----------



## lettuceshop

terithegreat said:


> Hey all! Does anyone have any idea or insight into when the next TB promo will be? I've got a wishlist full of stuff online for the first time in a while, and I'd love to see one of those tiered promos pop up before I pull the trigger!


I think there is usually one in May


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Did anyone else get anything on the private sale?  I *finally* scored some Millers - silver metallic snakeskin pattern!!! and I got some flat ankle boots - Sidney bootie with the "half" logo at the ankle and back zip.  I attribute my success to my cat waking me up early on my work from home day and me grabbing my ipad ahead of the alarm...  

I also found some white (very very white not bleach color) Millers at Nordstrom Rack last weekend.  I had been looking for these to be on sale since last year when they came out and I believe they were mis-sized as the 9.5 fit smaller than the 9s I mention above in both length and width (sometimes Millers are big on my feet compared to Revas which run small)  They were 39% off per the sticker.  My goal is for my Miller collection to rival ToryBri's Minnie collection.     (Not that I will achieve my goal!!!)


----------



## lettuceshop

I happened to be up at 6:15 that day so I got a good chance to pick what I wanted. I got a really cute top for dirt cheap, $69.00, I also have this in olive green and love that one too. There were plenty to choose from that early, shoes and bags, to be honest there wasn't much I wanted, lucky wallet!


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Did anyone else get anything on the private sale?  I *finally* scored some Millers - silver metallic snakeskin pattern!!! and I got some flat ankle boots - Sidney bootie with the "half" logo at the ankle and back zip.  I attribute my success to my cat waking me up early on my work from home day and me grabbing my ipad ahead of the alarm...
> 
> I also found some white (very very white not bleach color) Millers at Nordstrom Rack last weekend.  I had been looking for these to be on sale since last year when they came out and I believe they were mis-sized as the 9.5 fit smaller than the 9s I mention above in both length and width (sometimes Millers are big on my feet compared to Revas which run small)  They were 39% off per the sticker.  My goal is for my Miller collection to rival ToryBri's Minnie collection.     (Not that I will achieve my goal!!!)



I have some Sidney booties, love them, they are the most comfortable booties I own.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> I have some Sidney booties, love them, they are the most comfortable booties I own.



I like the ones you have too.  My blossom booties were fabulous this winter.  The ones you got were my backup option for the blossoms. [emoji3]

These will be more casual - like with rolled up jeans etc next fall.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Knittinviola said:


> Does anyone know if the York tote has been discontinued?  There aren't any on the TB site. Is the Parker the replacement?


Yes, it's been discontinued and is being replace with the Parker collection - some were sent to outlets where they're up to 50% off, while others are for some reason still in regular boutiques being sold for full price.


----------



## Knittinviola

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes, it's been discontinued and is being replace with the Parker collection - some were sent to outlets where they're up to 50% off, while others are for some reason still in regular boutiques being sold for full price.


Well that's odd. My Parker came Wednesday. Haven't carried it yet but it's lovely. I do love my Yorks though.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

terithegreat said:


> Hey all! Does anyone have any idea or insight into when the next TB promo will be? I've got a wishlist full of stuff online for the first time in a while, and I'd love to see one of those tiered promos pop up before I pull the trigger!


My SA tells me sometime in May near Mother's Day.  I am holding out for the gorgeous red Small Parker - a lined bag with a pop of color at a price point of $265!!  I can then afford to spring for a gorgeous pair of matching red sandles and all for under $400!  Not even close to a Celine or Valentino - I need to pick my poison and I still love the ease of a TB.


----------



## lettuceshop

Syrenitytoo said:


> My SA tells me sometime in May near Mother's Day.  I am holding out for the gorgeous red Small Parker - a lined bag with a pop of color at a price point of $265!!  I can then afford to spring for a gorgeous pair of matching red sandles and all for under $400!  Not even close to a Celine or Valentino - I need to pick my poison and I still love the ease of a TB.


Did your SA give you an idea of what the sale might be?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Knittinviola said:


> Well that's odd. My Parker came Wednesday. Haven't carried it yet but it's lovely. I do love my Yorks though.


I agree, the York Tote is not only my favourite TB bag but also one of my favourite tote styles across all contemporary brands (the other is the KS Harmony since it has a zip-top and thicker handles). There are very few Yorks left so I had one put on hold, I'll need to go pick it up this week. 


Syrenitytoo said:


> My SA tells me sometime in May near Mother's Day.  I am holding out for the gorgeous red Small Parker - a lined bag with a pop of color at a price point of $265!!  I can then afford to spring for a gorgeous pair of matching red sandles and all for under $400!  Not even close to a Celine or Valentino - I need to pick my poison and I still love the ease of a TB.


Hmm, I got the impression from my SM that there'd be something this month, I'll see if I'm able to get any additional intel!


lettuceshop said:


> Did your SA give you an idea of what the sale might be?


My actual SA is on mat leave but I'll ask the SM this week, it'll probably be a tiered sale like previous seasons.


----------



## ChicagoShopper

I'll be watching this thread closely. I have my eye on a few accessories. I was told late April/early May for the next promotion. I hope it's a straight out  percentage off and not a tiered one.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

reginaPhalange said:


> I agree, the York Tote is not only my favourite TB bag but also one of my favourite tote styles across all contemporary brands (the other is the KS Harmony since it has a zip-top and thicker handles). There are very few Yorks left so I had one put on hold, I'll need to go pick it up this week.
> 
> Hmm, I got the impression from my SM that there'd be something this month, I'll see if I'm able to get any additional intel!
> 
> My actual SA is on mat leave but I'll ask the SM this week, it'll probably be a tiered sale like previous seasons.


Yes she alluded to a tiered sale but if anyone knows anything def, please post.  I too have my eye on a work tote possibly and that red Sm Parker!


----------



## shutz

Anybody here got a new amanda hobo from the outlet? Is there a difference with the older ones? Like the pockets and zipper pulls?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Update on the sale - my SM and I were texting yesterday evening since I wanted to try on a few pieces as well as a couple bags, so we were trying to find a day that she'd be there so I could go in and do so. She also said there's supposed to be an F&F around Easter weekend, so I'd suggest being on the lookout.


----------



## gatorpooh

I stopped by the boutique in Orlando today and was told that the tiered sale starts on April 14, but they will begin the pre-sale on April 10. I think my SA said $300 = 20% off, $500 = 25% off, and $700 (or $750) = 30% off.


----------



## lettuceshop

gatorpooh said:


> I stopped by the boutique in Orlando today and was told that the tiered sale starts on April 14, but they will begin the pre-sale on April 10. I think my SA said $300 = 20% off, $500 = 25% off, and $700 (or $750) = 30% off.


Wow that's a high starting point, $300 for 20% off.  I'm glad the skirt I wanted just went on sale on the web site for 30% off, otherwise I would have had to spend 700 to get that discount. I'm still waiting for the store I shop at to get back to me


----------



## ChicagoShopper

gatorpooh said:


> I stopped by the boutique in Orlando today and was told that the tiered sale starts on April 14, but they will begin the pre-sale on April 10. I think my SA said $300 = 20% off, $500 = 25% off, and $700 (or $750) = 30% off.


I am *not *impressed. A minimum spend of $300 is required for 20% off? Really? I may just sit this one out in *protest*. Every other major retailer has F&F discounts at 25% or 30% off and that's the best TB can do? Perhaps their sales are really doing well and they don't need to offer promotions. I only want a pair of earrings for $175 and possibly a necklace; however, the two combined won't equal $500, which is a stingy 25% off. #fail


----------



## gatorpooh

lettuceshop said:


> Wow that's a high starting point, $300 for 20% off.  I'm glad the skirt I wanted just went on sale on the web site for 30% off, otherwise I would have had to spend 700 to get that discount. I'm still waiting for the store I shop at to get back to me





ChicagoShopper said:


> I am *not *impressed. A minimum spend of $300 is required for 20% off? Really? I may just sit this one out in *protest*. Every other major retailer has F&F discounts at 25% or 30% off and that's the best TB can do? Perhaps their sales are really doing well and they don't need to offer promotions. I only want a pair of earrings for $175 and possibly a necklace; however, the two combined won't equal $500, which is a stingy 25% off. #fail



I'm pretty sure that's what she said, but I could be wrong. I thought the starting point for 20% was pretty high though.


----------



## reginaPhalange

I think the starting point for 20% might be $250 (that's normal what it is for tiered sales at TB) but if they've lowered the threshold for the 30% off to $700 than perhaps it might make sense. In any case, I'm rather bag content and actually have 3 more bags I plan to get rid of, at which point I'll be happy with my current collection!


----------



## lettuceshop

Private pre sale starts Friday for clients, general public sale starts the following Thursday 20 April - Mon 24.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Received an email yesterday morning it stated the following: Pre-sale is 04/14/17 to 04/19/17 followed by the public sale from 04/20/17 to 04/24/17. The promotion is a tiered shopping event, with certain exclusions. The tiers are as follows: Spend $300, receive 20% off your purchase; Spend $500, receive 25% off your purchase; Spend $750, receive 30% off your purchase.


----------



## Linds31289

York owners.... How do you organize your large york tote? I just purchased one and it is way larger then I expected. I feel like the middle compartment is a waste of space : (
I won't be getting rid of it but was just wondering if anyone had any ideas on how they organize their bag?


----------



## Linds31289

Hey guys! I have a gorgeous TB York Tote that I am in love with. I just got her a few weeks ago in light oak. But.... I am wanting to add something for color? I'm not a fan of charms... I am thinking about a bag scarf or hair scarf? Does TB make those items? I can't seem to find any. I'd like to keep it TB brand is possible. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## shutz

What do u guys think of the pearce sandal?


----------



## shutz

Linds31289 said:


> Hey guys! I have a gorgeous TB York Tote that I am in love with. I just got her a few weeks ago in light oak. But.... I am wanting to add something for color? I'm not a fan of charms... I am thinking about a bag scarf or hair scarf? Does TB make those items? I can't seem to find any. I'd like to keep it TB brand is possible. Any ideas? Thank you!



Check nordstrom. They have tory burch scarves that you can try to accentuate on your bag [emoji4]


----------



## shutz

They also have a twill scarf


----------



## Linds31289

shutz said:


> They also have a twill scarf
> View attachment 3737475


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Linds31289

I just ordered the Kira wallet in the neon pink.. ON SALE! Extra 30% OFF! I thought it would be the perfect summer wallet to go with my new LV Speedy B! I feel that it needed a POP of color! Anyone else feel this way or mix LV and TB?


----------



## lurkernomore

Linds31289 said:


> I just ordered the Kira wallet in the neon pink.. ON SALE! Extra 30% OFF! I thought it would be the perfect summer wallet to go with my new LV Speedy B! I feel that it needed a POP of color! Anyone else feel this way or mix LV and TB?


Congrats - I have been waiting for the extra 30% off - I got the rattan clutch and a crossbody wallet - I just had knee surgery so I need something light and fun to carry my stuff around. I have shoprunner, so my goodies should be delivered on Monday!


----------



## jxwilliams

Hey all!  I'm new to TB but found a bag on the website I really want to order.  How often do they have sales?  Do people pay full price for TB bags (or is TB like coach which always  seems to go on sale)?  Thank you!


----------



## Linds31289

jxwilliams said:


> Hey all!  I'm new to TB but found a bag on the website I really want to order.  How often do they have sales?  Do people pay full price for TB bags (or is TB like coach which always  seems to go on sale)?  Thank you!


TB has a good sale a few times a year. They actually had the 30% off sale items the other day. You might check and see if it's still going on! Usually their popular bags won't go on sale too much. Try Nordstrom or the big department stores!! They have better sales. And if you can get to an outlet I recommend that!


----------



## jxwilliams

Linds31289 said:


> TB has a good sale a few times a year. They actually had the 30% off sale items the other day. You might check and see if it's still going on! Usually their popular bags won't go on sale too much. Try Nordstrom or the big department stores!! They have better sales. And if you can get to an outlet I recommend that!



Thank you so much for your response!  The bag I'm eyeing appears to be new and I can only find it at tory burch online and at Neiman Marcus--they have 15% off with email signup so I may try for that is no sales pop up soon.


----------



## Linds31289

jxwilliams said:


> Thank you so much for your response!  The bag I'm eyeing appears to be new and I can only find it at tory burch online and at Neiman Marcus--they have 15% off with email signup so I may try for that is no sales pop up soon.


Your welcome!!! Usually around black Friday they have a really good sale.


----------



## Dly_e

Hi guys! 
I'm not sure if I am in the right thread. ☺️
I just want to ask if this can still be re stored? 

Thank you!


----------



## Linds31289

Dly_e said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm not sure if I am in the right thread. ☺️
> I just want to ask if this can still be re stored?
> 
> Thank you!


Ive never heard of TB restoring anything.... maybe you can get some bag scarves and roll them around the handles?


----------



## Dly_e

Linds31289 said:


> Ive never heard of TB restoring anything.... maybe you can get some bag scarves and roll them around the handles?



Thank you!


----------



## Dly_e

Hi there!

Me again. 
Would you know if there's a color of chestnut/gold for Serena 2 flats? 

Thank you!


----------



## Akatareeves

Hello all... i wanna ask about gigi pump size and reva ballet... i am 6 reva ballet. I want to buy gigi pump from online.. is it the same size to reva or i have to upsize it? Because this is the first time i buy gigi pump and never try it on the store because it too far away from my house


----------



## JLY.RDH

Ok new to this site. I've been obsessing over a TB crossbody for a while now: Thea chain crossbody in the gold has stolen my heart but I can't find it for sale anywhere   anyone know a reputable site that might have it?!?


----------



## realtor2007

I talked with Tory Burch Live Chat today, and the representative said there is rumor they are going to re-release the Robinson Double Zip Tote!  She said it would be revamped somehow.  Does anyone have any further information on this?  I am looking for one, specifically style number 50009822 in black with ivory interior.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

My Farah suede tote in dark tiramisu arrived yesterday from Saks (used $100/$400 plus *b*t*s cash back) and it is fabulous.  It was packed so nicely and I can't wait til it is fall and I can use it.  I just feel odd carrying suede when it is 90+ degrees outside....


----------



## harlem_cutie

I haven't bought a Tory bag since I bought a Parker tote. I was online and saw the McGraw tote and I am in love. Has anyone seen it IRL?


----------



## shutz

harlem_cutie said:


> I haven't bought a Tory bag since I bought a Parker tote. I was online and saw the McGraw tote and I am in love. Has anyone seen it IRL?



Yup! I fell inlove when i first saw it in the store. The SA also said that the inside is spill proof.


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> I haven't bought a Tory bag since I bought a Parker tote. I was online and saw the McGraw tote and I am in love. Has anyone seen it IRL?


Haven't seen this......nice


----------



## Indiana

I'm brand new to TB and I'm looking at a City Hobo on one of the resellers sites.. could someone please advise me if it's a nice style?  I'm after a user-friendly, medium-sized, no-need-to-baby hobo.. thanks so much for any input!


----------



## ayaaang

Is this normal for saffiano leather? I just bought my first pre-owned Tory Burch bag, and the seller claimed there were no signs of wear. However, when I received it, the shoulder strap was very much folded up inside and had these marks on the outer side of the strap.


----------



## harlem_cutie

ayaaang said:


> Is this normal for saffiano leather? I just bought my first pre-owned Tory Burch bag, and the seller claimed there were no signs of wear. However, when I received it, the shoulder strap was very much folded up inside and had these marks on the outer side of the strap.



This looks like wear and tear to me. Seller probably had the strap coiled tightly. Saffiano will wrinkle under pressure.


----------



## ayaaang

harlem_cutie said:


> This looks like wear and tear to me. Seller probably had the strap coiled tightly. Saffiano will wrinkle under pressure.


Ah okay. Thanks for your input! The rest of the bag is like new, so I wasn't sure what to think of the strap being in this condition. Are there any remedies to this?


----------



## harlem_cutie

ayaaang said:


> Ah okay. Thanks for your input! The rest of the bag is like new, so I wasn't sure what to think of the strap being in this condition. Are there any remedies to this?


Try laying a heavy object like a book on it. That might work. If you plan on wearing the strap then wrinkles are inevitable so don't worry about it too much. This is common for saffiano.


----------



## ayaaang

harlem_cutie said:


> Try laying a heavy object like a book on it. That might work. If you plan on wearing the strap then wrinkles are inevitable so don't worry about it too much. This is for common for saffiano.


Good point. I will try that out! Thanks again.


----------



## Judiet123

indi3r4 said:


> wwooooow, just noticed the tory burch subforum.. and shiny new chat thread


Can somebody tell me if all Tory Burch bags have her insignia on the outside of the bag. I was looking at one on eBay and it is beautiful but I didn't see her medallion. Inside it showed a small one  and there were also some numbers in handwriting in ink. I am new to this but just think somethings not right.  Thank-you


----------



## cjy

ALPurseFanatic said:


> My Farah suede tote in dark tiramisu arrived yesterday from Saks (used $100/$400 plus *b*t*s cash back) and it is fabulous.  It was packed so nicely and I can't wait til it is fall and I can use it.  I just feel odd carrying suede when it is 90+ degrees outside....
> 
> I have been looking at this. Love it


----------



## Knittinviola

harlem_cutie said:


> I haven't bought a Tory bag since I bought a Parker tote. I was online and saw the McGraw tote and I am in love. Has anyone seen it IRL?


I'm trying to decide what color I want to get, black, boxwood or silver maple. Anyone have a thought on this?  I don't have a black tote but I also like the other colors. What to pick?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Knittinviola said:


> I'm trying to decide what color I want to get, black, boxwood or silver maple. Anyone have a thought on this?  I don't have a black tote but I also like the other colors. What to pick?


You just missed the sale. Boxwood was 30% off. I prefer the Silver Maple with Malachite interior. The contrast btw the green and taupe is very pretty. I don't buy black bags so I'm biased in this regard. Choose what you will get the most use out of. Boxwood and Silver Maple are great neutrals. Boxwood is a very dark green with brown undertones. It almost looks black.


----------



## Knittinviola

harlem_cutie said:


> You just missed the sale. Boxwood was 30% off. I prefer the Silver Maple with Malachite interior. The contrast btw the green and taupe is very pretty. I don't buy black bags so I'm biased in this regard. Choose what you will get the most use out of. Boxwood and Silver Maple are great neutrals. Boxwood is a very dark green with brown undertones. It almost looks black.


Yeah I realized Monday that the sale was over and I was too late. Oh well. I wish I had a store close to go look at them but I'm in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Selyn

I have a coupon for $50 off $100. Its my birthday code if anyone wants it let me know. It has exclusion just so you guys know.


----------



## terithegreat

Selyn said:


> I have a coupon for $50 off $100. Its my birthday code if anyone wants it let me know. It has exclusion just so you guys know.


I’d love to take it if it’s still available!


----------



## hba123

Hi.  I have not shopped TB in awhile.  Have Reva flats been discontinued?  TIA


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

hba123 said:


> Hi.  I have not shopped TB in awhile.  Have Reva flats been discontinued?  TIA



yes.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Did anyone else get an email from Tory Burch last week letting you know that you were going to be getting special information on sales/promotions/new products via email?  And early access to their sales?  And a special surprise on the way?  

I am HOPING this is like putting me in the sales book in the stores -- since I mostly shop online even though I have 2 boutiques close to my office...


----------



## ChicagoShopper

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Did anyone else get an email from Tory Burch last week letting you know that you were going to be getting special information on sales/promotions/new products via email?  And early access to their sales?  And a special surprise on the way?
> 
> I am HOPING this is like putting me in the sales book in the stores -- since I mostly shop online even though I have 2 boutiques close to my office...


Yes, I received the same email. It also referenced store events, which I didn't know they had? I'm hoping this rolls out for the Black Friday sales.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

And I got a $50 gift certificate via email this afternoon...


----------



## ChicagoShopper

I received a gift card for $100 in the mail for purchases online or in store.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Anyone else?  I went back and looked and last year I got $50. I feel like I got more in prior years but honestly I spread my TB shopping across Nordstrom, Saks, Neiman Marcus and Tory Burch stores.  And I typically only buy when something is on sale or via a promo.    Now to figure out what I am getting...


----------



## Harper2719

I got a $200 gift card and a Lettuce Ware Pitcher.  Last year I just got a $200 gift card.  I do most of my shopping in the boutique and some online.  I didn’t think I spent enough for the extra gift..... don’t know what the criteria is though. It was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## ChicagoShopper

Harper2719 said:


> I got a $200 gift card and a Lettuce Ware Pitcher.  Last year I just got a $200 gift card.  I do most of my shopping in the boutique and some online.  I didn’t think I spent enough for the extra gift..... don’t know what the criteria is though. It was a pleasant surprise.


I love that pitcher!


----------



## JennMSU

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Anyone else?  I went back and looked and last year I got $50. I feel like I got more in prior years but honestly I spread my TB shopping across Nordstrom, Saks, Neiman Marcus and Tory Burch stores.  And I typically only buy when something is on sale or via a promo.    Now to figure out what I am getting...



Not yet! I have received them in the past, usually like $50 per. Now I’m frantically checking my email! I did quite a bit of shopping there this year. It was a good year for shoes!


----------



## harlem_cutie

I received a $50 code via email on 11/13. This was a surprise as the only thing I purchased all year was a Parker Tote for $200. I just used it to buy a McGraw Tote.


----------



## Louiebarney

harlem_cutie said:


> I received a $50 code via email on 11/13. This was a surprise as the only thing I purchased all year was a Parker Tote for $200. I just used it to buy a McGraw Tote.


----------



## Louiebarney

I only got a $30 coupon in the mail, but I didn’t spend anything this year at Tory Burch. I bought two TB bags at Nordstrom’s instead.


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Did anyone else get an email from Tory Burch last week letting you know that you were going to be getting special information on sales/promotions/new products via email?  And early access to their sales?  And a special surprise on the way?
> 
> I am HOPING this is like putting me in the sales book in the stores -- since I mostly shop online even though I have 2 boutiques close to my office...


Yes I got that lovely email too....I used to be in the client book at the stores until the SA I used, left to have a baby. I sent an email to the manager and asked her to set me up with a new SA and she never did..oh well. I know that the presale is on right now so I thought for sure I’d get notice of early access. I called the the dedicated concierge numbers ask about the sale, it was a recording saying to call back Mon-Fri 9am - 5.....hmmm it was! So far I’m not impressed with their Token of appreciation.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> View attachment 3884078
> View attachment 3884079
> 
> 
> Yes I got that lovely email too....I used to be in the client book at the stores until the SA I used, left to have a baby. I sent an email to the manager and asked her to set me up with a new SA and she never did..oh well. I know that the presale is on right now so I thought for sure I’d get notice of early access. I called the the dedicated concierge numbers ask about the sale, it was a recording saying to call back Mon-Fri 9am - 5.....hmmm it was! So far I’m not impressed with their Token of appreciation.



UGH!  That isn't really a dedicate concierge now is it?

And I have to laugh as I read this twice before I figured out it was your SA that had the baby -- cause I was like you haven't looked pregnant in any picture and you haven't mentioned it... LOL   Crazy Monday!    Shouldn't the sale come open to us today or tomorrow -- ie general public?


----------



## lettuceshop

Lol ha ha ha that would be a shocker...I’m 54...no thanks.
Yes it’s open to the public tomorrow.


----------



## lettuceshop

So what is everyone getting tomorrow?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> So what is everyone getting tomorrow?


Sofia bootie (i love TB booties almost as much as I love my Millers!) and ombre tassel crossbody in red


----------



## lettuceshop

I just finished my order and last minute I changed from the Black studded Sawyer to the brown suede. I have far too many black bags.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Nice haul!  I also went with a red bag instead of my usual black! Love that studded Sawyer.  I having been carrying my suede Farah tote all fall and love the quality of the suede on the TB bags.


----------



## lettuceshop

Amazingly my Tory order showed up today, had to peek at the Sawyer bag (it’s for Christmas) irs gorgeous and I couldn’t be happier with my decision, really la king on brown bags. It’s actually larger than I thought. The pink wallet I ordered for my daughter is way brighter than I thought, more like neon, but I think she’ll like it. I love the boots I got, but I think I’m going to return the dress and top, dress is snug and top is blah.


----------



## March786

To any of the uk ladies, Tory Burch at the Bicester Village has an additional 40%off


----------



## Natasha210

Hi ladies I ordered from Tory Burch online. I still havent received any shipping information?? I ordered on Nov 22 and I look at my ups status and it says on hold? It is getting shipped to Australia. Getting worried it may not arrive before Xmas and funds have been taken out!! Has any experienced long delays in shipment info?


----------



## harlem_cutie

Natasha210 said:


> Hi ladies I ordered from Tory Burch online. I still havent received any shipping information?? I ordered on Nov 22 and I look at my ups status and it says on hold? It is getting shipped to Australia. Getting worried it may not arrive before Xmas and funds have been taken out!! Has any experienced long delays in shipment info?



call or email CS. My order was showing as backordered and when I called they told me they were going to try to get it from a store. I'm hoping they ship today. Your "hold" status indicates they need to speak with you probably to confirm shipping address. Good luck!


----------



## March786

Tory Burch uk sale has started online today


----------



## StylishMD

Harper2719 said:


> I got a $200 gift card and a Lettuce Ware Pitcher.  Last year I just got a $200 gift card.  I do most of my shopping in the boutique and some online.  I didn’t think I spent enough for the extra gift..... don’t know what the criteria is though. It was a pleasant surprise.


I got the same too. Love the pitcher!


----------



## lettuceshop

StylishMD said:


> I got the same too. Love the pitcher!


Me too


----------



## Pokahantos

I got one last year, but  not this time


----------



## Buyorbyebags

I also got the email saying that i will receive special gift for any normal-priced item. Feel really impressed with how Tory Burch keeps the customers in touch and giving us this token of appreciation.



ALPurseFanatic said:


> View attachment 3909302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to Napa for work. I bought this Small Parker Tote on sale. I have to say I absolutely love the durability of this bag and all the organizational pockets inside. I will definitely purchase other colors!


member: 119099"]Did anyone else get an email from Tory Burch last week letting you know that you were going to be getting special information on sales/promotions/new products via email?  And early access to their sales?  And a special surprise on the way? 

I am HOPING this is like putting me in the sales book in the stores -- since I mostly shop online even though I have 2 boutiques close to my office...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Toryhelp

littlerock said:


> Feel free to keep the general chat, and day to day catching up, in this thread!





littlerock said:


> Feel free to keep the general chat, and day to day catching up, in this thread!


does anyone have any suggestions on cleaning TB Nylon bag?


----------



## lettuceshop

Toryhelp said:


> does anyone have any suggestions on cleaning TB Nylon bag?


I dont have experience with a TB nylon bag but I did successfully wash my daughters Kipling backpack which she thought was beyond repair. I found a video on You Tube and followed the directions, I washed it in one of those lingerie bags on a delicate wash and then laid it out flat to dry, it came out perfect. Good luck.


----------



## March786

Hello ladies
Does anyone have the McGraw tote? What are your thoughts/feedback?
Any comments would be appreciated


----------



## ckrist

Toryhelp said:


> does anyone have any suggestions on cleaning TB Nylon bag?


Where do you live? When I still had my nylon bag, I brought it to a cleaning shop. I bring my longchamp le pliage backpack there for cleaning too. Didn't want to ruin them if I try to clean it myself


----------



## ckrist

Hi, is anyone familiar with the half moon small satchel? Thanks


----------



## Adanner24

Hello Tory Lovers!


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

just wondering if there is any other guys on here that love tory burch shoes also and bags besides the couple I have seen


----------



## lettuceshop

manintoryburcheverything said:


> just wondering if there is any other guys on here that love tory burch shoes also and bags besides the couple I have seen


Not that I know of


----------



## ringbinder

Hi - I'm looking for a birthday discount code for March. Can anyone help me out? Thank you!!


----------



## netter

I am new to Tory Burch. I am looking for the Thea crossbody wallet. I think that I am too late to the party because I can't find this wallet anywhere. I will keep looking though.


----------



## harlem_cutie

So for the first time ever I had a comment deleted by a mod in the D&S thread when I was actually referring to a sale bag - the Velvet Fleming. I find this hilarious.  

Did anyone get the Velvet Fleming from the Private Sale? I really like it but doubt I would ever wear it. The print is beautiful though.


----------



## JennMSU

harlem_cutie said:


> So for the first time ever I had a comment deleted by a mod in the D&S thread when I was actually referring to a sale bag - the Velvet Fleming. I find this hilarious.
> 
> Did anyone get the Velvet Fleming from the Private Sale? I really like it but doubt I would ever wear it. The print is beautiful though.


I purchased it this morning! I was thinking the same thing -- will I use it? I think I will because I wear a lot of dark colors and color-wise, it will work with my wardrobe. Seems like a perfect evening bag for me. Also it's a good enough size for going out if I want to have a few more items in my bag that a clutch can't handle. Honestly though, I fell in love with the print when I saw the coat. The coat would be a bit much for me, but I think this is a great way to still have something with the print. Plus I love the sale price for something so unique!


----------



## lovingmybags

harlem_cutie said:


> Did anyone get the Velvet Fleming from the Private Sale? I really like it but doubt I would ever wear it. The print is beautiful though.



I was contemplating the tote version at the previous 30% off sale promotion, but thought better of it; velvet would be too delicate for my needs, and I'd have zero idea how to clean the material afterwards.  Beautiful bag to stare at though!


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

Adanner24 said:


> Hello Tory Lovers!


gorgeous


----------



## lettuceshop

harlem_cutie said:


> So for the first time ever I had a comment deleted by a mod in the D&S thread when I was actually referring to a sale bag - the Velvet Fleming. I find this hilarious.
> 
> Did anyone get the Velvet Fleming from the Private Sale? I really like it but doubt I would ever wear it. The print is beautiful though.


Why would they delete it?


----------



## harlem_cutie

I did a mini review of the new Robinson Tote if anyone is interested. https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32152060


----------



## manintoryburcheverything

Adanner24 said:


> Hello Tory Lovers!


hello beautiful


----------



## amcd123

Hey fellow TB fans! I’m new to TB and need yalls advice. I’m looking for a new purse- I think I’m leaning more towards one with top handle and shoulder strap for the versatility (especially being able to be hands free to chase kiddos if needed). I’m debating between the luggage, bark, dust storm, etc. Is this dust storm a grey beige color? Also, I’m looking on Mercari and Poshmark for new bags and of course I’ll ask on here if they are real or fake. Please help me! I haven’t bought myself a new bag in years (besides a diaper bag)! Ha


----------



## amcd123

amcd123 said:


> Hey fellow TB fans! I’m new to TB and need yalls advice. I’m looking for a new purse- I think I’m leaning more towards one with top handle and shoulder strap for the versatility (especially being able to be hands free to chase kiddos if needed). I’m debating between the luggage, bark, dust storm, etc. Is this dust storm a grey beige color? Also, I’m looking on Mercari and Poshmark for new bags and of course I’ll ask on here if they are real or fake. Please help me! I haven’t bought myself a new bag in years (besides a diaper bag)! Ha


I forgot to add do I go with the pebbled leather or saffino? I also like the tigers eye color.


----------



## lettuceshop

amcd123 said:


> I forgot to add do I go with the pebbled leather or saffino? I also like the tigers eye color.


I think the leather you choose depends on the purpose of the bag, saffiano is very durable and wipes down nicely which you may want with kids. I personally like the softer pebbled leather. I would avoid Poshmark as there are lots of fakes on there, in fact there are fakes everywhere, you need to be very careful. Tory Burch currently has a lot of bags marked down right now and if you haven’t bought from the before you can sign up and get 10% off as a first time buyer. You may also want to open an account and add your birthday details as they send out a coupon for 50 off a 100 in your birthday month. They do a beautiful job with free gift wrapping and customer service is top notch. If you use the Shoprunner service you can get 2 day shipping too. There’s a shopping kickback site which gives you a flat 2.5% kick back when you creat an account with them, they won’t let us put the name up here, @bates, the first letter is the one after D. Nordstrom, Saks and Neiman offer lots of discounts on TB too, sign up for emails from thedoubletakegirls, the follow all the TB sales and post the info very quickly. Good luck and happy shopping.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> sign up for emails from thedoubletakegirls, the follow all the TB sales and post the info very quickly.



WOW - I had never seen their blog before.  Looks like they are on top of all things Tory sales!    So pretty and more "mature" looks (without frumpiness) than a lot of bloggers have...  thanks for the tip.


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> WOW - I had never seen their blog before.  Looks like they are on top of all things Tory sales!    So pretty and more "mature" looks (without frumpiness) than a lot of bloggers have...  thanks for the tip.


A couple of other bloggers I like, not necessarily for TB stuff, these are all on instagram jaimeshrayber and deeannwheredidyougetthat. Is there anyone you like on instagram?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I am insta-ignorant LOL    I follow Dallas Wardrobe's blog as well as 2 Peas in a Prada. They trend a lot younger than I need to wear so its mostly just following trends and not actual things I would want to buy LOL

These are great!!!


----------



## KoalaXJ

So I ordered two Kira shoulder bags days ago. One is the medium size in color Sand, the other is the mini size in color poppy red. I ordered both to see which one I would like better but it’s been two days and I CANNOT make up my mind!!! Help guys!


----------



## lettuceshop

Jessihsia said:


> So I ordered two Kira shoulder bags days ago. One is the medium size in color Sand, the other is the mini size in color poppy red. I ordered both to see which one I would like better but it’s been two days and I CANNOT make up my mind!!! Help guys!


Tough decision...I’m always attracted to the brighter colors but then from experience I know I just won’t use them, so I guess the Sand would win if I had one choice.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Jessihsia said:


> So I ordered two Kira shoulder bags days ago. One is the medium size in color Sand, the other is the mini size in color poppy red. I ordered both to see which one I would like better but it’s been two days and I CANNOT make up my mind!!! Help guys!


I also got a bag out of the sale! I like the medium size in Sand! It just seems like one could get more use out of it. You could wear it for professional and fun situations--the smaller one seems harder to use because it is mini and so bright, even though the chunky navy (?) chain is nice.


----------



## donutsprinkles

I got the GEMINI LINK SNAKE LARGE CHAIN SHOULDER BAG (it fits my "pink bag" wishlist for 2018), and it's super cute. However, I am not sure if I can handle how carefully I'll need to treat this bag. It's essentially a bag I want to use in the Spring and Summer, but the scales are sooo thin. I did a test "backward grain" swipe with my finger tips and got nervous. I tried to find out if it'd be better with some exotic conditioner, but I don't want to ruin it.
What would you all do?


----------



## KoalaXJ

donutsprinkles said:


> I got the GEMINI LINK SNAKE LARGE CHAIN SHOULDER BAG (it fits my "pink bag" wishlist for 2018), and it's super cute. However, I am not sure if I can handle how carefully I'll need to treat this bag. It's essentially a bag I want to use in the Spring and Summer, but the scales are sooo thin. I did a test "backward grain" swipe with my finger tips and got nervous. I tried to find out if it'd be better with some exotic conditioner, but I don't want to ruin it.
> What would you all do?


So pretty!!!!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Just so you guys know there is an extra 25% off the current sales coming in the next 10 days. Keep your receipts so you can get a price adjustment.


----------



## KoalaXJ

lettuceshop said:


> Just so you guys know there is an extra 25% off the current sales coming in the next 10 days. Keep your receipts so you can get a price adjustment.


For real???????!!!!!!!!! I’m keeping all my bags then haha


----------



## lettuceshop

Jessihsia said:


> For real???????!!!!!!!!! I’m keeping all my bags then haha


Yes my SA called me the other day asking if there was anything I wanted. I pay the sales price right now and then he will price adjustmonce the extra 25% kicks in


----------



## KoalaXJ

lettuceshop said:


> Yes my SA called me the other day asking if there was anything I wanted. I pay the sales price right now and then he will price adjustmonce the extra 25% kicks in


That is awesome! I think I might be out of the 14 days time frame tho..... is it in store only or it will be the same online and in store? I wonder if I should return all my bags and re order them.......


----------



## lettuceshop

Jessihsia said:


> That is awesome! I think I might be out of the 14 days time frame tho..... is it in store only or it will be the same online and in store? I wonder if I should return all my bags and re order them.......


Call the 1-800 number and put it to them hypothetically, ask them what the time range is for a price adjustment.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Check to see if your credit card, if you used one, has price protection. Most of the price protection plans can get you at least $250 back, sometimes more of it's a good plan.
According to the TB website, adjustments can be made within 10 days from the shipment date. So if your bag shipped 6/1, 6/11 is your last date for an adjustment.


----------



## lettuceshop

Sale starts Thursday, Extra 25% off current sale items.


----------



## KoalaXJ

Guys I can’t  get over how cuteness this mini bag is!! I I’m thinK I’m keeping her. It’s sold out online too....


----------



## lovingmybags

lettuceshop said:


> Yes my SA called me the other day asking if there was anything I wanted. I pay the sales price right now and then he will price adjustmonce the extra 25% kicks in



Thanks for this info!  Can we adjust the in-store purchases by calling customer service?


----------



## happykid

Helloo, can someone tell me if it possible for Tory Burch brand to change their hardware?
I'm interested in Tory Burch Fleming Convertible Black, Medium but i heard there are 2 types of Fleming Convertible, the difference only with the hardware. The older version is with the yellowish gold chain and the newer version the chain look more golden.
Thank you.


----------



## lettuceshop

lovingmybags said:


> Thanks for this info!  Can we adjust the in-store purchases by calling customer service?


Yes I would imagine so, the sale starts Thursday so wait for the message from TB then call customer service and ask for a price adjustment.


----------



## lovingmybags

lettuceshop said:


> Yes I would imagine so, the sale starts Thursday so wait for the message from TB then call customer service and ask for a price adjustment.



Thank you!  Will do; this is so exciting!!    Maybe the adjustment mean more funds for more purchases...lol


----------



## KoalaXJ

Hey guys! So I just called TB and got my 25% price adjustment from the sales!! I was expecting waiting on the phone for 20 minuets but the whole phone call lasted 3 minuets! Great service. And thank you @lettuceshop for the tip!


----------



## lettuceshop

Jessihsia said:


> Hey guys! So I just called TB and got my 25% price adjustment from the sales!! I was expecting waiting on the phone for 20 minuets but the whole phone call lasted 3 minuets! Great service. And thank you @lettuceshop for the tip!


Yay! happy to help!


----------



## lovingmybags

lettuceshop said:


> Yes I would imagine so, the sale starts Thursday so wait for the message from TB then call customer service and ask for a price adjustment.



I just called customer service and got a price adjustment on the online order!  Thank you for the heads up .  I asked about the store order I placed, and they said if it's not online they can't help.  Tried calling the boutique, and was told I need to go in personally so they can scan the receipt.  I would, except I live 2 1/2 hours away by car!  They told me to leave my info and they'll call back, but doesn't sound hopeful right now.  

Lesson learned: always place the order through their website!  In fact, I did buy online originally, until they cancelled it two days later.  Then when I purchased in the store, the item popped back online a day after!  So frustrating!


----------



## lettuceshop

lovingmybags said:


> I just called customer service and got a price adjustment on the online order!  Thank you for the heads up .  I asked about the store order I placed, and they said if it's not online they can't help.  Tried calling the boutique, and was told I need to go in personally so they can scan the receipt.  I would, except I live 2 1/2 hours away by car!  They told me to leave my info and they'll call back, but doesn't sound hopeful right now.
> 
> Lesson learned: always place the order through their website!  In fact, I did buy online originally, until they cancelled it two days later.  Then when I purchased in the store, the item popped back online a day after!  So frustrating!


Don’t take that for an answer. My SA sent me a consignment order over a week ago with the assurance that once the sale started they would price adjust, which they did. So I KNOW they can fix it for you. Call and talk to a manager!


----------



## lovingmybags

lettuceshop said:


> Don’t take that for an answer. My SA sent me a consignment order over a week ago with the assurance that once the sale started they would price adjust, which they did. So I KNOW they can fix it for you. Call and talk to a manager!



Thank you!  I'll try the other store the charge-send was sent from!  It's frustrating not to know a SA in the new city though; when I tried to phone order from the other boutique directly, they said the billing address has to match the shipping.  And apparently they can be different online; it seems every store has its random policies that doesn't seem to make sense!  Why would a customer buy from the store now, if it's so much easier to go through the website.  

Back in the old town, my SA at Coach let me price adjust orders through the phone all the time, and same thing; it appears some in the forum are told they need to go in the store to do it.  Boo!


----------



## lettuceshop

lovingmybags said:


> Thank you!  I'll try the other store the charge-send was sent from!  It's frustrating not to know a SA in the new city though; when I tried to phone order from the other boutique directly, they said the billing address has to match the shipping.  And apparently they can be different online; it seems every store has its random policies that doesn't seem to make sense!  Why would a customer buy from the store now, if it's so much easier to go through the website.
> 
> Back in the old town, my SA at Coach let me price adjust orders through the phone all the time, and same thing; it appears some in the forum are told they need to go in the store to do it.  Boo!


Private message me


----------



## harlem_cutie

Just a note about TB price adjustments for in store purchases. The policies vary widely. The NYC Madison location will only do it on full price items. Annoying. The Hackensack, NJ location will do it within 14 days of purchase but you must come in store as they essentially process it as a return & rebuy. They have the nicest salespeople ever there! I bought a bunch of stuff when it all went on sale and had price adjustments processed yesterday which saved me something like $300+. Happy shopping all!


----------



## lettuceshop

Their policies are all over the place on price adjustments.


----------



## harlem_cutie

lettuceshop said:


> Their policies are all over the place on price adjustments.


I know. I literally just found this out the hard way. Everything I bought on sale was further marked down. I'm lucky I had the receipt handy or I couldn't have gotten any further discounts. The staff at NYC Madison needs work. I guess that's why they are always empty.


----------



## lovingmybags

harlem_cutie said:


> Just a note about TB price adjustments for in store purchases. The policies vary widely. The NYC Madison location will only do it on full price items. Annoying. The Hackensack, NJ location will do it within 14 days of purchase but you must come in store as they essentially process it as a return & rebuy. They have the nicest salespeople ever there! I bought a bunch of stuff when it all went on sale and had price adjustments processed yesterday which saved me something like $300+. Happy shopping all!



Ditto on Madison!  Called for a PA and was told they only honor them on full price purchases.  Ross Park Mall in Pittsburgh, PA said I have to bring the item in, before I told them I live 2 1/2 hours away from the store.  After a lovely pF'er for recommended her SA to me, now I haven't looked back!


----------



## faintlymacabre

I'm a bit of a newbie to the Tory world.  Does anyone know if a "core" bag like the Robinson Double Zip ever gets discounted, or should I just buy it full price?  I'm looking at a fairly classic colour (black or cardamom).


----------



## lettuceshop

faintlymacabre said:


> I'm a bit of a newbie to the Tory world.  Does anyone know if a "core" bag like the Robinson Double Zip ever gets discounted, or should I just buy it full price?  I'm looking at a fairly classic colour (black or cardamom).


----------



## lettuceshop

I have a code for $50 off $250 and to be honest I’m not sure it would work on this but I’d be happy to let you try it. There are stacked sales throughout the year but the maximum discount you are going to be there is 30%. Let me know if you want the code.


----------



## faintlymacabre

lettuceshop said:


> I have a code for $50 off $250 and to be honest I’m not sure it would work on this but I’d be happy to let you try it. There are stacked sales throughout the year but the maximum discount you are going to be there is 30%. Let me know if you want the code.



Thanks for the offer!  I'd rather make the purchase in-store, however, as the website is based in the US and I'd get dinged for duties when the bag ships into Canada, which would probably be more than the $50 coupon!  

Do you know how often the stacked sales come along?  I know that for the most recent summer sale, only certain items (seasonal colours, specific bags) were included.  (Even then, the website indicated that certain things could only ship within the USA when I tried to check out!)  Are there sometimes sales that apply to everything, that would also be active in stores?

Thanks for answering my newbie questions!  LOL


----------



## harlem_cutie

faintlymacabre said:


> I'm a bit of a newbie to the Tory world.  Does anyone know if a "core" bag like the Robinson Double Zip ever gets discounted, or should I just buy it full price?  I'm looking at a fairly classic colour (black or cardamom).




The trend seems to be to withhold discounts on new lines so the Robinson would go on sale during one of the tiered events (30% off $700 or more purchase) as @lettuceshop stated. Tiered events are at least 3x year but may even be 4x. I think the next one is in September or October. Not sure this helps but I usually have much better luck getting 30% off TB at Bloomingdales or Saks.


----------



## faintlymacabre

harlem_cutie said:


> The trend seems to be to withhold discounts on new lines so the Robinson would go on sale during one of the tiered events (30% off $700 or more purchase) as @lettuceshop stated. Tiered events are at least 3x year but may even be 4x. I think the next one is in September or October. Not sure this helps but I usually have much better luck getting 30% off TB at Bloomingdales or Saks.



This is great to know, thank you!  I'm ok waiting a couple months for the sale, for sure.  We also just got a Saks store so that is another avenue I can check out.  Thanks again!


----------



## Noneeta

Hi TB lovers. I saw a skirt which I think must be from last season or so - and wonder if you where would be the best site to look for it. I found one in shopbob but the only size left is a 2 which is way too tiny for me. It’s the Kaya Beaded Skirt. 
Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## lettuceshop

Noneeta said:


> Hi TB lovers. I saw a skirt which I think must be from last season or so - and wonder if you where would be the best site to look for it. I found one in shopbob but the only size left is a 2 which is way too tiny for me. It’s the Kaya Beaded Skirt.
> Thanks in advance for any information!


Try looking on places like The Real Real and EBay.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I saw this bag at Nordstrom on Saturday and couldn't quit thinking about it.  NM has their gift card thing going and I can always use a NM gift card (doubled with an apparel purchase - good old Hanky Panky...) and with e*bates another 10% cash back - I had to go for it.  I love the silver on the bag too.  The distressed leather has a great sheen to it and was big enough without being gigantic...  Should have it by end of week at the latest.  I live about 2 miles from the NM distribution center LOL plus shop runner...


----------



## nygal50

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I saw this bag at Nordstrom on Saturday and couldn't quit thinking about it.  NM has their gift card thing going and I can always use a NM gift card (doubled with an apparel purchase - good old Hanky Panky...) and with e*bates another 10% cash back - I had to go for it.  I love the silver on the bag too.  The distressed leather has a great sheen to it and was big enough without being gigantic...  Should have it by end of week at the latest.  I live about 2 miles from the NM distribution center LOL plus shop runner...


I saw this bag at Nordstrom as well.  I went to the TB boutique and saw the other two bags from the same collection and the matching wallet.  I love this collection!!!  I am considering buy the smaller flap bag and matching wallet.  The distressed leather is gorgeous and she normally only does gold hardware so the silver is a welcomed update to her collection this fall.


----------



## nygal50

nygal50 said:


> I saw this bag at Nordstrom as well.  I went to the TB boutique and saw the other two bags from the same collection and the matching wallet.  I love this collection!!!  I am considering buy the smaller flap bag and matching wallet.  The distressed leather is gorgeous and she normally only does gold hardware so the silver is a welcomed update to her collection this fall.





ALPurseFanatic said:


> I saw this bag at Nordstrom on Saturday and couldn't quit thinking about it.  NM has their gift card thing going and I can always use a NM gift card (doubled with an apparel purchase - good old Hanky Panky...) and with e*bates another 10% cash back - I had to go for it.  I love the silver on the bag too.  The distressed leather has a great sheen to it and was big enough without being gigantic...  Should have it by end of week at the latest.  I live about 2 miles from the NM distribution center LOL plus shop runner...


Just curious...what is your "go to" bag for everyday use and what other bags do you own?


----------



## lettuceshop

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I saw this bag at Nordstrom on Saturday and couldn't quit thinking about it.  NM has their gift card thing going and I can always use a NM gift card (doubled with an apparel purchase - good old Hanky Panky...) and with e*bates another 10% cash back - I had to go for it.  I love the silver on the bag too.  The distressed leather has a great sheen to it and was big enough without being gigantic...  Should have it by end of week at the latest.  I live about 2 miles from the NM distribution center LOL plus shop runner...


Beautiful..good choice! My TB store had a refurb and I’m invited to the grand opening this Thursday, it’s a much bigger store so I’m sure they’ll have a lot of good stuff to drool over.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

nygal50 said:


> Just curious...what is your "go to" bag for everyday use and what other bags do you own?


From early May to Labor Day - I carried a Brahmin Thelma in Coconut.  I have this same bag in black, dark red, a patterned light brown/dark brown color too.  It is the perfect size for me and I have loved Brahmins since the mid 90s.   I used small Tory Burch bags for evenings - like the TB McGraw Flat Wallet (ivory) or TB Robinson zip top wallet/crossbody.

I am carrying a TB Taylor triple compartment tote from last season in black today.  I used the caramel colored TB Farah in suede a few days last week.  
Others: 

Cleo Leopard Calf Hair  Fold Over  Clutch -- from last private sale - to die for -- I LOVE IT for a small going out bag
Woven Robinson tote in black
Robinson that is off white with pink, gray and blue zig zag patterns on it 
Color block Robinson that is mostly a very light tan color with black sides and some dark red accents around the zipper
Duet TB hobo that is black with ivory piping.
Ombre patent cross body in red suede/patent leather
Black suede block T Grommet Tote bag
2 Frances totes- a colorblock black/white/tan and a gray one
Several logo clutches (Gunmetal, tan, black)
Ella Large tote with the multi color thread T
This is just off the top of my head.  I feel certain there are more. haha


----------



## lettuceshop

My TB store has just been revamped and has moved into a bigger space, they are having a grand opening this week and my daughter and I are attending. I’m looking forward to seeing the new fall stuff and checking out the bags too. Does anyone have a coupon they won’t be using, I’d be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## nygal50

ALPurseFanatic said:


> From early May to Labor Day - I carried a Brahmin Thelma in Coconut.  I have this same bag in black, dark red, a patterned light brown/dark brown color too.  It is the perfect size for me and I have loved Brahmins since the mid 90s.   I used small Tory Burch bags for evenings - like the TB McGraw Flat Wallet (ivory) or TB Robinson zip top wallet/crossbody.
> 
> I am carrying a TB Taylor triple compartment tote from last season in black today.  I used the caramel colored TB Farah in suede a few days last week.
> Others:
> 
> Cleo Leopard Calf Hair  Fold Over  Clutch -- from last private sale - to die for -- I LOVE IT for a small going out bag
> Woven Robinson tote in black
> Robinson that is off white with pink, gray and blue zig zag patterns on it
> Color block Robinson that is mostly a very light tan color with black sides and some dark red accents around the zipper
> Duet TB hobo that is black with ivory piping.
> Ombre patent cross body in red suede/patent leather
> Black suede block T Grommet Tote bag
> 2 Frances totes- a colorblock black/white/tan and a gray one
> Several logo clutches (Gunmetal, tan, black)
> Ella Large tote with the multi color thread T
> This is just off the top of my head.  I feel certain there are more. haha


Nice collection!!!


----------



## Mary Ambrosino

penipoo said:


> Hi gals. Does anyone know where I can find this bag??
> 
> Tory Burch Snake Print Hobo - Any color (accept the cream color).
> I included a pic.
> Thanks!!


I believe I have it.Is this the one?


----------



## Mary Ambrosino

penipoo said:


> Hi gals. Does anyone know where I can find this bag??
> 
> Tory Burch Snake Print Hobo - Any color (accept the cream color).
> I included a pic.
> Thanks!!


I have it if you are still looking.


----------



## Mary Ambrosino

penipoo said:


> Hi gals. Does anyone know where I can find this bag??
> 
> Tory Burch Snake Print Hobo - Any color (accept the cream color).
> I included a pic.
> Thanks!!


Did you get the picture I posted ? I do have thatt bag. I am new to the site so I am not sure how to tell if someone replies or sees my answer.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Mary Ambrosino said:


> I have it if you are still looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201597


you responded to a post from 2012. I think we can assume the poster has moved on.


----------



## vanillalatte13

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this forum and quite new into the TB world as well! Will try to participate more where I can 

I know I need 25 posts for the authenticate thread, so I thought I would post it here as a general question. I've been looking to buy a York tote in the small size and since it's been moved to the outlets I can't find a reputable source to buy it online other than through secondhand websites!! I've also scrolled through the authenticate thread for much longer than I should have looking at everyone's tags! *facepalm*

I'm really sorry if it's been asked many many times already, but I'm wondering if anyone has seen a Made In tag that looks like this?

It comes from a Small York Tote in Light Oak and has Made in the Phillippines and the code of the product, but no production date..is this something to worry about? The seller claims to have purchased it directly from Tory Burch website and not the outlet. Otherwise it seems the hardware and the overall layout/lining look ok.

Thank you for any input!

Edit: Posted more photos in the authenticate thread if anyone wants to take a look!


----------



## Lisa010203

Hello all! During the Nordstrom semi annual sale, they had the Marsden Tote in a large. I told myself I didn’t need another bag, but I can’t stop thinking about it and now it’s completely sold out. The only place I can find it is eBay, and I’m not a huge fan of buying designer off of eBay. Anyway, would anyone have any ideas where I could find one? I’ve looked on the real real and nothing. I’ll keep checking there but thought I’d ask the experts here! Thanks all!!


----------



## pharaohkitten

Hello! I recently purchased a pre-loved Tory Burch bag - it was listed as 'Tory Burch Robinson Middy Satchel
https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-B...zsZe0bap1p3DsAEYtkkNhSxSaBfhs5ihoCiUsQAvD_BwE

(I did not purchase from this link but my bag is the same) Working on getting my post count up so I can get it authenticated - but does this purse style even exist? Googling provides little to no pictures or info.


----------



## muggles

pharaohkitten said:


> Hello! I recently purchased a pre-loved Tory Burch bag - it was listed as 'Tory Burch Robinson Middy Satchel
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Tory-B...zsZe0bap1p3DsAEYtkkNhSxSaBfhs5ihoCiUsQAvD_BwE
> 
> (I did not purchase from this link but my bag is the same) Working on getting my post count up so I can get it authenticated - but does this purse style even exist? Googling provides little to no pictures or info.



I believe it does exist, have seen them on eBay. Google the bag and you’ll see pics!


----------



## pharaohkitten

muggles said:


> I believe it does exist, have seen them on eBay. Google the bag and you’ll see pics!


Thank you! I am usually leery of Ebay so I wasn't sure if I could trust what was there! Thank you!


----------



## muggles

Purchased the Perry mini tote in black from Tory Burch. After looking at it I noticed major flaw in leather on front of bag. Shipping it back today! The flaw should have been noticed and never sent in first place! Turned around and bought Chelsea slouchy tote from Zappos and they price matched the Tory Burch sale!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Interesting. So I was looking at the site today and it seems they have changed the handles of the Ella patent tote for good. Here is a comparison of the Mini Ella I have (bought maybe 3 years ago) vs the new. (Mine has the smaller "T" logo)
I think the new handle design will hold up better than the "rolled" handles I have (that are now starting to chip).
Another note... I end up using this as hand-carry most of the time, as the handles are bulky and awkward on my shoulder unless I snap it up. And even then, it's not comfy. Looks like the new handles are more comfortable!
What do you think?

*Mine:



New:*


----------



## nygal50

ADreamDeferred said:


> Interesting. So I was looking at the site today and it seems they have changed the handles of the Ella patent tote for good. Here is a comparison of the Mini Ella I have (bought maybe 3 years ago) vs the new. (Mine has the smaller "T" logo)
> I think the new handle design will hold up better than the "rolled" handles I have (that are now starting to chip).
> Another note... I end up using this as hand-carry most of the time, as the handles are bulky and awkward on my shoulder unless I snap it up. And even then, it's not comfy. Looks like the new handles are more comfortable!
> What do you think?
> 
> *Mine:
> View attachment 4273126
> 
> 
> New:*
> 
> View attachment 4273127
> View attachment 4273130


Yes, it does appear that TB has improved the design of this tote.  I returned one years ago because of the peeling handles.  I was really disappointed because I loved the functionality of the tote but I was afraid to buy another one.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

nygal50 said:


> Yes, it does appear that TB has improved the design of this tote.  I returned one years ago because of the peeling handles.  I was really disappointed because I loved the functionality of the tote but I was afraid to buy another one.


Ah. Yes they tend to rub together quite a bit. I'm surprised mine hasn't peeled more! I have a tiny chunk that came out but it's barely noticeable. I'm glad they changed it though


----------



## ambermoon

nygal50 said:


> Yes, it does appear that TB has improved the design of this tote.  I returned one years ago because of the peeling handles.  I was really disappointed because I loved the functionality of the tote but I was afraid to buy another one.



I saw some totes with the round T logo ainside while some had "Tory Burch" on metal hardware. Wonder if both are good or the "Tory Burch" logo ones are fake.


----------



## ambermoon

My Thea center zip tote. I took it out after a few months and saw these marks on the leather. Is the leather drying up? Winters have gone on longer than usual..... Has anyone else experienced something like this?


----------



## Mary Ambrosino

ambermoon said:


> I saw some totes with the round T logo ainside while some had "Tory Burch" on metal hardware. Wonder if both are good or the "Tory Burch" logo ones are fake.


I think they are both real. TB has several different styles of logo.


----------



## lettuceshop

ambermoon said:


> My Thea center zip tote. I took it out after a few months and saw these marks on the leather. Is the leather drying up? Winters have gone on longer than usual..... Has anyone else experienced something like this?


I think it looks more like make up residue or surface dirt, try cleaning it with a conditioning type cleaner


----------



## ambermoon

lettuceshop said:


> I think it looks more like make up residue or surface dirt, try cleaning it with a conditioning type cleaner



The bag is brand new.  Never got around to using it. But yeah, I'll try cleaning it with a leather cleaner.


----------



## FinFun

Hi all! I just received my new McGraw tote in silver maple from Zalando (a huge European webshop), and there Are a few things I’m wondering about regarding it, I think it it was a return since it did not have any foam/plastic wrapping in the handles or anything:
- it has a very strong smell, not quite like regular leather but stronger, I can’t tell what it is - are they usually like this? Will it air out? (Almost like tobacco smoke but I can’t place it)
- it did not come with a dust bag, do they normally?
- some of the decorative stitching looks a bit loose, like there are some stitches that are sticking out a bit (I’m very neurotic, someone else might not even notice)

I have not used it yet, as these things bother me somewhat. The thing is, I got an excellent deal on it, it was -40% off and I had a gift coupon for 50€, so only ended up paying around 185€ for it, so I’m a bit hesitant to return as they’re sold out now.

Would you keep it? Nothing else wrong with it and it’s genuine. The smell is the thing that bothers me the most, it kinda makes my throat hurt... I’m concerned if it will air out.


----------



## FinFun

FinFun said:


> Hi all! I just received my new McGraw tote in silver maple from Zalando (a huge European webshop), and there Are a few things I’m wondering about regarding it, I think it it was a return since it did not have any foam/plastic wrapping in the handles or anything:
> - it has a very strong smell, not quite like regular leather but stronger, I can’t tell what it is - are they usually like this? Will it air out? (Almost like tobacco smoke but I can’t place it)
> - it did not come with a dust bag, do they normally?
> - some of the decorative stitching looks a bit loose, like there are some stitches that are sticking out a bit (I’m very neurotic, someone else might not even notice)
> 
> I have not used it yet, as these things bother me somewhat. The thing is, I got an excellent deal on it, it was -40% off and I had a gift coupon for 50€, so only ended up paying around 185€ for it, so I’m a bit hesitant to return as they’re sold out now.
> 
> Would you keep it? Nothing else wrong with it and it’s genuine. The smell is the thing that bothers me the most, it kinda makes my throat hurt... I’m concerned if it will air out.



Decided to return - the smell was so strong it made my throat hurt and closer inspection revealed more messy stiching and uneven stiches, also a stich hole in the handle where it looked like they were going to start the stitching but decided to start in a different place. 

Now I’m not even sure if this is just a bad quality bag or maybe even a fake? Zalando sells legit stuff, so I don’t know how that would be possible, but I’m not going to take the risk. 

I’m so sad, I really wanted to love this bag!


----------



## ambermoon

FinFun said:


> Decided to return - the smell was so strong it made my throat hurt and closer inspection revealed more messy stiching and uneven stiches, also a stich hole in the handle where it looked like they were going to start the stitching but decided to start in a different place.
> 
> Now I’m not even sure if this is just a bad quality bag or maybe even a fake? Zalando sells legit stuff, so I don’t know how that would be possible, but I’m not going to take the risk.
> 
> I’m so sad, I really wanted to love this bag!



I hope you get your refund and your coupon back! You'll get something better!!


----------



## starrynite_87

I picked this beauty up at a local consignment store...can some kindly help me ID this bag. Thanks in advance.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4355396


----------



## FinFun

ambermoon said:


> I hope you get your refund and your coupon back! You'll get something better!!



Thank you! I got my money and coupon back and a -10% discount code which I usea on a Gemini Link tote in French Gray


----------



## hyungakim

Did anyone know what type of leather used for TB Convertible Shoulder Bag?
It didn't mention what kind of leather used in its official website.


----------



## harlem_cutie

hyungakim said:


> Did anyone know what type of leather used for TB Convertible Shoulder Bag?
> It didn't mention what kind of leather used in its official website.


Fleming is soft lambskin but I'm not sure what the matte Fleming uses. The Robinson line tends to be saffiano leather.


----------



## puffpenguin

starrynite_87 said:


> I picked this beauty up at a local consignment store...can some kindly help me ID this bag. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355396


I think you need to address this in the authentication thread


----------



## harlem_cutie

Has anyone seen this Fleming color in person? Tramonto. I'm wondering if it is a peachy rose or a lighter camel.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

I just ordered the KIRA CHEVRON FLAP SHOULDER BAG in the pink moon and I haven’t even seen it!! Please tell me i will love it! Does anyone have it? Is it pretty in person?!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I just ordered the KIRA CHEVRON FLAP SHOULDER BAG in the pink moon and I haven’t even seen it!! Please tell me i will love it! Does anyone have it? Is it pretty in person?!



I think you will love it. @pursesandoxies owns one

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...thes-accessories.745197/page-77#post-33003375


----------



## mrs.JC

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I just ordered the KIRA CHEVRON FLAP SHOULDER BAG in the pink moon and I haven’t even seen it!! Please tell me i will love it! Does anyone have it? Is it pretty in person?!



It is so, so pretty in person! And it feels very nice. If I didn't fall in love with the distressed Fleming, that would've been my pick.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

mrs.JC said:


> It is so, so pretty in person! And it feels very nice. If I didn't fall in love with the distressed Fleming, that would've been my pick.


Ahhh I can’t wait, thank you! Is the Fleming the one that has the convertible chained strap? How does it compare in size with the Kira?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

The black studded Fleming is on its way to me!!!  Along with some sandals - the Kira toe ring in tropical blue!

I got the “gray” with silver chain (I’d call it taupe) Fleming about a month ago when Neiman’s had a good promo for $ off $500.  And I love it - I never really “got” the Fleming love all these years until this bag.  Can’t wait to have a black one in the mix!!!


----------



## mrs.JC

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Ahhh I can’t wait, thank you! Is the Fleming the one that has the convertible chained strap? How does it compare in size with the Kira?



Yes, it's the convertible strap. The classic Fleming has a boxy/more structured feel, whereas the distressed version I got is more relaxed, like the Kira. The Kira is less structured and is softer/a little more flexible. Size wise they can probably fit about the same.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

mrs.JC said:


> Yes, it's the convertible strap. The classic Fleming has a boxy/more structured feel, whereas the distressed version I got is more relaxed, like the Kira. The Kira is less structured and is softer/a little more flexible. Size wise they can probably fit about the same.


Thank you so much! Do you find yourself needing to downsize your wallet to fit in the Kira is Fleming? I have the full size (large in my opinion) passport wallet from Tory. I’m afraid it’ll be too big!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

mrs.JC said:


> It is so, so pretty in person! And it feels very nice. If I didn't fall in love with the distressed Fleming, that would've been my pick.


I got my Kira and love it! I’m just usually a large bag girl. I honestly carry stuff I don’t need in my large bag but find myself buying large ones. I want to use it as an everyday bag some of the time... how do you pack your Fleming? I’ve never had a crossbody/shoulder bag this small. I’ve ordered a smaller wallet. Do you get all of your essentials in there?


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I got my Kira and love it! I’m just usually a large bag girl. I honestly carry stuff I don’t need in my large bag but find myself buying large ones. I want to use it as an everyday bag some of the time... how do you pack your Fleming? I’ve never had a crossbody/shoulder bag this small. I’ve ordered a smaller wallet. Do you get all of your essentials in there?


@harlem_cutie @lettuceshop


----------



## mrs.JC

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I got my Kira and love it! I’m just usually a large bag girl. I honestly carry stuff I don’t need in my large bag but find myself buying large ones. I want to use it as an everyday bag some of the time... how do you pack your Fleming? I’ve never had a crossbody/shoulder bag this small. I’ve ordered a smaller wallet. Do you get all of your essentials in there?


Omg, please post pics! 

What do you consider your essentials? I use a normal sized LV Sarah wallet (but I am looking for a compact wallet to free up some room in the Fleming), my keys, lip balm, and a pack of gum lol. I'm also looking at a compact powder/mirror and comb/brush. My phone fits fine too. I'll snap a pic for you when I get home.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

mrs.JC said:


> Omg, please post pics!
> 
> What do you consider your essentials? I use a normal sized LV Sarah wallet (but I am looking for a compact wallet to free up some room in the Fleming), my keys, lip balm, and a pack of gum lol. I'm also looking at a compact powder/mirror and comb/brush. My phone fits fine too. I'll snap a pic for you when I get home.



I have a LV Emilie wallet and a TB passport wallet and both seem to take up so much room (I usually carry a LV NV GM) so I ordered a small TB coin case to see how it fits! I guess I'm worried I won't get as much use out of it like I do my large bags but its too gorgeous I can't imagine taking it back! I need to fit my reading glasses, sunglasses my keys and maybe a few small other things. I have so much junk in my large bag.. its ridiculous ! I don't need any of it! I do wish the crossbody strap was a smidge longer : ( I am 5'9


----------



## Sarah03

Here are my goods from the sale! Kira Flap Bag & Emmy Sandals.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I have a LV Emilie wallet and a TB passport wallet and both seem to take up so much room (I usually carry a LV NV GM) so I ordered a small TB coin case to see how it fits! I guess I'm worried I won't get as much use out of it like I do my large bags but its too gorgeous I can't imagine taking it back! I need to fit my reading glasses, sunglasses my keys and maybe a few small other things. I have so much junk in my large bag.. its ridiculous ! I don't need any of it! I do wish the crossbody strap was a smidge longer : ( I am 5'9[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Lindsaygill7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a LV Emilie wallet and a TB passport wallet and both seem to take up so much room (I usually carry a LV NV GM) so I ordered a small TB coin case to see how it fits! I guess I'm worried I won't get as much use out of it like I do my large bags but its too gorgeous I can't imagine taking it back! I need to fit my reading glasses, sunglasses my keys and maybe a few small other things. I have so much junk in my large bag.. its ridiculous ! I don't need any of it! I do wish the crossbody strap was a smidge longer : ( I am 5'9
> 
> 
> 
> @mrs.JC
Click to expand...


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Sarah03 said:


> Here are my goods from the sale! Kira Flap Bag & Emmy Sandals.
> View attachment 4405263
> View attachment 4405264


I just bought the pink! (Pictured above) Gorgeous color! Are you going to use as an everyday bag? I’m having trouble downsizing but it’s so gorgeous I want to carry it haha!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Omg y’all... the pink bag I posted... I’ve been wearing for an hour and my black t shirt transferred on the back... I WANT TO THROW UP! Any HELP?!?! @mrs.JC @harlem_cutie @lettuceshop irs fresh from a black tunic


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Omg y’all... the pink bag I posted... I’ve been wearing for an hour and my black t shirt transferred on the back... I WANT TO THROW UP! Any HELP?!?! @mrs.JC @harlem_cutie @lettuceshop irs fresh from a black tunic



start with a wet paper towel. Wipe gently. Do not rub it in. If you have access to water wipes then try those.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

harlem_cutie said:


> start with a wet paper towel. Wipe gently. Do not rub it in. If you have access to water wipes then try those.


I’ve tried wet paper towel and unscented baby wipes. A Tory rep said to? It’s definitely waayyyy better ugh you can still see it! I’ve never been so sick! What a waste! I can’t believe I did this!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I’ve tried wet paper towel and unscented baby wipes. A Tory rep said to? It’s definitely waayyyy better ugh you can still see it! I’ve never been so sick! What a waste! I can’t believe I did this!



It happens. Denim transfer is the worst so I imagine black dye is similar. The bag is lambskin so the key is to try to lift the stain before it sets. People also recommend this but I've never tried it - http://www.lovinmybags.co/bye-bye-dye/.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

harlem_cutie said:


> It happens. Denim transfer is the worst so I imagine black dye is similar. The bag is lambskin so the key is to try to lift the stain before it sets. People also recommend this but I've never tried it - http://www.lovinmybags.co/bye-bye-dye/.


But I’ve literally carried the bag for an hour! I took the tag off at 1pm before coming to work! So that’s why it makes me so sick. I am leaving for Easter holiday so I can’t order anything right now. I don’t live near any departments stores to where i could see if they had anything? I basically have Target and a mall with nothing! Haha! And a Walmart! They told me don’t put any leather cleaner on it.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lindsaygill7 said:


> But I’ve literally carried the bag for an hour! I took the tag off at 1pm before coming to work! So that’s why it makes me so sick. I am leaving for Easter holiday so I can’t order anything right now. I don’t live near any departments stores to where i could see if they had anything? I basically have Target and a mall with nothing! Haha! And a Walmart! They told me don’t put any leather cleaner on it.




just keep gently wiping but not rubbing. You may not be able to get rid of all of it but you should get rid of most of it. Lambskin is porous so you don't want to add any cleaners or such until you've wiped away most of the excess. I had a Fleming in Light Oak that was stained by my cobalt blue winter coat. I just kept wiping until most of it was gone. It took about 2-3 days. Good luck


----------



## Lindsaygill7

You mean like gentle strokes? Not rubbing? Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Lindsaygill7 said:


> You mean like gentle strokes? Not rubbing? Thanks so much!!!!!



exactly! Also, it's on the back so hopefully it will annoy you less over time. I hope you enjoy your new bag and Easter


----------



## Lindsaygill7

harlem_cutie said:


> exactly! Also, it's on the back so hopefully it will annoy you less over time. I hope you enjoy your new bag and Easter


Thank you so much for everything! You too!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I just bought the pink! (Pictured above) Gorgeous color! Are you going to use as an everyday bag? I’m having trouble downsizing but it’s so gorgeous I want to carry it haha!



Thanks! I will probably use it on days I’m not working. It will hold my daily essentials, but sometimes I need to carry some extra stuff for work.


----------



## pursesandoxies

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Thank you so much for everything! You too!!!


Oh no I'm so sorry!!! That happened to me on a KS bag, I was heartbroken! I treat all my bags with leather protectant now before I use them and haven't had any issues!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I have a LV Emilie wallet and a TB passport wallet and both seem to take up so much room (I usually carry a LV NV GM) so I ordered a small TB coin case to see how it fits! I guess I'm worried I won't get as much use out of it like I do my large bags but its too gorgeous I can't imagine taking it back! I need to fit my reading glasses, sunglasses my keys and maybe a few small other things. I have so much junk in my large bag.. its ridiculous ! I don't need any of it! I do wish the crossbody strap was a smidge longer : ( I am 5'9


I was a big bag girl for years!! I felt in necessary to carry everything I owned, everywhere I went lol.  I downsized a couple of years ago to smaller, crossbody bags and I never looked back lol.  I downsized my wallets too and it's one of the best things I ever did.  My shoulder and back appreciate it too lol.


----------



## lillylover

pursesandoxies said:


> Oh no I'm so sorry!!! That happened to me on a KS bag, I was heartbroken! I treat all my bags with leather protectant now before I use them and haven't had any issues!


HI--what leather protectant do you use? Thank you!


----------



## lillylover

Question for TB purse gals. I am in love with the Thea chain tote, but of course, way late to the party. I found a gently used one but it doesn't have the tassels. I actually love that part of the purse. Anyone know where I can get a set? Thank you!


----------



## pursesandoxies

lillylover said:


> HI--what leather protectant do you use? Thank you!


I've always used Apple Brand Garde Rain & Stain Repellant but also use Collonil Carbon Pro


----------



## pursesandoxies

lillylover said:


> Question for TB purse gals. I am in love with the Thea chain tote, but of course, way late to the party. I found a gently used one but it doesn't have the tassels. I actually love that part of the purse. Anyone know where I can get a set? Thank you!


TB won't sell them separately.  You could check the resale sites and see if someone is selling an extra one they had or buy an off brand tassel that matches the bag.


----------



## lillylover

pursesandoxies said:


> TB won't sell them separately.  You could check the resale sites and see if someone is selling an extra one they had or buy an off brand tassel that matches the bag.


Thank you so much for the info on the TB tassels and the Apple Garde. I am going to have to get some of that! I emailed the gal I want to buy the purse from and hoping she still has the tassels--just not shown in the photos.


----------



## pursesandoxies

lillylover said:


> Thank you so much for the info on the TB tassels and the Apple Garde. I am going to have to get some of that! I emailed the gal I want to buy the purse from and hoping she still has the tassels--just not shown in the photos.


You're very welcome =)


----------



## DS2006

I really love Tory Burch bags and wondered why this subforum is fairly quiet? Is it because most PF members are into the premier designers? I honestly like some TB designs better than the premier designers, so I really don't have a desire to spend $2k-10K on a bag when I can spend $500 (or less when there's a sale). I have spent a lot of time looking through LV, TB, Coach, Michael Kors, Rebecca Minkoff, D&B, and while each of them may have a bag or two that I like, I still really want some of the TB bags more. But if there is a reason they are no longer popular, I'd really appreciate the input!


----------



## gps27

Im a man who wears female shoes so what tory burch shoes do people recommend


----------



## ambermoon

DS2006 said:


> I really love Tory Burch bags and wondered why this subforum is fairly quiet? Is it because most PF members are into the premier designers? I honestly like some TB designs better than the premier designers, so I really don't have a desire to spend $2k-10K on a bag when I can spend $500 (or less when there's a sale). I have spent a lot of time looking through LV, TB, Coach, Michael Kors, Rebecca Minkoff, D&B, and while each of them may have a bag or two that I like, I still really want some of the TB bags more. But if there is a reason they are no longer popular, I'd really appreciate the input!


I've recently been hearing some talk abt the TB quality declining. I'd like to know too! Especially from someone who has been using TB for years ....


----------



## Love_N_Lune

ambermoon said:


> I've recently been hearing some talk abt the TB quality declining. I'd like to know too! Especially from someone who has been using TB for years ....



I stopped buying TB handbags since I started buying a premier brand; however, I use my TB bags daily and continue to care for them (cleaning and conditioning the leather). Sometimes there’s no need to carry a $1600 bag to the supermarket...especially if it’s raining. I like the simple TB style and durability. I never bought any of the TB bags at full price but it does not mean I like them less. 

Where I live, TB is still popular.


----------



## ambermoon

Thank you! I love TB as well. The quality decline talks made me wary. 


Love_N_Lune said:


> I stopped buying TB handbags since I started buying a premier brand; however, I use my TB bags daily and continue to care for them (cleaning and conditioning the leather). Sometimes there’s no need to carry a $1600 bag to the supermarket...especially if it’s raining. I like the simple TB style and durability. I never bought any of the TB bags at full price but it does not mean I like them less.
> 
> Where I live, TB is still popular.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I came across this listing from an ebay seller who specializes in TB, Furla and other mid-range brands.  This is exactly the kind of bag I’ve been looking for but I haven’t seen it on the website yet. I have 3 TB bags in the soft quilted  lambskin but this Norwood color and all-over pattern is calling my name.   The listing said it was from the new collection and available for pre-order at certain boutiques.  The other colors were navy, black and burgundy.  Wondering if anyone has seen it or has some intel.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I last went into TB about a month ago and did not see that style. I know the site and ads have promoted a similar dark green. The purse looks like a Fleming version of a YSL Lou Lou.


----------



## pursesandoxies

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 4502406
> View attachment 4502391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I came across this listing from an ebay seller who specializes in TB, Furla and other mid-range brands.  This is exactly the kind of bag I’ve been looking for but I haven’t seen it on the website yet. I have 3 TB bags in the soft quilted  lambskin but this Norwood color and all-over pattern is calling my name.   The listing said it was from the new collection and available for pre-order at certain boutiques.  The other colors were navy, black and burgundy.  Wondering if anyone has seen it or has some intel.


Pretty sure this is fake.  I've never seen a style like this before and the hardware doesn't look like TB at all.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Love_N_Lune said:


> I last went into TB about a month ago and did not see that style. I know the site and ads have promoted a similar dark green. The purse looks like a Fleming version of a YSL Lou Lou.



Thanks for your replies.

I’ve been planning on getting the YSL Loulou possibly during sale season so I think that’s why I’m drawn to this. 



pursesandoxies said:


> Pretty sure this is fake.  I've never seen a style like this before and the hardware doesn't look like TB at all.



 I’ll keep this in mind, and I’m wondering how this seller happened to have this style already.  Well, I’m going to keep a lookout for it in the boutique.  Hopefully it will appear.


----------



## pursesandoxies

elisabettaverde said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> I’ve been planning on getting the YSL Loulou possibly during sale season so I think that’s why I’m drawn to this.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll keep this in mind, and I’m wondering how this seller happened to have this style already.  Well, I’m going to keep a lookout for it in the boutique.  Hopefully it will appear.


Just wanted to update...I found it on TB, it's a new release https://www.toryburch.com/fleming-soft-convertible-shoulder-bag/56716.html?color=639

I found the listing you are talking about and I've bought from that seller in the past! She's legit and all her items are authentic.


----------



## elisabettaverde

pursesandoxies said:


> Just wanted to update...I found it on TB, it's a new release https://www.toryburch.com/fleming-soft-convertible-shoulder-bag/56716.html?color=639
> 
> I found the listing you are talking about and I've bought from that seller in the past! She's legit and all her items are authentic.



Yeah! Thanks so much  @pursesandoxies 
I’ve been eyeing the previous Fleming convertible since it came out, but my other TB lambskin bags are showing a little too much wear considering that I wear them so infrequently.  So I’ve been on the fence about getting another TB but this new soft Fleming is just what I want.  I don’t need anymore satchels or larger bags, just something cute with a chain for dinner and weekend fun!  Now I can release my need for a YSL and save some money.   And this seller always has some very nice TB items.


----------



## pursesandoxies

elisabettaverde said:


> Yeah! Thanks so much  @pursesandoxies
> I’ve been eyeing the previous Fleming convertible since it came out, but my other TB lambskin bags are showing a little too much wear considering that I wear them so infrequently.  So I’ve been on the fence about getting another TB but this new soft Fleming is just what I want.  I don’t need anymore satchels or larger bags, just something cute with a chain for dinner and weekend fun!  Now I can release my need for a YSL and save some money.   And this seller always has some very nice TB items.


You're welcome


----------



## elisabettaverde

DS2006 said:


> I really love Tory Burch bags and wondered why this subforum is fairly quiet? Is it because most PF members are into the premier designers? I honestly like some TB designs better than the premier designers, so I really don't have a desire to spend $2k-10K on a bag when I can spend $500 (or less when there's a sale). I have spent a lot of time looking through LV, TB, Coach, Michael Kors, Rebecca Minkoff, D&B, and while each of them may have a bag or two that I like, I still really want some of the TB bags more. But if there is a reason they are no longer popular, I'd really appreciate the input!


Exactly my sentiments.  I remember years ago  when I thought TB was so chi-chi and out of my reach but then I got wise to the discounting seasons.  I have 3 beautiful lambskin bags (Marion quilted) and I realized that some are just as chic to me as some of the premier brands.  I also purchase TB clothing and reversible belts when I can locate my size.  So like you I do wonder why this forum isn’t that active.  I honestly think a lot of consumers gravitate to what they believe is more easily recognizable.   If I had to choose any handbag from an outlet I would definitely go with TB over Coach’s offerings any day even though I’ve been a consistent Coach retail customer for decades (for everyday looks),  but TB’s designs give me a bit more glamour and sophistication.  I can’t vouch that the quality is superb but at least you’ll have a bit more unique.  I posted earlier about a new Soft Fleming that gives me  “chanelesque” vibes so I’ll be interested in seeing what other TB fans think about it.


----------



## MonkeysInk

I'm thinking about the new Perry Satchel in orange or yellow.  Has anyone seen it in person or do you have it?  I'm curious about what other opinions are.  I was a fairly devoted Coach buyer for a long time, but I haven't bought a new handbag in years and am a little underwhelmed by the current Coach lineup.  I keep looking at TB and hesitating, but I love orange and this one has really caught my eye.


----------



## harlem_cutie

MonkeysInk said:


> I'm thinking about the new Perry Satchel in orange or yellow.  Has anyone seen it in person or do you have it?  I'm curious about what other opinions are.  I was a fairly devoted Coach buyer for a long time, but I haven't bought a new handbag in years and am a little underwhelmed by the current Coach lineup.  I keep looking at TB and hesitating, but I love orange and this one has really caught my eye.




Keeping it totally honest here but this is also just my opinion, the Coach 1941 line is made far better than the Perry satchel. If you are willing to wait a bit you will probably catch it on sale by the end of September.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I came across this Kira with black tonal hardware and I love it!  I did a google search and it seems like this version is currently only offered in Europe. Right now I’m waiting for the new soft Fleming to show up in the boutiques (I’ve been to two in the past few weeks and they hadn’t received any) but this black on black trend is so edgy and unexpected.  My first love with this color way is the Saint Laurent Loulou but the Kira seems like a great, sensibly-priced option, and hopefully it’ll be sold in the US.    I’d like to know if anyone else is attracted to the black hardware trend.


----------



## Bleujeansj

Spotted this pre-owned TB on eBay. Can anyone identify the model & year? TIA


----------



## Sarah03

The Fall event is on! & e—bates is 10% cash back today  
Happy shopping!


----------



## gps27

Nice little shopping trip I had and the shoes are perfect


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Is the Everly Passport wallet a boutique find or made for an outlet?


----------



## elisabettaverde

I’m excited to share this new soft Fleming I posted about a while ago; I happened to walk into a TB right before a sale went online.  I vacillated a bit between navy and green, and I already have a Fleming in burgundy, so I went with my first mind, the Norwood.  Here’s my older Fleming also.


----------



## ditzydi

Just ordered my first Tory Burch bag.  I’ve always been a LV and Chanel gal but fell in love with the petite Lee Radziwill.  It reminds me so much of the Hermès Kelly at a reasonable price.  Got mine in black from Saks.  Rakuten said Saks had 12% off but I’m not seeing it credit today my account.


----------



## ditzydi

She’s here and I love her.


----------



## DS2006

ditzydi said:


> She’s here and I love her.



I love TB because I can enjoy actually using the bags!  I can appreciate the workmanship of H, but I wouldn't enjoy having one because I would be too afraid to use it!  So I think you made a smart buy! The Lee Radziwill line is perfect for those who like Birkin and Kelly but prefer a lower price point.


----------



## ditzydi

DS2006 said:


> I love TB because I can enjoy actually using the bags!  I can appreciate the workmanship of H, but I wouldn't enjoy having one because I would be too afraid to use it!  So I think you made a smart buy! The Lee Radziwill line is perfect for those who like Birkin and Kelly but prefer a lower price point.


Exacy!  I personally could not spend the money for a real H and I tend to be tough on my purses no matter how hard so try not to be and try to baby them.  I’m starting to appreciate some of the more budget friendly contemporary lines like Coach and TB again bc they are releasing products that look like designer pieces without the crazy price tags and I don’t have to feel so bad when I inevitably get a scratch or two on my pieces.


----------



## BagLadyT

Picked these up on sale within the last few months.


----------



## Kat10

Love my new bag!


----------



## bolsathemosta

I found this beautiful TB online today and she both looks to be from the first or second season. Does anyone know what the style name might be?


----------



## Kat10

Gorgeous


----------



## DS2006

Kat10 said:


> Love my new bag!



Beautiful! I have my eye on that one in black! My hesitation is that I would use it as a shoulder bag, and I haven't seen how the short handle looks when folded down. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Kat10

DS2006 said:


> Beautiful! I have my eye on that one in black! My hesitation is that I would use it as a shoulder bag, and I haven't seen how the short handle looks when folded down. Any thoughts on that?


U can use as shoulder or crossbody. The shorter straps lay nicely when using the longer strap. Leather is soft! Beautiful bag


----------



## DS2006

Kat10 said:


> U can use as shoulder or crossbody. The shorter straps lay nicely when using the longer strap. Leather is soft! Beautiful bag



That's great to hear! I'll keep it on my list, in that case! Thanks!


----------



## lurkernomore

I am wondering if Tory Burch would consider selling their outlet stock online like Coach...I am sure the company is taking a huge hit right now. I know I would be tempted....


----------



## elisabettaverde

lurkernomore said:


> I am wondering if Tory Burch would consider selling their outlet stock online like Coach...I am sure the company is taking a huge hit right now. I know I would be tempted....


I know!! And I had a $50 birthday coupon that I had planned to use during March at the outlet but then everything shut down


----------



## natadecoco7

hi, is it true that all authentic Tory Burch bags have their tags on the back portion of the bag, and never in front?


----------



## natadecoco7

can someone please help me authenticate this TB Fleming Satchel? Bought it last year from https://alamodebags.com/
it's showing some signs of


----------



## gps27

My 17 year old son asked for a pair of Tory burch shoes for his birthday and I don't know what shoes to get, can anyone suggest a good pair to get for him


----------



## Principessa29

Hey everyone! I'm trying to create a group on fb so I'm asking everyone in the community a few questions, can anyone help me? super quick just three questions. I linked
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1...jvvwSSqRn9i293DXOitO-zuA/viewform?usp=sf_link


----------



## Principessa29

gps27 said:


> My 17 year old son asked for a pair of Tory burch shoes for his birthday and I don't know what shoes to get, can anyone suggest a good pair to get for him


depending on his size and style preference.. But I think the T-Logo Fil Coupé sneakers would be cool for a teenager!


----------



## gps27

Principessa29 said:


> depending on his size and style preference.. But I think the T-Logo Fil Coupé sneakers would be cool for a teenager!


Thanks so much for helping a clueless parent out but yesterday he said he would rather have either ballet flats, sandals or boots


----------



## Principessa29

gps27 said:


> Thanks so much for helping a clueless parent out but yesterday he said he would rather have either ballet flats, sandals or boots


Anytime Ohh Miller boots fersure


----------



## gps27

Principessa29 said:


> Anytime Ohh Miller boots fersure


Thanks for the suggestion will ask him to see what he thinks of them


----------



## Principessa29

gps27 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion will ask him to see what he thinks of them


Yes! keep me updated on what he decides


----------



## Toryburchfan123

Wearing my new tory burch flats whilst out doing errands and meeting my boyfriend and I'm a happy man


----------



## Toryburchfan123

Principessa29 said:


> Yes! keep me updated on what he decides


Oh keep me updated


----------



## donutsprinkles

Tory Burch Lee Radziwell Petite Accordion Bag. Trying to see what fits, for research purposes only. 
In case anyone is interested, this is an iPhone 6/7/8 Plus phone case. The magnets on the Lee Radziwell bags are extremely strong. It gives one pause.


----------



## gps27

What's one pair of ballet flats people recommend


----------



## Sitifat44

Hai is there any private sale going on tory burch? I heard there are extra 30%.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Purchased the face masks


----------



## miniandboss

Hi everyone! Was hoping if you can provide me some input. I have a robinson pebbled square tote in tigers eye (tan) and a robinson multi tote in French gray from 2014/2015 and I’m trying to decide if I should keep them or sell them. These bags were all the rage when I bought them since all the bloggers had them and I haven’t seen them around since maybe... early 2017? My main concern for keeping them is that the styles are dated to the 2014/2015 times. What are your thoughts? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

TB still makes Robinson designs so I would think you don’t hav to sell. I have luxury bags with no plans on selling my TB bags that includes 2 pebbled bags - they are ride or die bags.


----------



## miniandboss

Love_N_Lune said:


> TB still makes Robinson designs so I would think you don’t hav to sell. I have luxury bags with no plans on selling my TB bags that includes 2 pebbled bags - they are ride or die bags.


I absolutely adore the buttery and beautiful leather on the pebbled bag. It’s really a gorgeous design. If I wasn’t moving soon and downsizing, I wouldn’t be considering selling them. I’m keeping my perry tote and block t tote but I just don’t find the style of these top handle satchel/totes with a long strap as user friendly as the true totes. Plus for some reason the style just reminds me of the times of the Zara blanket scarf, the j crew bubble necklace, and the plaid layered with a vest look.. LOL.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

miniandboss said:


> Plus for some reason the style just reminds me of the times of the Zara blanket scarf, the j crew bubble necklace, and the plaid layered with a vest look.. LOL.


well, when you paint it that way - sell it. Lol


----------



## pradithadea

Hi there, I’m new to this TB things but I really curious and want to know since there are massive counterfeit products are being sold in my country.

I have a friend whose bag is claimed to be fake in public facebook group, just by seeing the price tag. Is there any thread or topics in this forum discussing about TB price tag and made in label?


----------



## Sitifat44

Hai, do you know if we can buy tory burch gift card on outlet and use it on the retail store?

Thank you


----------



## Sitifat44

wojcpol_0 said:


> I have multiple Tory Burch codes. Who needs a private message please.


Pm


----------



## pradithadea

wojcpol_0 said:


> I have multiple Tory Burch codes. Who needs a private message please.


 PM u already


----------



## ASH K

Sitifat44 said:


> Hai is there any private sale going on tory burch? I heard there are extra 30%.


It was 25%


----------



## ASH K

pradithadea said:


> PM u already


Me plz!


----------



## Sasi23

How often do authenticator go into the TB thread to authenticate? I'm new and was just curious how long it might take for someone to take a look at my post... thank you in advance!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Sasi23 said:


> How often do authenticator go into the TB thread to authenticate? I'm new and was just curious how long it might take for someone to take a look at my post... thank you in advance!



If you need an authentication, you might go another route as the _volunteer _authenticators are not able to check frequently.


----------



## Sasi23

ALPurseFanatic said:


> If you need an authentication, you might go another route as the _volunteer _authenticators are not able to check frequently.


What other routes?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Sasi23 said:


> What other routes?



authentication services outside of this forum if you need it faster


----------



## amberquamme

Has anyone seen this beauty in person? The color is beeswax. I'm wondering if it goes more towards yellow or more towards like caramel. Thanks!


----------



## Sneakybags

amberquamme said:


> Has anyone seen this beauty in person? The color is beeswax. I'm wondering if it goes more towards yellow or more towards like caramel. Thanks!



I'm not sure if this new collection is available in stores yet,  I've blind purchased the new leather barrel bag. We'll see how it is when it arrives.


----------



## amberquamme

Sneakybags said:


> I'm not sure if this new collection is available in stores yet,  I've blind purchased the new leather barrel bag. We'll see how it is when it arrives.


Thanks for the info!  hope you love your new bag


----------



## mellat

I've been crushing on the Tory Burch Eleanor bag in meadowsweet (blush pink) for a couple weeks. Finally got it from Farfetch. It came from Italy and was 30% less (including taxes and duties) than buying it in Canada. 

The bag is sooooo beautiful. Quality feels top notch and the strap is the perfect length for me at 5'5


----------



## Syrenitytoo

mellat said:


> I've been crushing on the Tory Burch Eleanor bag in meadowsweet (blush pink) for a couple weeks. Finally got it from Farfetch. It came from Italy and was 30% less (including taxes and duties) than buying it in Canada.
> 
> The bag is sooooo beautiful. Quality feels top notch and the strap is the perfect length for me at 5'5
> 
> View attachment 5337455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337456


That is super cute!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Love the chain too!


----------



## Sarah03

mellat said:


> I've been crushing on the Tory Burch Eleanor bag in meadowsweet (blush pink) for a couple weeks. Finally got it from Farfetch. It came from Italy and was 30% less (including taxes and duties) than buying it in Canada.
> 
> The bag is sooooo beautiful. Quality feels top notch and the strap is the perfect length for me at 5'5
> 
> View attachment 5337455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337456


It is so cute & it looks great on you! How is the comfort of the chain strap?


----------



## Jazzyjove

mellat said:


> I've been crushing on the Tory Burch Eleanor bag in meadowsweet (blush pink) for a couple weeks. Finally got it from Farfetch. It came from Italy and was 30% less (including taxes and duties) than buying it in Canada.
> 
> The bag is sooooo beautiful. Quality feels top notch and the strap is the perfect length for me at 5'5
> 
> View attachment 5337455
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337456



I love it. I have been eyeing that bag too!!


----------



## mellat

Sarah03 said:


> It is so cute & it looks great on you! How is the comfort of the chain strap?



It's not bad. I haven't worn it to go out yet but I'll try to do that soon. I'll try to wear it crossbody to avoid rubbing off the coating on the hardware



Jazzyjove said:


> I love it. I have been eyeing that bag too!!


It's even prettier in person!


----------



## mellat

Better pics of the purse (Tory Burch Eleanor in Meadowsweet)


----------



## Tyler_JP

I love carrying this green Lee Radziwill in March to celebrate St. Patrick's Day - enjoy the holiday, everyone!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Tyler_JP said:


> I love carrying this green Lee Radziwill in March to celebrate St. Patrick's Day - enjoy the holiday, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5355207


How do you like this bag? After listing after Lee bag for years I finally caved and bought it in brown. I have yet to use it.


----------



## Tyler_JP

AmeeLVSBags said:


> How do you like this bag? After listing after Lee bag for years I finally caved and bought it in brown. I have yet to use it.


I like it! But it definitely isn’t my first choice.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Tyler_JP said:


> I like it! But it definitely isn’t my first choice.


Thank you. It’s a little pricy not be used often at the same time maybe a delicate of bag for an everyday use! I still debating to keep or put the money towards a LV azur bag for the summer. I know in the long run that will be a better investment if I ever decide to swap it out with something.


----------



## Tyler_JP

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Thank you. It’s a little pricy not be used often at the same time maybe a delicate of bag for an everyday use! I still debating to keep or put the money towards a LV azur bag for the summer. I know in the long run that will be a better investment if I ever decide to swap it out with something.


Let me know what you decide! I really only carry mine in March, and I love Lee Radziwill (one of my style icons!), so that's why I decided to purchase it.

The fabulous French actress Isabelle Huppert with hers:


----------



## JVSXOXO

Hi all! My first TB bag is on the way and I’d love to get a matching wallet but I cannot find it anywhere! Just curious to see if others would go with the same style but in a different color, a different style but a similar color from TB, or a totally different brand all together!

I love slim card cases with an ID window, which is why I am considering other brands all together (none of these wallets have an ID window). But the Kira Flap Card Case in the Brie color is tempting! So is the Chevron Kira Bi-fold wallet. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## PurseUOut

JVSXOXO said:


> I love slim card cases with an ID window, which is why I am considering other brands all together (none of these wallets have an ID window).




If you need a recommendation, I love my MK small wristlet. It holds up very well. I bought this in black and pink for the seasons and sold the rest of my higher-end wallets.









						Leather Coin Purse | Michael Kors
					

Perfect for on the go, our Mercer coin purse has three card slots and a zip pouch for keys and change. Carry this compact style by the wristlet strap or throw it into your tote.




					www.michaelkors.com


----------



## JVSXOXO

PurseUOut said:


> If you need a recommendation, I love my MK small wristlet. It holds up very well. I bought this in black and pink for the seasons and sold the rest of my higher-end wallets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather Coin Purse | Michael Kors
> 
> 
> Perfect for on the go, our Mercer coin purse has three card slots and a zip pouch for keys and change. Carry this compact style by the wristlet strap or throw it into your tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.michaelkors.com



So I’m actually using a very similar style to that by Coach (mine is black though). If they had it in the right color I would just get it again. But part of me is thinking about branching out and getting something a little dressier for my new bag. Although you really can’t beat the functionality of these ID wallets!


----------



## PurseUOut

Lots of markdowns 30-50% off on www.toryburch.com on seasonal Lee bags as well as Kiras. The mercer crescent (except the patent leather ones) are also on sale.


----------



## Debbie65

Gurzzy said:


> NICE!
> 
> I ordered some riding boots from the TB Labor Day sale, I will post a pic when I get home from work.


Can you post a pic of your boots?  I was thinking about getting the Lee Radziwill Rider Boots.  Can you take a pic with them on?


----------



## Debbie65

Gurzzy said:


> NICE!
> 
> I ordered some riding boots from the TB Labor Day sale, I will post a pic when I get home from work.


Can you post a pic of your boots?  I was thinking about getting the Lee Radziwill Rider Boots.  Can you take a pic with them on?  


Tyler_JP said:


> I love carrying this green Lee Radziwill in March to celebrate St. Patrick's Day - enjoy the holiday, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5355207


  Beautiful!   What size is your bag?  The small or the regular size?


----------



## Tyler_JP

Debbie65 said:


> Can you post a pic of your boots?  I was thinking about getting the Lee Radziwill Rider Boots.  Can you take a pic with them on?
> Beautiful!   What size is your bag?  The small or the regular size?


Hi Debbie! It is the regular size.


----------



## Debbie65

Tyler_JP said:


> Hi Debbie! It is the regular size.


Oh I purchased 2 of the regular size Lee Radziwill bags myself (the satchel version like yours, in moose and zinc).  I just recently purchased them both on sale and so far have only used the moose color.  I love the bag and the size is a statement piece but do you find it too large looking as you wear it?  I'm pretty good with protecting it as I pass through aisles and such making sure not to bump the corners. Lol.  The green you have is just gorgeous!


----------



## Tyler_JP

Debbie65 said:


> Oh I purchased 2 of the regular size Lee Radziwill bags myself (the satchel version like yours, in moose and zinc).  I just recently purchased them both on sale and so far have only used the moose color.  I love the bag and the size is a statement piece but do you find it too large looking as you wear it?  I'm pretty good with protecting it as I pass through aisles and such making sure not to bump the corners. Lol.  The green you have is just gorgeous!


I don't at all - I think it's really easy to use. 

Thank you for your compliments!


----------



## Debbie65

Tyler_JP said:


> I don't at all - I think it's really easy to use.
> 
> Thank you for your compliments!


Great!  I think I just need to get use to carrying this size of a bag. I've been a mini and a small bag carrier for a few years now!  Lol. It's time for a change!


----------



## TanyainHawaii

Just picked this up and seems really well made but I just don’t know if it’s authentic. Any thoughts?


----------

